# Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp Feist



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2015)

Die neue Angelrute "*Quantum Zanderkant*" von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp Feist ist ja mittlerweile in aller Munde. Da ich mir die Angelrute gekauft habe und es ein paar Leute gab, die gerne einen Bericht dazu lesen würden, habe ich mich dem einmal angenommen und hoffe das er auch euch gefällt. 
(Mehr Bilder und Infos sind im original Artikel auf meiner Seite zu finden)



> Als aktiver Spinnfischer ist man immer auf der Suche nach der perfekten Angelrute. Wer dem Zander aktiv nachstellt hat oft ganz besondere Anforderungen. Guter Kontakt zum Köder, feine Bisserkennung und eine pfeilschnelle Verwertung des Anschlags sind einige der wichtigsten Aspekte einer guten Zander-Rute. Eine solche Rute soll die Quantum Zanderkant von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp Feist sein. Ob der Stock hält was er verspricht?
> 
> In der Vergangenheit habe ich einige Ruten für meine Angelei auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch im Sortiment gehabt. Von der relativen weichen Cormoran Black Star SensiControl M73 über der mittleren Abu Garcia Vendetta bis hin zur sehr straffen Shimano Technium DF CX Spinning 270 H habe ich viele Erfahrungen gesammelt. Gerade in letzter Zeit hat sich die sehr straffe Shimano Technium als optimale Rute für die Zanderangelei durchgesetzt und steht nun der neuen Quantum Zanderkant gegenüber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruti Island (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Interessanter Bericht! 

Rolle sieht nach einer 4000er Rarenium Ci 4+ aus?!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Rolle sieht nach einer 4000er Rarenium Ci 4+ aus?!


So ist es, richtig erkannt.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Als Sebastian bei uns zu einem Zanderseminar war, hab ich auch mal ein wenig mit seinem Stöckchen gewedelt. 
 Ist schon schön straff. |rolleyes

 Jig- & Faulenzfreaks kann ich das Ding vollkommen empfehlen.


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als Sebastian bei uns zu einem Zanderseminar war, hab ich auch mal ein wenig mit seinem Stöckchen gewedelt.
> Ist schon schön straff. |rolleyes


Schade das Hony in seiner Nebentätigkeit nicht mehr so aktiv ist. :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Alles schön und gut, aber ein Rutengewicht von 230 Gramm ist schon heftig.


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

ich finde den Bericht doch etwas übertrieben ...

D.Knoll  Redakteur von Angeln mit Stil
S. Hänel Redakteur von Raubfisch etc
Marketingchef bei Quantum F. Petersen früher Chefredakteur Angeln 

man kennt sich eben...und Werbung ist alles


----------



## RayZero (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Danke für den Bericht.

Naja die Rute wird wohl zum Zanderangeln taugen - die perfekte Jigge gibt es eh nicht und wird es nie geben -> zumindest in diesem Preissegment.

Aber es gibt doch um die 150€ schon ganz taugliche Stecken für den ambitionierten Hobbyangler. Yasei Aspius, Daiwa Lexa, Gunki Bushi, Michtell Mag Pro Evo etc... um mal ein paar zu nennen.

Interessant wäre wie sich die Rute gegen andere Ruten in diesem Preissegment schlägt. Das Rutengewicht ist echt hoch, das WG Spektrum scheint mir auch "zu breit" - und was sind z.B. für Ringe dran?


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Merlin schrieb:


> ich finde den Bericht doch etwas übertrieben ...
> 
> D.Knoll  Redakteur von Angeln mit Stil
> S. Hänel Redakteur von Raubfisch etc
> ...



Und wo ist der Zusammenhang von den drei Leuten?

Klar, Quantum Werbung...deswegen verkauft Hänel auch seine eigenen Köder und dort baumelt eine Shimano Rolle drunter.


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Zusammenhang von den drei Leuten?
> 
> Klar, Quantum Werbung...deswegen verkauft Hänel auch seine eigenen Köder und dort baumelt eine Shimano Rolle drunter.




 Denken hilft :m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Rute ist vorbestellt sobald getestet werde ich berichten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich hoffe du arbeitest nirgends als Redakteur...:m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Eigentlich nicht. Als Gegner bekommt die Zanderkant dann mal die Erfahrungen mit einer Harrison VHF -75.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Aber leider wird das vor der Schohnzeit nix mehr werden#q


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Merlin schrieb:


> ich finde den Bericht doch etwas übertrieben ...
> 
> D.Knoll  Redakteur von Angeln mit Stil
> S. Hänel Redakteur von Raubfisch etc
> ...



Ohja, das große Angeln mit Stil 
Der Knoll hat übrigens die Rute gratis bekommen und oben drauf noch n dicken Batzen Geld, drunter tut ers nicht. 
Und ich als Redakteur dort verdiene übrigens auch sechsstellig.



Manche Leute haben echt krumme Vorstellungen.
Der Bericht ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger das, was Dennis als unabhängiger Angler über die Rute denkt.
Da läuft ganz sicher nicht über Kohle oder über Beziehungen.

Ah, doch, ich muss zugeben uns wurden mal ne Hand voll Lieblingsköder zum Testen gratis geschickt #c

Von mir kommt demnächst übrigens auch ein Test zur MK Hechtpeitsche, dem "großen" Bruder der Zanderpeitsche, die hier vor einiger Zeit auch im Board getestet wurde. Bin ich auch recht begeistert von. Natürlich nur gegen entsprechende Bezahlung


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Merlin schrieb:


> D.Knoll  Redakteur von Angeln mit Stil
> S. Hänel Redakteur von Raubfisch etc
> Marketingchef bei Quantum F. Petersen früher Chefredakteur Angeln
> 
> man kennt sich eben...und Werbung ist alles


Mich würde jetzt interessieren wie du zu diesem Entschluss gekommen bist.

Kurz erklärt. D.Knoll bin ich. Angeln mit Stil ist mein Blog wo ich von meinen Angeltouren berichte und hin und wieder auch einen Test schreibe. Wie einige in diesem Forum mitbekommen haben, habe ich Ursprünglich in *diesem Forum* mein "Tagebuch" über meine Angelerfahrungen geschrieben. Da ich allerdings zu Anfang des Jahres keinen Erfolg beim Angeln hatte und auch einige Mitglieder mit negativen Kommentaren mir die Stimmung beim Schreiben vermiest hatten, habe ich mich irgendwann entschieden einen eigenen Blog zu schreiben. Einer der Grüne war auch der Balzer Shirasu Ködertest, welcher in diesem Forum ausgeschrieben worden war. Somit habe ich damals meinen Blog erstellt und den Ködertest dort veröffentlicht. Damit war dann meine Seite geboren und ich konnte meine zweite Leidenschaft, das Schreiben von Berichten und meinen Angeltouren, ebenfalls ausleben.

Warum ich das erzähle? Das dürfte vielleicht klar machen das mein Blog keiner kommerziellen Hintergrund hat. Es ist mein Hobby und ich lebe dort meine Leidenschaft aus. In der Musik- und Videospiel Branche habe ich auch schon vorher Reviews geschrieben.

Zu den "falschen" Vorwürfen bzw. Andeutungen:
Ich kenne weder Sebastian Hänel persönlich, noch ist mir der Name F. Petersen bekannt gewesen. Auch wenn ich für meinen Blog schreibe, so würde ich mich nicht als Redakteur in Bereich des Angeln sehen. Ich schreibe ja nur in meinem Blog. Daher kann ich auch den Zusammenhang nicht verstehen.


Die Zanderkant habe ich mir aus eigenem Interesse gekauft. In Videos und Einträgen im Netz bin ich immer wieder auf diese Angel gestoßen. Da ich die Videos und das Videocoaching von S. Hänel sehr aufschlussreich finde und die Beschreibung der Rute auch meinen Wünschen einer Angel entspricht, habe ich mich dazu entschieden diese Angel zu kaufen. 
Auf gut Glück. 
Bei Amazon. 

Jetzt war die Angelrute angekommen und da die Euphorie schon vorher sehr groß war, da ich die einen Monat vorher vorbestellt hatte, habe ich mich auch beeilt ans Wasser zu kommen und den Bericht dazu zu schreiben.

Was meinen Schreibstil und die positive Art angeht:
Ich kann dir gerne einen Haufen Berichte und Reviews aus dem Bereich der Musik oder Videospiele(aktuell Resident Evil) zukommen lassen. Dir wird auffallen das ich, wenn ich von etwas überzeugt bin, es mit großer Euphorie und Leidenschaft schreibe. Genauso kann ein verriss bei Dingen, die ich nicht mag, sehr fies geschrieben sein.


In dem Sinne:
Ich finde es ziemlich mies von dir derartige Anspielungen hier zu verbreiten. Es wäre doch kein schlimmes gewesen mich vorher zu kontaktieren und mir deine Gedanken dazu zu schildern. Statt dessen schaffst du nun bei einigen Lesern ein falsches Bild. Und das ist nicht fair. Vor allem das "Denken Hilft" gegenüber Allrounder27 ist unangebracht.




RayZero schrieb:


> Interessant wäre wie sich die Rute gegen andere Ruten in diesem  Preissegment schlägt. Das Rutengewicht ist echt hoch, das WG Spektrum  scheint mir auch "zu breit" - und was sind z.B. für Ringe dran?


Die Angelrute habe ich im direkten Test mit der Shimano Technium gehabt. Die beiden Angelruten angeln sich relativ ähnlich, sind beide sehr straff und steif und haben beide sehr guten Kontakt zum Köder und bei der Bisserkennung. Die Zanderkant ist allerdings ein fein wenig sensibler bei der Bisserkennung und ähnlich stark beim pfeilschnellen Anschlag. Beide Ruten sind auch von der Verarbeitung her gut, allerdings hatte ich bei der Shimano jetzt 2 mal das Problem mit der Keramik, so das jeweils Spitze und Unterteil ausgetauscht werden mussten. Und hier vermute ich das der Spitzenring stabiler ist, der scheint nicht aus Keramik zu sein. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen um welche Beringung es sich handelt, davon habe ich keine Ahnung und mein Empfinden kann ich da nur rein subjektiv wiedergeben.

Wegen dem Rutengewicht: Mittlerweile habe ich sehr viele Meinungen zu der Rute gelesen. Auch sehr viele mit ähnlicher und selber Rolle. Manche haben - abhängig von der Rolle - von einer Kopflastigkeit gesprochen. Das Problem habe ich nicht, was aber vor allem auch daran liegt, das mir das Rutengewicht bisher vollkommen egal ist. Ob leichte oder schwere Rute, selbst bei 12 - 14 Stunden am Wasser habe ich das Glück keine Probleme damit zu haben. Daher kann ich diesen Aspekt auch nicht bewerten bzw. habe ich nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Lass dich nicht unterkrigen Bieberpelz, es sind leider immer ein paar Nörgler (und Besserwisser) die einem schnell die Lust an irgendwas vermiesen können.

Ich freu mich auch weiterhin, Sachen von dir zu lesen. Da merkt man nämlich, das einer mit Leidenschaft und Freude dabei ist!


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Wie verhält sich die Rute eigentlich? Kopflastig oder eher ausbanlaciert?
Ist sie rein spitzenbetont oder geht sie bei Belastung auch gut mit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



allrounder27 schrieb:


> lass dich nicht unterkrigen bieberpelz, es sind leider immer ein paar nörgler (und besserwisser) die einem schnell die lust an irgendwas vermiesen können.
> 
> Ich freu mich auch weiterhin, sachen von dir zu lesen. Da merkt man nämlich, das einer mit leidenschaft und freude dabei ist!


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich die Rute eigentlich? Kopflastig oder eher ausbanlaciert?
> Ist sie rein spitzenbetont oder geht sie bei Belastung auch gut mit?


Ich hatte gerade meinen Beitrag oben editiert.
Folgendes:


> Wegen dem Rutengewicht: Mittlerweile habe ich sehr viele Meinungen zu  der Rute gelesen. Auch sehr viele mit ähnlicher und selber Rolle. Manche  haben - abhängig von der Rolle - von einer Kopflastigkeit gesprochen.  Das Problem habe ich nicht, was aber vor allem auch daran liegt, das mir  das Rutengewicht bisher vollkommen egal ist. Ob leichte oder schwere  Rute, selbst bei 12 - 14 Stunden am Wasser habe ich das Glück keine  Probleme damit zu haben. Daher kann ich diesen Aspekt auch nicht  bewerten bzw. habe ich nicht darauf geachtet.


Die Kopflastigkeit hat ja auch viel mit der dazu (un)passenden Rolle zu tun wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Den zweiten Satz bin ich mir leider nicht sicher. Ich vermute da das selbe wie bei der Kopflastigkeit, das ich diese Dinge kaum wahrnehme.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Moin,

@Bieberpelz - darf ich fragen , wie lange Du auf Zander mit Gummiködern fischst?

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Natürlich darfst du das. 
Mit dem aktiven Spinnfischen bin ich erst im letzten Jahr angefangen und so auch mit dem aktiven Gummifisch angeln auf Zander oder Hecht. In dem letzten Jahr war ich über 150 Angeltage am Wasser. 

Oder auch mit anderen Worten: Ich bin noch relativer Anfänger, ja. 
Und ich habe auch keine großen Erfahrungen mit Angelruten über 200€. Mal gefischt, ja. Aber nicht lange.


----------



## kernell32 (29. Januar 2015)

*Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Phili...*

Guter Bericht Bieber!

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, an alle die hier unken.

In einer Zeit wo wir allzu gerne grosse Unternehmen ganz kostenlos dazu berechtigen mit unseren Inhalten z. B. Bilder auf Plattformen wie Facebook, google etc. Testberichte und Bewertungen auf Amazon oder auch in Blogs etc. geld zu verdienen, ist meiner Meinung nach nichts aber auch garnichts verwerfliches daran dafür Geld zu nehmen! 
Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen, der Bericht von Bieber ist sehr Positiv für den Hersteller und ich fände es in einer fairen Gesellschaft angebracht dass sich die Unternehmen für so eine kostenlose Werbung unaufgefordert erkenntlich zeigen.
Also obwohl es bei Biber nicht der Fall ist, würde ich es ihm gönnen wenn er von Quantum einfach mal so nen kleinen Check bekommt!

Denkt mal drüber nach, wir reden hier nicht von der unabhängigkeit von investigativem Journalismus oder so, der natürlich fei von Einflussnahme sein muss, wir reden hier von Poduktrezensionen in einem sehr starken Bereich der Wirtschaft!

Ich selber stelle z.B. keine Bilder auf Facebook weil die mit meinen Inhalten Geld verdienen, so siehts doch aus oder?


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Mal allgemein: Jeder Test ist irgendwie subjektiv. Schaut euch mal die Tests in den Zeitschriften an, wo jedes 50-80 Euro Produkt durchgängig Bestnoten bekommt. Das kommt daher, weil sich auf solche Produkte eher Leute bewerben, für die eine 50 Euro Rute eine Verbesserung ist. Daher sind die dann auch damit zufrieden und geben gute Noten.

Es bewirbt sich halt keiner, der ansonsten Stella/Exist usw. fischt auf irgendeine Red Arc. Wenn dem so wäre, würden da auch plötzlich andere Testergebnisse zustande kommen.

Daher halte ich die Methode, selber kaufen, angeln und dann was dazu schreiben, für am besten. Man ist zu nichts gezwungen und man hat die Rute mit eigenem Geld gekauft.

Ob Bieberpelz nun Anfänger ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. 150 Angeltage sind schon nicht wenig. Und auch wenn ich nun mein ganzes Leben angel, dürfte Bieberpelz mir zumindest im Zanderangeln was vormachen.


----------



## Potti87 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Und ich habe auch keine großen Erfahrungen mit Angelruten über 200€. Mal gefischt, ja. Aber nicht lange.



Lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich, der Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Jigruten ist marginal, da die Geschmäcker was die Bissanzeige und die Köderkontrolle anbelangt zu verschieden sind. Den Rest macht das Design.


----------



## strignatz (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Vielen Dank für die Mühe den bericht zu schreiben Bieberpelz. 
Es ist ein absolutes Unding, dass alle seit Wochen einen Testbericht haben möchten, dann macht jemand sich die Mühe und schreibt einen, wie ich finde, tollen Bericht, und dann wird dieser von den Leuten zerrissen... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Tester(die unabhängigen, welche für das tackle das gleiche Geld bezahlen wie jeder andere und die da kein Geld für bekommen) nach solch unbrauchbarer Kritik noch die Mühe machen und weiterhin schreiben. Das läuft dann darauf hinaus, dass nur noch Testberichte von abhängigen Zeitschriften oder Redakteuren veröffentlicht werden. Und dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß. 
Einfach mal ein bisschen den Kopf anschalten. 

Nochmal danke für den Bericht und weiter so. 

Gruß strignatz


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Danke, für mich ist die Kopflastigkeit auch nicht so ein großes Thema. Der Gesamteindruck ist da viel wichtiger. 

Erstaunlich finde ich, das mit 7 gr die Rute fischbar ist. 
Zurzeit kenne ich nur die Smoke, die so ein breites Wg haben.
Ich werde sie mir ansehen, sobald ich sie im Laden sehe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Phili...*



kernell32 schrieb:


> In einer Zeit wo wir allzu gerne grosse Unternehmen ganz kostenlos dazu berechtigen mit unseren Inhalten z. B. Bilder auf Plattformen wie Facebook, google etc. Testberichte und Bewertungen auf Amazon oder auch in Blogs etc. geld zu verdienen...
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach, wir reden hier nicht von der unabhängigkeit von investigativem Journalismus oder so der natürlich fei von Einflussnahme sein muss, wir reden hier von Poduktrezensionen in einem sehr starken Bereich der Wirtschaft!



Wie ich schon schrieb, jeder Test ist subjektiv. Was hat man denn heutzutage für Möglichkeiten. Tets von Journalisten. Oh ja. Da wird dann das neue Cabrio 2 Wochen in Kalifornien getestet. All Inclusive...

In "Fachmärkten" rennen genug Verkäufer von Herstellern rum, die eben nur Produkte ihrer Firma verkaufen.

Und wer glaubt, dass die Marketingfirmen nicht auch bei Amazon mit mischen und sowohl positive, als auch negative Kommentare bei der Konkurrenz verfassen, glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Von daher ist ein Forum eine Klasse Sache. Und das Gute im AB ist eben, das man auch Produkte von Forumspartnern "zerreissen" kann, wenn man das begründen kann. Sowas gibt es auch nicht überall.

Wenn sich hier nun User neu Anmelden und einen "ich hab mal was tolles getestet" Beitrag schreiben, dann weiss jeder, was Sache ist. Aber bei Leuten mit mehreren hundert Beiträgen?

So, jetzt haben wir den Thread auch schon wieder, in guter AB Tradition, mit OT zugemüllt...damit hat der Nörgler auf Seite 1 dann sein Ziel wohl auch erreicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Damit ihr nicht weiter diskutieren braucht:
Wir freuen uns über solche subjektiven Berichte von Usern - egal welche Erfahrung sie haben.

Denn genau dazu ist unser Forum da.

Und bei uns gibts aus gutem Grunde (fast) keine redaktionellen Testberichte - Gerät wird nämlich hauptsächlich von Anglern (verschiedenster Erfahrung) gekauft und benutzt, und nicht von Redakteuren.

Und Berichte von Werbekunden sind bei uns immer klar gekennzeichnet, damit jeder weiss, wie er das einzuordnen hat.

Berichte von Teamanglern werden gelöscht, wenn das nicht der Kunde bei uns gebucht hat und sie dann entsprechend auch gekennzeichnet sind.

Und natürlich gibts in jedem Forum auch User, die lieber an anderen rummeckern, statt selber was produktiv einbringen.

Wir bedanken uns daher bei Bieberpelz für seinen Beitrag.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Richtig so.

Und btw, ich habe mir zwar grad eine Daiwa AGS Tournament zum Zandern gekauft und hoffe, das ich erst einmal ein paar Jahre Ruhe hab, die Zanderkant würde ich mir aber auch gerne mal anschauen.

Ruten mit breitem Einsatzgebiet (Wurfgewicht) sind klasse! Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mit 3 Ruten am Wasser lang zu laufen, um im Fall der Fälle immer die "Richtige" dabei zu haben...


----------



## Fliegenbinder (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hallo,
 Ich finde es gut wenn jemand Ruten,Rollen usw. testet und dies ins Forum stellt. Für mich ist dass ein Tipp, dieses Teil einmal bei meinem Händler in die Hand zu nehmen. Sollte es Leute geben, die wg. so einem Bericht gleich im Internet diese Teile bestellen, denen ist sowieso  nicht zu helfen. Deswegen sage ich danke an Biberpelz für den Bericht. :m

Gruß


----------



## shafty262 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hab den Blog heut das erste mal gesehen. Find ich top den Blog. Werd ich mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Ruti Island (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich finde die Balance wird beim Faulenzen bzw. Jiggen überbewertet, da die Rute ja eh am Unterarm anliegt.

Das hat mir zumindest der Hänel gesagt


----------



## shafty262 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich finde die Balance wird beim Faulenzen bzw. Jiggen überbewertet, da die Rute ja eh am Unterarm anliegt.
> 
> Das hat mir zumindest der Hänel gesagt


Das ist bei jedem anders.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich werde meine sorgsam ausgewählten Sportexe allesamt behalten - nuddin' bedder on öhd for me


----------



## bennyhill (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Rute ist für das Angeln an der Elbe und insbesondere für den Rhein viel zu kurz!
J.Strehlows Crypton Zander (HH u.Elbe) ist nicht um sonst 2,85 cm  lang, und am Rhein darfs sogar noch ein  bischen mehr sein.
Dort ist dieser Zwergenstecken völlig ungeeignet...
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt interessieren wie du zu diesem Entschluss gekommen bist
> 
> Als erstes möchte ich mich in aller Form bei dir entschuldigen..da sind wohl etwas die Pferde mit mir durchgegangen....
> 
> ...


----------



## RayZero (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Die Rute ist für das Angeln an der Elbe und insbesondere für den Rhein viel zu kurz!
> J.Strehlows Crypton Zander (HH u.Elbe) ist nicht um sonst 2,85 cm  lang, und am Rhein darfs sogar noch ein  bischen mehr sein.
> Dort ist dieser Zwergenstecken völlig ungeeignet...
> Gruß bennyhill




Es wird auch hier wieder die Fraktion geben die am Rhein mit 1,98m Ruten vom Ufer aus fischt... Die Rute ist sicherlich nicht viel zu kurz - es gibt beim angeln nur Vorlieben.

Nochmal ein großes Lob an den fleißigen Bieber - nur weiter so! Unabhängige Tackle-Berichte sind nach der persönlichen Vorort Betrachtung mit die hilfreichsten Entscheidungshelfer beim Kauf. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich, der ich mich als ziemlich ahnungslos bezeichnen würde, finde BErichte wie diesen sehr hilfreich. Nicht, weil ich losrenne und mir ne vierte Spinnrute zulegen werde, die ich aktuell nicht brauche, weil der Bericht so positiv ist. Sondern, weil ich vor einiger  Zeit vor der Frage stand was für Tackle ich mir denn zulegen will und dabei schnell kapiert habe, dass die Fachpresse dahingehend ähnlich funktioniert wie z.B. auch der Musikjournalismus (da ist es richtig krass): Man verreißt keine Produkte von (potenziellen) Anzeigenkunden. Also was tut der ambitionierte aber nicht auf den Kopf gefallene Angelanfänger? Er schaut in die einschlägigen Foren. Erst recht z.B. hierher, weil ich die Trennung zwischen kommerzieller Werbung und anderen Inhalten sehr gelungen und transparent finde. Insofern: Wenn ich irgendwann Bedarf an einer hochwertigen Zanderspinne habe, werde ich an diesen Bericht denken.

Und was die leidige Längendiskussion angeht: Selbst ich habe schon kapiert, dass das doch arge Geschmacksache ist. Ich hatte beim Testen immer Schwierigkeiten mit Ruten über 2,70m.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@Merlin:
Super Sache mit der Entschuldigung.

@Längendiskussion: 
Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Kürzere Rute bietet in der Regel mehr Gefühl. Längere Rute Rute bringt mehr Wurfweite und weniger Wasserwiderstand der Schnur mit sich. Was dann ergibt, dass man um "liegen" zu bleiben mit der kürzen rute durch höheren Wasserdruck in der Schnur mehr Blei braucht um verhältnismäßig gleich gut liegen zu bleiben.
Ich bin auch ein Freund kurzer Ruten, aber in manchen Situationen ist ein längerer Stecken halt doch besser :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Darket schrieb:


> Erst recht z.B. hierher, weil ich die Trennung zwischen kommerzieller Werbung und anderen Inhalten sehr gelungen und transparent finde.


Danke!

Ist uns auch ein Anliegen, weil wir selber Angler sind. 
Das uns aber auch viel Geld kostet, weil es durchaus auch Firmen gibt, die meinen, mit Werbung auch die Redaktion gekauft zu haben (die dann bei uns natürlich nicht werben )...

Und gerade darum sind wir immer so froh, wenn sich User wie Bieberpelz so aktiv einbringen mit ihren subjektiven Einschätzungen zu Gerät, da wir eben deswegen (fast) keine redaktionellen Tests machen...


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@ Merlin Top#6#6#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Wieso soll die Rute eigentlich beim Stollenwerk 30 EUR weniger kosten?


PS:

Moin Merlin!


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wieso soll die Rute eigentlich beim Stollenwerk 30 EUR weniger kosten?
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...




Hab ich auch schon bemerkt. 
Das Problem ist, dass man sie nur auf den "Wunschzettel" setzen kann, aber nicht in den Warenkorb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Dass es immer wieder Angebote und Aktionen gibt (oft genug auch nachher mit "nicht lieferbar") ist ja aber zum einen nicht schlecht und zum anderen auch nix neues, oder?


----------



## Schugga (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich glaub, ich will die haben 

Jemand anwesend, der mir ein Geschenk machen will? |rolleyes


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht unterkrigen Bieberpelz, es sind leider immer ein paar Nörgler (und Besserwisser) die einem schnell die Lust an irgendwas vermiesen können.
> 
> Ich freu mich auch weiterhin, Sachen von dir zu lesen. Da merkt man nämlich, das einer mit Leidenschaft und Freude dabei ist!



Dem habe ich nix mehr hinzuzufügen...:m

Man muss immer bedenken, es gibt auch sehr viele Anfänger (so wie auch ich einer bin) in der Thematik GuFi.

Mach bitte weiter so #6


----------



## Kaka (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Klasse Bericht. Weiter so. Ich werde Mitte des Jahres auch wieder einen schreiben über meine leichte Spinnrute Tailwalk BackHoo. Finde das immer spannend zu lesen und freue mich über jeden Bericht. Wenn man immer bedenkt, dass es eine subjektive Einschätzung ist, ist das doch völlig ok. Aber man bekommt einfach mal einen Einblick für eine bestimmte Rute.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Leute,
danke euch für die ganzen tollen Beiträge. Das motiviert ungemein beim schreiben. Und wenn man morgens auf der Arbeit so etwas liest, dann hat man gleich viel mehr Lust zu arbeiten 




Angler9999 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich finde ich, das mit 7 gr die Rute fischbar ist.


Ich hatte ja erwähnt das ich hier Einbußen habe.
Ich selber Fische überwiegend 7g - 10g. Bei 7g verliere ich die Präzision beim auswerfen. In der Regel werfe ich meistens auf 10cm genau und das hilft mir dabei, wenn ich unter Brücken und bei Pfeilern punktgenau werfe. Jetzt muss ich mich da ein wenig mehr konzentrieren da sich die Rute natürlich nicht so optimal auflädt. Die Wurfweite ist da dann auch ein wenig eingeschränkt. Das aber lässt sich gut verkraften und für die ganz filigranen Würfe habe ich noch 2 andere Ruten.



bennyhill schrieb:


> Die Rute ist für das Angeln an der Elbe und insbesondere für den Rhein viel zu kurz!


Ich habe leider nicht das Privileg an Gewässern wie Elbe ein Rhein zu angeln. Die Ems ist Strömungstechnisch das stärkste bei uns und ansonsten sind es meist Gewässer mit leichten bis gar keiner Strömung, die ich fische.



Merlin schrieb:


> Also noch einmal sorry...


Danke dir, guter Zug von dir. 



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich werde Mitte des Jahres auch wieder einen schreiben über meine leichte Spinnrute Tailwalk BackHoo.


Den Bericht würde ich gerne lesen.



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wieso soll die Rute eigentlich beim Stollenwerk 30 EUR weniger kosten?


Die Angelrute werden ja von Quantum/Zebco vertrieben und können ja von anderen Händlern erworben werden. Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Laden auch welche reserviert hat und diese nun anbietet. Die Frage ist natürlich auch: Wie teuer ist die Angel im Einkauf. Bei Online-Shops ist es nicht unüblich Dinge mit einer geringen Marge zu verkaufen, wenn dies ein Eye-Catcher ist. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das nach dieser Angelrute viel gegooglet wird. Mal rein spekuliert...


----------



## RayZero (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich will die haben
> 
> Jemand anwesend, der mir ein Geschenk machen will? |rolleyes



Was gibts denn als Gegenleistung Anni? |rotwerden 



Kaka schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht. Weiter so. Ich werde Mitte des Jahres auch wieder einen schreiben über meine leichte Spinnrute Tailwalk BackHoo. Finde das immer spannend zu lesen und freue mich über jeden Bericht. Wenn man immer bedenkt, dass es eine subjektive Einschätzung ist, ist das doch völlig ok. Aber man bekommt einfach mal einen Einblick für eine bestimmte Rute.



Will auch dieses Jahr ein paar Reviews schreiben . Wird aber eh nichts, denn beim Angeln hab ich keine Zeit für Fotos  - mit Ausnahme von Fangfotos versteht sich |bla:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wegen dem Rutengewicht: Mittlerweile habe ich sehr viele Meinungen zu der Rute gelesen. Auch sehr viele mit ähnlicher und selber Rolle. Manche haben - abhängig von der Rolle - von einer Kopflastigkeit gesprochen. Das Problem habe ich nicht, was aber vor allem auch daran liegt, das mir das Rutengewicht bisher vollkommen egal ist. Ob leichte oder schwere Rute, selbst bei 12 - 14 Stunden am Wasser habe ich das Glück keine Probleme damit zu haben. Daher kann ich diesen Aspekt auch nicht bewerten bzw. habe ich nicht darauf geachtet.




Das sehe ich auch so, Rutengewicht und Kopflastigkeit wird aus meiner Sicht völlig überbewertet, manchmal hat man das Gefühl, dass es zu viele zartbeseitete Angler gibt, die nur mit Ultraleicht Tackle umgehen können und ansonsten aufgeschmissen oder schnell müde sind.

Ich habe z.B. auch diese beiden Ruten, die über 200g wiegen:

Shimano Technium DF CX 270 XH, Länge 2,70m Wg. 50 - 100g 
Shimano Technium DF CX 330 XH, Länge 3,30m Wg. 50 - 100g

Und finde die keineswegs zu schwer, immer eine Frage was man gewohnt ist. Und auch mit 7g Köpfen fische ich die und merke, was damit auf Grund passiert. Gefühle sind eben sooo unterschiedlich.


Daneben habe ich aber auch eine MK Zanderpeitsche 2,65m 14 bis 35 Gramm (Gewicht 165g), und eine Abu Garcia Fantasista Nano 922H Spin 2,80m 20-65g (Gewicht 177g). 

Also relativ leichte im Vergleich.

Man kann zu der recht teuren Fantasista stehen, wie man will, sie ist leichter, fühlt sich gut an, fangen tut die aber keinen Fisch mehr, als andere Ruten und ermüdungsfreier finde ich die auch nicht, weil ich schon bei den anderen Shimano's eben auch keine Müdigkeit, selbst nach 7 Stunden Dauerfischen empfinde.... Also alles relativ.

Insofern, Danke für deinen Bericht Biberpelz und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Schugga schrieb:


> Jemand anwesend, der mir ein Geschenk machen will? |rolleyes





RayZero schrieb:


> Was gibts denn als Gegenleistung Anni? |rotwerden


Ggfs. leg ich 'ne Rolle drauf... :m


 Die Spinnrutenlänge wird schon fast religiös diskutiert.
 Bei 'ner Jigge gibt es einen Funktions- & Wohlfühlbereich, aber auch der recht weit & individuell gesteckt.
 Ansonsten geht es bei mir auch sehr nach Einsatzart & Gegebenheiten vor Ort.
 Was nützt beispielsweise eine Rute im idealen Längenbereich, wenn man an einem Gewässer rumturnt, wo der Kopfbereich komplett mit Ästen zugenagelt ist? Da ist dann möglichst kurz angesagt.
 Oder an steilen Ufern (Ems!) turn ich beim Barschspinnen auch durchaus  mit 'ner 5m Bolo (samt langem Kescher) rum, beim Uferschleppen leg ich bei manchen Bedingungen sogar noch 1-2m drauf (davon wird es noch ein Video geben dieses Jahr).


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Die neue Angelrute "*Quantum Zanderkant*" von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp Feist ist ja mittlerweile in aller Munde. Da ich mir die Angelrute gekauft habe und es ein paar Leute gab, die gerne einen Bericht dazu lesen würden, habe ich mich dem einmal angenommen und hoffe das er auch euch gefällt.
> (Mehr Bilder und Infos sind im original Artikel auf meiner Seite zu finden)



Moin,

ich frage mich , wie man eine "absolute Kaufempfehlung" ausspricht, wenn man 

a weder langjährige Erfahrung, noch

b ausreichend Vergleichsruten gefischt hat.

Es liest sich für mich, wie ein Werbetext.

Das heißt ja nicht, dass diese Rute schlecht ist - aber für 150 Euro *kann* man m.M. nach nicht von einer perfekten Traumrute sprechen, das ist hier rein subjektive Bewertung eine Anglers.Einhaköse seitlich, höherer Kork um sie in der Packung abstellen zu können - wer macht denn das überhaupt? Was macht den Spitzenring sicherer für die Schnur?

Wenn ein Herr Hänel bspw. behauptet, dass Kopflastigkeit beim Jiggen keine Rolle spielt, dann schmunzeln nicht gerade Wenige , ich eingeschlossen.

Ok, ich glaube Dir Deine Zufriedenheit und dass Du prima mit der Angel fischen kannst.

Das ist doch schon viel Wert.

R.S.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich finde, wenn jemand über seinen Neukauf etwas ausführlicher erzählt sehr interessant und versuche für mich meine wichtigen Aspekte daraus zu erkennen. Und wenn seine Highlight zur Rute präsentiert, dann ist es so. Meine müssen es ja nicht sein. 
ABU könnte so langsam bei seinen Rocksweeper auch mal ne Hakenöse spendieren.
Ich wünschte mir mehr solcher Artikel. Ob die mir gefällt muss ich dann auch selbst entscheiden. 

Anders ist es wenn ich nur Fotos sehe. Die kann ich mir im Internet oder im Katalog ansehen. Ein mit eigenen Worten geschriebener Text dazu ist immer gut.


----------



## Merlin (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich frage mich , wie man eine "absolute Kaufempfehlung" ausspricht, wenn man
> 
> ...




Danke  R.S  das sehe ich genau so...

Wenn der TE geschrieben hätte...
Hallo Jungs ich betreibe seit ein paar Jahren Spinnfischen und habe mir 
jetzt die Zanderkant zugelegt....hier sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke...

Alles wäre super gewesen..und es hätte auch keine Missverständnisse gegeben.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> ich frage mich , wie man eine "absolute Kaufempfehlung" ausspricht, wenn man
> 
> a weder langjährige Erfahrung, noch
> ...


Wie du in deinem Beitrag bereits erwähnt hast, es ist schließlich rein *subjektiver* Natur. 

Ich brauche keine langjährigen Erfahrungen um eine Meinung zu haben oder um Kaufempfehlung auszusprechen. Fragt mich jetzt ein Freund ob er diese Rute kaufen soll, dann kann ich ihm doch gerne eine absolute Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Mit gutem Gewissen, denn ich bin sehr zufrieden. Denn die Rute ist "für meinen Geschmack" bei dem Preissegment ein super Stock.

_Jemand der jetzt einen dritten Mittelklasse Wagen gefahren hat, kann doch auch eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen ohne einen Ferrari gefahren zu sein. Dem wird dann auch nichts vorgeworfen.
_


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das heißt ja nicht, dass diese Rute schlecht ist - aber für 150 Euro *kann* man m.M. nach nicht von einer perfekten Traumrute sprechen, das ist hier rein subjektive Bewertung eine Anglers.


Das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis. Da steht eine billig, mittelklasse oder teure Rute im Verhältnis. Aktuell fällt es mir schwer mir vorzustellen, dass eine Rute noch besser und genauer für meine Angelei auf Zander funktionieren könnte. Das heißt nicht das es nicht möglich ist, ich kenne es nur nicht noch besser. Und wie du ja sagst, das ist subjektiv und auch nichts anderes habe ich von mir gegeben. Daher verstehe ich auch den Vorwurf nicht.




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was macht den Spitzenring sicherer für die Schnur?


Der Spitzenring ist dicker und - wenn mich mein Gefühl nicht täuscht - nicht aus Keramik(?) wie bei anderen Spitzenringen. Und mir sind eben einige Spitzenringe schon durchgebrochen, was mir hier vermutlich nicht so schnell passieren wird. Gerade der Spitzenring ist eines meiner positivsten Vorteile (neben dem Gefühl).



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn ein Herr Hänel bspw. behauptet, dass Kopflastigkeit beim Jiggen keine Rolle spielt, dann schmunzeln nicht gerade Wenige , ich eingeschlossen.


Das Thema mit der Kopflastigkeit habe ich zum ersten mal gehört, nachdem ich meinen Artikel veröffentlicht und mir die anderen Beiträge von Anglern und Besitzern durchgelesen habe. Da kann - wie ich bereits sagte - jeder ein anderes empfinden habe. Ich allerdings merke von solchen Sachen nichts, wenn ich nicht genau darauf achte. Mir macht eine schwere Rute auch nach 14 Stunden am Stück am Wasser nichts aus. Und davon hatte ich nicht wenige Touren in diesem Jahr mit Ruten unterschiedlicher Gewichte. MIR ist das Gewicht vollkommen egal. Das mag aber auch an meiner Statur und meinem Körpergewicht liegen. Ein schlanker Mensch hat da - so schätze ich - mehr Probleme mit.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auch im Nachhinein keine Wertung zur Kopflastigkeit abgeben kann.




Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn der TE geschrieben hätte...
> Hallo Jungs ich betreibe seit ein paar Jahren Spinnfischen und habe mir
> jetzt die Zanderkant zugelegt....hier sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke...


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann liegt mein Fehler darin ein gewisses Maß an Professionalität an den Tag zu legen? Stark Überspitzt ausgedrückt: Seichtes Stammtisch Gerede wäre angebrachter gewesen?

Das macht allerdings wenig Sinn. Ich habe mir für diesen Beitrag sehr viel Mühe gegeben und bin ausnahmsweise mal selber zufrieden mit dem Beitrag. Ich strebe eine hohe Qualität meiner Beiträge an, denn ich wünsche mir das diese "mit Spaß" gelesen werden. Das ein ordentlicher Lesefluss statt findet und da dauert ein solcher Beitrag schon ein paar Stunden länger. Mein bester Freund ist auch extra mit einer Kamera vorbei gekommen damit wir ordentliche Fotos machen können. Wenn ich es also geschafft habe, das dieser Beitrag professioneller wirkt, dann scheine ich wohl alles richtig gemacht zu haben und bin sehr stolz darauf.... vor allem weil ich eine Rechtschreibschwäche habe und ich seinerseits in der Schule eine Katastrophe war :q

Noch kurz zu dem Schreibstil: Ich habe mittlerweile langjährige Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich. Auch wenn ich mich oft lieber im Hintergrund gehalten und andere hab schreiben lassen, so habe ich selber einst 2 Redaktion gehabt. Für Magazine(Videospiele/Musik) und Online Magazinen geschrieben. Manche begriffe wie "absolute Kaufempfehlung" sind da noch absolut im Blut drin und wirken daher vermutlich überspitzt. Aber so bin ich


----------



## welsfaenger (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

naja, da macht ihr es euch aber ein bißchen zu einfach.
Ich kenne z.Bsp. ein paar, die noch garnicht so lange fischen, aber durchaus gute Angler mit einem richtig guten Gefühl für das Tackle. Andererseits kenne ich noch mehr erfahrene Angler die mal gar kein Gefühl fürs Tackle haben. Die merken null Unterschiede, und können auch nach 20 Jahren noch nicht vernünftig werfen 
Nebenbei, das relativ hohe Gewicht sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt als Nachteil, evtl. sogar als Vorteil. Alles eine Frage der Balance. Er soll doch bitte mal die Rute verwiegen. Also Handteil und Oberteil einzeln wiegen.
Hatte da mal eine schöne Tabelle erstellt, an der man schön die Balance der einzelnen Ruten erkennen konnte. Wo kann man denn am meisten Gewicht sparen ? Stimmt, im handteil, mit dem Ergebnis der Kopflastigkeit.

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Ach ja, danke für deinen Bericht


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich frage mich , wie man eine "absolute Kaufempfehlung" ausspricht, wenn man
> 
> ...



Klar kann man. 
Wenn mich jemand fragt was ich von einem Tackle halte, dann schilder ich ihm meine Eindrücke und spreche auch eine Kaufempfehlung aus, wenn ich es für sinnvoll halte.

Dabei handelt es sich wie auch hier um eine komplett persönliche Meinung, ohne irgendwelche Ansprüche. 
Also unabhängig von Erfahrung und Wissen des Testers. 

Was man dann daraus macht ist einem selbst überlassen. 

Es ist das Recht eines jeden seine Meinung kund zu tun. 
Bieber hat das getan und gut is. Es steht nirgends, dass es sich hierbei um einen professionellen Gerätetest handeln, weshalb keiner das Recht hat den Bericht, aufgrund der Erfahrungen des Testers anzuprangern. 

Wenn dir die Erfahrungen des Testers zu gering ist, dann gib halt einfach nichts darauf und fertig.

Ich finds echt zum Kotzen, dass hier schon wieder einzelne Wörter rausgepickt werden und auf dessen Grundlage versucht wird den ganzen Bericht schlecht zu reden. 
Wenn jemanden der Bericht nicht zusagt, kann man doch auch einfach den Trööt überlesen. 

Es war bestimmt eine Menge Arbeit, die wie ich finde gewürdigt werden sollte. 
Haben ja auch viele getan, aber genau wegen solcher Kommentare wie oben zitiert wird man es sich das nächste mal zweimal überlegen, ob man seinen Bericht hier postet. 

Ich finds super, Bieber danke dafür.
Ich hoffe noch mehr von dir zu lesen. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Tipp:
Einfach mal gucken, wann von jemand das letzte Mal selbst ein wirklich produktiver Beitrag kam ...

Dann kann man viele Kritik schon ganz gut einschätzen...

Auch von mir nochmal danke an die Arbeit, die sich Bieberpelz für die User hier im Forum gemacht hat..


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Anzahl der Neider/Hater ist, denke ich, ein weiteres Zeichen, dass er alles richtig gemacht hat  

Weiter so!


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@Rheinspezie: Was heißt das im Umkehrschluss, das eine Traumrute erst ab 200,-- € aufwärts anfängt????? Oder andersrum gefragt, ab was für einen Budget fängt eine Traumrute an?

Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und es soll auch Leute geben, die sich eine Rute von über 200,-- € nicht leisten können. Steht es Ihnen deswegen nicht zu, Ihre 60,-- € Rute für sich als Traumrute anzupreisen.

Wurde ja schon öfters geschrieben. Solche Spitzfindigkeiten sind genau der Grund warum sich der eine oder andere gute Angler aus solchen Foren zurück zieht, ergo keine Bericht oder sonst irgend etwas von sich gibt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Einfach mal gucken, wann von jemand das letzte Mal selbst ein wirklich produktiver Beitrag kam ...
> 
> Dann kann man viele Kritik schon ganz gut einschätzen...
> ...



Guter Tipp. Erstaunlich, das auch Leute mit über 1000 Beiträgen quasi nichts zum Hauptthema des Boardes beigetragen haben. Da baucht man prinzipiell "Kritik" von solchen Leuten garnicht wahrnehmen. Denn wer nichts zum Forum Beiträgt, soll sich auch mit Kritik zurückhalten.

Diese ganze Diskussion hätte man durchaus an anderer, neutraler Stelle führen können. Ohne hier nun ein engagiertes Forenmitglied anzumachen...


----------



## ayron (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Denke ich auch....

Wichtig ist doch, dass herausgestellt wurde, dass es sich um eine taugliche Rute zum Gummifischen handelt.
Bissanzeige , Kontakt und Wurfgewicht werden stark subjektiv wahrgenommen.
Ich persönl. habe eine sehr starke Abneigung gegen Kopflastigkeit. Deshalb mag ich meine BlackStream kaum fischen - ist ja eigentlich eine recht verbreitete Rute.

Wegen eben diesem subjektivem Empfinden fische ich dann lieber " zu kurz " und muss mehr aufpassen.

......

Wie auch immer Berichte geben Anhaltspunkte, aber jeder muss für sich selbst testen und entscheiden.
Es gibt nicht zufällig in jedem Preissegment mehrer favorisierte Ruten


----------



## Relgna (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich hatte mich letztlich beraten lassen und man hat mir auch eine Rute empfohlen, als ich mich dann 14 Tage später zu dem Kauf entschlossen hatte fand ich die Rute für den Preis nicht mehr sondern fast 100 € teurer
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage um wieviel die Rute jetzt besser ist......... .
Ich habe die Rute von dem Händler jedoch zu dem Preis bekommen was sie bei der Beratung gekostet hat.


----------



## RayZero (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich letztlich beraten lassen und man hat mir auch eine Rute empfohlen, als ich mich dann 14 Tage später zu dem Kauf entschlossen hatte fand ich die Rute für den Preis nicht mehr sondern fast 100 € teurer
> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage um wieviel die Rute jetzt besser ist......... .
> Ich habe die Rute von dem Händler jedoch zu dem Preis bekommen was sie bei der Beratung gekostet hat.



Um wie viel die Rute jetzt besser ist? Die Rute hat sich in 14 Tagen nicht verändert |supergri. Der Hänel hat mehrere Prototypen über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt - aber zu kaufen ist nur die finale Edition.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



ayron schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch, dass herausgestellt wurde, dass es sich um eine taugliche Rute zum Gummifischen handelt.
> Bissanzeige , Kontakt und Wurfgewicht werden *stark subjektiv* wahrgenommen.



Wohl wahr, und füllt inzwischen tausende Seiten im Forum! :m

Schlimmer noch, es wird immer noch gestritten was überhaupt *DIE* taugliche Rute zum Gummifischen ist. 
Einer verteufelt was der andere liebt, und anders herum.
Ob sehr homogen straff über die Länge oder mit feiner Spitze, die viel anzeigt. Was ist richtig?
Anders gesagt X-Fast, Fast, semi-inner-Mitte oder diverse sehr moderate Taper bis ganz durchgehend von Spitze bis zum Butt.

Anscheinend eben auch einfach subjektiv. Wobei ich aber durch das lange beobachten inzwischen schätze, das jemand subjektiv ganz individuell eine bestimmte Lieblingsaktion für sich findet und die immer präferiert (was nun zu beweisen wäre ). 
Wenn man "sich" kennt, spart das sogar eminent Geld. :m

Und je schwerer die Ködergewichte und Rutenklassen werden, umso weniger taugt ein X-Fast überhaupt, aber in den leichtesten Ködergewichtsklassen ist es genial.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Dann die Sache mit dem Gefühl, dem neurotischen Tock und der unabdingbaren Taktilität.
Einige fühlen mit dem Finger an der Schnur - und brauchen die Rute da gar nicht.
Einer braucht den Schlag auf die ganze Rute, jemand anders sieht gerne die Spitze ausschlagen. Der eine lauert auf Vibrationen seinen Köders, jemand anders wartet einfach auf ein Zucken. Der eine braucht Starkstrom, dem anderen reicht ein kleiner Ruck. 

Was ist davon nun DAS richtige? :m

Ich sehe das wie bei einem händischen Musikinstrument, z.B. Geige.
Das Gesamtensemble samt Angler (-in) muss die Musik erbringen, jede Komponente trägt bei, und derer Stilarten gibt es viele. Also nicht nur ein Weg zum Ziel.


----------



## Mikey3110 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das wichtigste an dem Bericht war doch, dass VERGLEICHS-Ruten genannt wurden. So kann man sich als Leser immerhin ein Bild davon machen, wo die Rute anzusiedeln ist. Ein Verfasser muss doch nicht sämtliche Ruten gefischt haben, um sich ein Urteil erlauben zu können. Referenzen sind für mich persönlich ne gute Sache, um den Wert der gemachten Aussage beziffern zu können. Ich fand den Bericht gut. Er hätte allerdings in der Tat etwas objektiver verfasst werden können. Mal so als Verbesserungsvorschlag...


----------



## Relgna (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Als Michael Schumacher von Beneten als Weltmeister zu Ferarie wechselte bekam der Berget das alte Auto vom Michael und seie ersten Worte waren nach det Testfahrt " das Auto ist unfahrbar".
Ich bin Anfänger und habe 4 Angler in der Firma, ich bin auf Ratsuche fast verzweifelt, jeder wusste was anderes.......einig waren Sie sich nur in der Meinung das Angeln schön ist.


----------



## Schugga (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was gibts denn als Gegenleistung Anni? |rotwerden



Eine Shimano-Jacke |muahah:


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Größe XXS ?


----------



## RayZero (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Schugga schrieb:


> Eine Shimano-Jacke |muahah:




Insider [emoji5]️[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holz Hecht (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich will hier niemand kritisieren oder zu nahe treten, aber eigentlich habe ich mich gefreut,  mal ein paar Infos zur Zanderkantrute zu bekommen. Leider muss ich mich erst einmal durch zig Beiträge durchlese, in denen es nur ansatzweise um die Rute geht#q. 
Fakt ist doch, dass es eine schöne Sache ist, wenn sich einer die Zeit nimmt einen schönen Bericht zu schreiben. Wie sich dieser im Auge des Betrachters liest, sei einmal dahin gestellt. Ich appelliere an Alle, einfach nur Dinge zu schreiben, bei denen es wirklich im die Zanderkantrute geht. Damit hier eine schöner Erfahrungsaustausch zur Rute stattfinden kann:m
Von persönlichen Interessen mal ein wenig abgesehen


----------



## Arne0109 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Moinsen,
Finde den Bericht von Bieberpelz klasse Danke.
Ich als Anfänger habe die Jenzi Thunderspin MPW in 2,70
bin mit der Rute zufrieden und gönne mir die Zanderkant zum Frühjahr hin. Und bitte weiter mit solch Berichten allein das alles niederzuschreiben bin ich zufaul für deswegen nie auf solche Nörgler hören
Beste Grüße
aus Schaumburg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Kennt einer einen Laden oder Shop wo ich die derzeit Ordern kann? Keine Lust bis März zu warten.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Kennt einer einen Laden oder Shop wo ich die derzeit Ordern kann? Keine Lust bis März zu warten.



der müsste Sie haben.... http://www.angelmarkt-koethen.de/

Ruf mal dort an ;-)

Achja, arbeite nicht da und bekomme auch nix für die Empfehlung.#:


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Direkt bei Basti & Phillip kommen die nächsten erst März rein.
http://shop.zanderkant.de/produkt/zanderkant-rute/
#c


----------



## Arne0109 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

AUSVERKAUFT
wollte mir gerade eine bestellen
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Pippa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

So, und damit ist gut mit gegenseitiger persönlicher Anmache, egal wer angefangen hat und egal wer nicht aufhört, wer  schuld ist oder nicht.

Sonst ab hier Punkte dafür..

Danke.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich will die haben
> 
> Jemand anwesend, der mir ein Geschenk machen will? |rolleyes



Kann dir wohl ein Geschenk machen.:k

Habe auch eine tolle Rute.#h


----------



## GandRalf (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Pippa schrieb:


> [edit by Admin: erledigt...]
> 
> @Bieber: Nochmal zum Spitzenring. Hab nicht verstanden, was an dem anders / besser ist #c Die Spitzenringe der Ruten, die ich hier in Griffweite habe, sehen alle so aus. Sind auch ältere dabei...
> 
> ...



Der Spitzenring hat eine sehr dicke, wulstige Einlage, wodurch die Schnur mit einem verhältnismäßig großen Radius geführt wird und eine große Fläche zum Abführen von Reibungswärme zur Verfügung steht.
Ich habe noch nicht viele Ruten mit einer so dicken Einlage gesehen.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Der Spitzenring hat eine sehr dicke, wulstige Einlage, wodurch die Schnur mit einem verhältnismäßig großen Radius geführt wird und eine große Fläche zum Abführen von Reibungswärme zur Verfügung steht.
> Ich habe noch nicht viele Ruten mit einer so dicken Einlage gesehen.



Denkst du wirklich,daß die Reibungswärme eine so grosse Rolle spielt?

Die Schnur bringt beim einkurbeln automatisch das Kühlwasser zum Spitzenring.#h


----------



## GandRalf (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Rolle?
-Ja!

Gravierend?
-Wohl nicht.


----------



## Merlin (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ein überlappender Spitzenring ist schon gut..1x wegen der Reibungswärme((wie gravierend das ist muss jeder selber Wissen)
der 2.Punkt ist das der Spitzenring sehr Schnur schonend ist..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Danke dir Thomas9904



Pippa schrieb:


> @Bieber: Nochmal zum Spitzenring. Hab nicht verstanden, was an dem anders / besser ist #c Die Spitzenringe der Ruten, die ich hier in Griffweite habe, sehen alle so aus. Sind auch ältere dabei...


Ich hänge mal ein Bild an, vielleicht erkennt man es dann besser.

Einen solch dickeren Spitzenring kenne ich sonst von kaum einer Rute. Ich habe zwar eine Balzer Pilk Rute mit solch einem ähnlichen Spitzenring, allerdings habe ich noch keine feine Spinnrute mit einer solchen Spitze gesehen.

Wenn das bei mehr Ruten Verwendung findet, umso besser. Mir gibt es ein sichereres Gefühl da ich Tollpatsch schon einige Spitzenringe verloren habe weil entweder die Keramik gebrochen ist oder aber die ganze Keramik auf einmal fehlte. |bigeyes Die Spitze wirkt da wesentlich stabiler, auch wenn ich glaube das dies nicht der Grund für den Spitzenring ist.

@Merlin: Ich würde es schön finden wenn du deine Erfahrungen zur Rute schilderst. Dann könnten sich alle einen besseren Eindruck der Rute machen. Mehr Erfahrungen sind da definitiv Sinnvoll.


----------



## Pippa (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

..........


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Am sinnvollsten ist das besonders bei Vertikalruten wenn die Schnur senkrecht runter hängt.
Bei normalen Spinnruten sehe ich da für mich keinen wirklichen Vorteil drin.
Bei sehr schnellen Spinnruten mit dünner Spitze könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen das ein zu dicker und wulstiger Spitzring durchaus auch negative Eigenschaften auf die Schnelligkeit haben könnte.

Ich habe die Rute weder in der Hand gehabt, noch gesehen. Jedoch war mir irgendwie von vornerein klar was daraus werden wird.

Es ist eine sehr gut und clever vermarktete Rute, die bestimmt sehr gut geeignet ist zum Zander jiggen. Wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit aufgrund des Preissegmentes nicht die ober mega über Rute, noch hat der Hänel irgend einen Sack aufgemacht und einen Wunderblank heraus gezaubert ( krieg es nicht uneindeutiger geschrieben). 
Und genau dann geht das virtuelle geprügel los.
Die "Fans", einige Leute die vielleicht bisher noch nicht viele Zanderruten in der Hand gehabt haben, oder der übliche Schlag Menschen bei denen der Selbstschutz greift ( man gibt halt nicht gerne zu das gerade die Rute die man gekauft hat in wirklichkeit nichts besonderes ist), und die Pessimisten, die ewigen Mießmacher, die Verfechter der High-End-Fraktion gehen aufeinander los. 
Für die einen ist diese Rute der Wunderstock schlechthin und es gibt perse nichts besseres. Für die anderen ist es überteuerter Marketingmüll und unter 250 Euro bekommt man eh keine gute Jigrute.

Der Rest sitzt vor dem Rechner und lacht sich über die ewig wiederkehrenden, im Grunde gleichen, Streiterein ins Fäustchen.

Jeder hat andere Vorlieben, jeder ein anderes Budget, ein anderes Gewässer und andere Lieblinsgköder. Eine Rute bleibt eine Rute, und man selber muss mit seinen Kriterien das beste für sich finden.
Man kann sich aber super an solchen Berichten orientieren da ich den Beschreibungen der Angelindustrie genau zu 0.0 % glaube.

Und deswegen danke ich für die Mühe eines jeden der zu einer Rute oder Rolle einen Erfahrungsbericht schreibt!


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Vielleicht liegt es ja an dem "Dicken Spitzenring",daß die Rute so fängig ist.#h


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@Biber
Wie dick ist denn die Schnur. Fällt mir jetzt wieder auf. Sieht auf dem Foto dicker als 15er aus. Kann aber täuschen.


----------



## olli81 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Auf von mir Danke für den Bericht. 
Hat mir echt gut gefallen und mich weiterhin bestärkt sie mir mal genauer anzugucken. 

Das Thema kopflast ist aber eins was mich auch sehr interessieren  würde. Ich bin auch von kräftiger Natur  aber leider mit anfälligen sehnen  am Ellbogen ausgestattet von daher hab ich  da meine  Probleme mit. Es wäre super wenn du mal berichten könntest  wie sich die Rute verhällt wenn du sie auf dem Finger balancierst  und ab welcher Position sie im Gleichgewicht ist. 

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



olli81 schrieb:


> Das Thema kopflast ist aber eins was mich auch sehr interessieren  würde. Ich bin auch von kräftiger Natur  aber leider mit anfälligen sehnen  am Ellbogen ausgestattet von daher hab ich  da meine  Probleme mit. Es wäre super wenn du mal berichten könntest  wie sich die Rute verhällt wenn du sie auf dem Finger balancierst  und ab welcher Position sie im Gleichgewicht ist.


Habe ich gestern ausprobiert. 
Ist Kopflastig und es bedarf ein paar cm um in der Balance zu sein.

@Angler9999
Die Dicke der Schnur kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen. Ich lasse mir die immer im Angelgeschäft aufspulen und zahle c.a. 20€ auf 100 Meter und nehme eine dünne und glatt geflochtene mit 9kg Tragkraft. Ich hoffe die Angabe reicht aus.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Am sinnvollsten ist das besonders bei Vertikalruten wenn die Schnur senkrecht runter hängt.
> Bei normalen Spinnruten sehe ich da für mich keinen wirklichen Vorteil drin.



Diesen 90° Gradwinkel bekommst du aber auch sehr häufig beim normalen Spinnfischen. Wer auch die letzten Meter einer Steinpackung vom Fuß unten nach oben abfischen will, muss um Hänger zu vermeiden nen steile Rutenstellung wählen. Beim Faulenzer kommste da teilweise auf weniger als 90° Grad Innenwinkel der Schnur/Rute. Gibts auch einige Erklärungen vom Hänel direkt dazu.
Deswegen die "Übergreifende" Ringeinlage


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> @Angler9999
> Die Dicke der Schnur kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen. Ich lasse mir die immer im Angelgeschäft aufspulen und zahle c.a. 20€ auf 100 Meter und nehme eine dünne und glatt geflochtene mit 9kg Tragkraft. Ich hoffe die Angabe reicht aus.




Klar reicht das. Danke


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Jeder wie er mag! Für mich einfach zu hart! Mehr BRETT geht schon fast nicht!


----------



## olli81 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern ausprobiert.
> Ist Kopflastig und es bedarf ein paar cm um in der Balance zu sein.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann muss zur Not ein kontergewicht  dran.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



olli81 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann muss zur Not ein kontergewicht  dran.


Ist dies denn möglich?
Aufgrund der Vollverkorkung gibt es doch keine Öffnung am Ende.

(Mal ein Bild um zu zeigen was ich meine)


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Da müsste der komplette Kork dann runter und der Griff neuaufgebaut werden oder? Lohnt das bei ner 130€ Rute? |kopfkrat

Weiss nicht ob dieser ganze Kopflastig-Quatsch nicht zu groß aufgezogen wird... Die Yasei Aspius ist ja auch kopflastig - das stört mich aber nach 8 Stunden Dauer-Jigging auch nicht. Ermüdungsfrei fischen ok - ansonsten soll auch Spinat helfen


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



RayZero schrieb:


> Da müsste der komplette Kork dann runter und der Griff neuaufgebaut werden oder?



Nö.
Muss doch bloß das Rubberkork-Abschlussstück ab.


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nö.
> Muss doch bloss das Rubberkork-Abschlussstück ab.



Achso - sah auf dem Foto wie ein Teil aus. Tja dann - mal ran Bieber  #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das ist doch auch in einem Stück, oder irre ich mich?

Aber wie auch immer: Ich werde da nichts dran rum basteln, mich stört es bis dato ja nicht ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch in einem Stück, oder irre ich mich?




Die Rubberkork Abschlusskappe ist ein Stück. Sieht man doch auch gut.|bigeyes
Genau davor könnte man sie vom Kork abtrennen(aber nur wenn man will|supergri).


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das sollte doch ein Biber können...




Ps: ich weiß, das es dich nicht stört, aber der mußte sein....


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Das sollte doch ein Biber können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst er sollte die Endkappe abnagen? :q
Etwas unorthodox, aber warum nicht :vik:


----------



## pely66 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Wie ist der Rückmeldung den rute überhaupt ???


----------



## olli81 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Wer mit der kopflast zurecht  kommt oder wenn es nicht stört der sollte es auch nicht unbedingt machen. Mein Gedanke war auch das man das endstück  vom Kork  abtrennt und da irgendwie was einbaut. 

Gerne würde ich das auch nicht  machen aber ich habe seit ein paar Monaten ne "alte" rocke in meinem Besitz  und die ist leider ziemlich  Kopflastig und ich habe festgestellt  das ich nicht länger als 3 Stunden  damit  ans Wasser kann weil  ich tierische schmerzen  im Ellbogen kriege,  welches mir bei meinen anderen ruten nicht passiert.


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Korkkappe entfernen und sich eine Abschlusskappe mit Kontergewichten einbauen...am besten mit 2 k-Kleber,
kostenpounkt ca 25 €
gruss
michael


----------



## whaler (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hat vielleicht mal jemand Bilder von der Rute in Aktion?


----------



## GandRalf (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyaXJS8Lqw0

z.B. rund um 4.50 min.


----------



## whaler (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Danke. Das ist ja aber nicht gerade der Endgegner...|schlaf: Ich würde gerne mal die Aktion  der Rute sehen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

So gerade die Mail bekommen das meine Rute heute zu mir auf den Weg geschickt wurde.:k

 Werde dann berichten!


----------



## Rednec (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



pely66 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Rückmeldung den rute überhaupt ???



Im Vergleich zu einer Gamakatsu Zexxer, die dem Ranking -80g Wg ähnlich ist , entschieden schlechter.....
Auch gegenüber einer Rocksweeper und einer Team Daiwa SoftLure schnitt sie bei einem 17g Jigkopf mit 4,5" Trailer am schlechtesten ab!
Während bei den genannten Ruten ein aufsetzen am Grund zu spüren war, konnte man bei der ZK keinen "Tock" verspüren.
Ich weiss nicht wo der optimale Wurfgewichtsbereich der Rute nun liegt, aber sollten noch höhere dies erfordern , weiss ich nicht was ich mit dieser Rute für meine hiesigen Verhältnisse soll.
Ein Grundkontakt war nur durch den Abriss der Spannung bei Grundkontakt zu spüren . Durch Verwendung eines dicken 0,45mm starken Fluorovorfaches  konnte man wenigstens das gewisse summen erzeugen , da durch dickeres Material/Gewicht höhere Spannungen in der Absinkphase erzeugt werden.
Bei Verwendung dünnerer Durchmesser wird wohl nichts mehr am Ende ankommen.
Zum gezielten durchleiern von grossen Shads oder für Boddenhechte kann man sie durchaus nutzen , da deren regfast Taper/Aktion dafür eher passt !
Unter Last arbeitet die  Rute ins halbkreisförmige , mehr Absorption ---> weniger Vibration...
Weiterhin ist die Rute kopflastig. Umfasse ich die Rute komplett vor dem Foregrip liegt sie mit einer 4000er Stradic ausbalanciert in der Hand.
Nach einigen Würfen hat mich  diese Kopflast schon negativ in den Armen genervt, da ich bei einer 10Uhr Stellung der Rute ständig gegenhalten musste.
Spritziges anlupfen der Rutenspitze in Verbindung mit 2 Kurbelumdrehungen  ist für mich mit dieser Rute indirekt Arbeit und zum entspannen fischen ein NoGo, fürs stupide monotone faulenzen eher zu gebrauchen.
Was diesen Hype bei dieser Rute verursacht kann ich nicht sagen, wer diese Rute nicht besitzt hat auch nicht wirklich was verpasst.
Ferner frage ich mich was diese Zanderkant-Deklarierung in Verbindung mit diesem Blank zu tun hat ....


----------



## DAVE1 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich denke bei jeder Rute die man bei 20 bis40m absinken läßt ist kein Tock zu spüren auch wenn Strömung ist, je nach Jiggkopfgewicht natürlich.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## Breamhunter (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Für den "Tock" kann es nur eine geben :m
http://www.funfish.ch/ruten/saenger/iron-claw-ruten/iron-claw-pure-contact-tp-sl-2-2.html


----------



## Rednec (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Tja , dann lasst eben das Wort Tock weg und ersetzt es durch _aufsetzen_!
Und dieses aufsetzen spürt man durchaus , gerade bei 17g mit eher festerem Gewässergrund!
Aber dje ganzen Spezialisten hier wissen ja was gemeint ist...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Klar wissen wir was du meinst. Aber dieses berühmte Aufsetzen ist von so vielen Faktoren abhängig. Ich habe hier ne SS3 -60Gr WG. Bekanntlich vom Blank her mit eine der besten Gummifischruten die es am markt gibt.....

 Auch hier hängt das Feedback sehr von der Distanz, Strömung, Schnurstärke, Untergrund und dem Wind ab,....


----------



## Pippa (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

..........


----------



## Rednec (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich weiß was das Zanderkantlabel bedeutet, ich hinterfragte dies nur weil die Rute halt nur bedingt dafür geeignet ist !
Ferner sollte man mein Post richtig lesen ,bezüglich Rückmeldung wurde mit anderen Ruten verglichen bei gleichen Bedingungen !
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen ???#d


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Bieberpelz und Rednec, vielen Dank Euch beiden:m!
Zwei unabhängige Tester, die auch ZDF (Zahlen, Daten, Fakten) liefern, mit anderen ähnlichen Ruten vergleichen.
Und nicht ganz zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen|rolleyes.

Tests sind nicht subjektiv.
Es gibt Sachen, die sind einfach messbar (sollten eigentlich schon die Hersteller exakt ermittelt haben):
Länge, Gewicht, Balancegewicht bzw. Kopfschwere, Fluchtung der Ringe, Wurfgewichts- bzw. Ködergewichtsbereich, maximale Wurfweite mit optimalem Wurfgewicht, Testkurve, Aktion bei Belastung.

Und es gibt subjektive Dinge wie:
Design, Farbe, etc.
Ob und wie ich den Köderlauf, das Aufsetzen oder den Biß spüre, ist von der Sensibilität des Anglers abhängig.
Aber im Quervergleich kann ich ja sagen mit Rute B spüre ich mehr als mit Rute A. Dadurch wird es wieder objektiv vergleichbar.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Pippa schrieb:


> Zanderkant ist seit dem 3.12.14 eine eingetragene Wort-Bildmarke, Inhaber: Sebastian Hänel.
> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass in Zukunft weiteres zanderkantgebrandetes Angelmaterial auf uns zukommen wird.



Zanderkant Kaulis sind schon eine Zeit lang auf dem Markt.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Rute ist gestern gekommen, von der Verarbeitung sehr schön für das Geld. Die Rute ist extrem straff.liegt gut in der Hand. Jetzt geht es die Tage an den Rhein , mal gucken wie sie sich in der Praxis bewährt!


----------



## TooShort (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Weitere Erfahrungen würden mich auch interessieren. Die fällt momentan in die engere Auswahl bei mir.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Danke dir Rednec für deinen Bericht #6
Ich hoffe das ich die von dir genannte Rute mal im Vergleich testen kann.



Rednec schrieb:


> Tja , dann lasst eben das Wort Tock weg und ersetzt es durch _aufsetzen_!


Als ich mit der Spinnerei angefangen habe, da war es auch mein Ziel das "aufsetzen" zu bemerken. Das war für mich damals der erste Schlüssel für das erfolgreiche Angeln. Heute weiß ich, das ist absoluter Blödsinn da es - wie von Fr33 erwähnt - von vielen Faktoren abhängt und man sich darauf nicht verlassen sollte. Wenn man dieses aufsetzen hat, dann ist es ein schöner Zusatz. Luxus. Mehr nicht.

Wobei der Begriff *Tock* eher mit dem knallharten Biss des Zanders zu verstehen ist.

Wenn ich einen Biss habe, dann möchte ich auch den kleinsten Biss wie einen *Stromschlag *im Handgelenk spüren. Und da bekomme ich eine richtig tolle Rückmeldung. Es zieht richtig schön in den Arm, wodurch ich meine Aufmerksamkeit direkt auf den Anhieb lege. Das selbe ist bei Hindernissen der Fall. Jeder kleine Ast oder Stein lässt sich direkt erkennen.



Rednec schrieb:


> Was diesen Hype bei dieser Rute verursacht kann ich nicht sagen, wer  diese Rute nicht besitzt hat auch nicht wirklich was verpasst.


Der Sebastian Hänel ist ja aktuell einer der bekanntesten und versiertesten Zander Angler. Er schreibt für Zeitschriften, macht Videos, hält Kurse ab und steht damit in der Öffentlichkeit. Wenn so jemand seine eigene Rute entworfen und präsentiert hat, dann kommt der Hype meist durch den Bekanntheitsgrad.
Das ist auch bei einem Matze Koch, Jörg Strelow und c.o. der Fall.

Für mich persönlich ist der Hype(Sympathie trifft es besser) um die Person dadurch entstanden, dass ich in manchen Videos und vor allem Kursen (die gefilmt worden sind) mehr Informationen und Verständnis für die Zander vermittelt bekommen habe als es jeder andere Bericht und (Profi-)Angler geschafft hat. Während andere einem nur die Techniken, Farben und so weiter erklären, geht der Herr Hänel einen Schritt weiter zurück und versucht das Verhalten der Tiere zu erklären und mit ordentlichen Beispielen und Beobachtungen verständlich zu machen. Das hat mir auf jeden Fall mehr Erfolg und Vertrauen bei den Zandern gebracht. Als ich dann von seiner Angelrute gelesen habe und auch die "Vorteile" geschildert wurden, habe ich mir gedacht das ich diese Rute kaufen möchte und die Eigenschaften gut zu meinen Anforderungen passen. Und das habe ich anschließend getan und bin mit dem Kauf zufrieden.

Vielleicht erklärt das ein wenig den "Hype".



Rednec schrieb:


> Ich weiß was das Zanderkantlabel bedeutet, ich hinterfragte dies nur weil die Rute halt nur bedingt dafür geeignet ist !


Zanderkant ist ja ein gängiger Begriff für viele Zanderangler. Daher hat man sich auch diesen als Markennamen eingeprägt. Man weiß eben sofort wo man ran ist.
Allerdings: Wenn diese Rute nicht für das Fischen auf Zander gedacht sein soll, wofür dann?
Es mag vielleicht nicht alle Einsatzbereiche 100% optimal abdecken. Aber auf seinem Gebiet macht die Rute - meiner Meinung nach - doch einen guten Job. Bisherige Kritiken waren größtenteils positiv. Kopflastigkeit war der bisherig größte Kritikpunkt.



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Die Rute ist gestern gekommen, von der Verarbeitung sehr schön für das Geld. Die Rute ist extrem straff.liegt gut in der Hand. Jetzt geht es die Tage an den Rhein , mal gucken wie sie sich in der Praxis bewährt!


Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Meinung und würde mich freuen die hier zu lesen 


Am Wochenende habe ich einen weiteren Nachteil bemerkt. 
Zusammen mit einem Freund sind wir ans Wasser und es war wesentlich kälter und windiger als erwartet. Während ich mit gefrorenen Schnurführungsringen zu kämpfen hatte, hat mein Kollege mit der Abu Garcia Vendetta und den größeren Ringen keine Probleme gehabt. Das hat für weniger Wurfweite gesorgt. War zum Glück aber nicht weiter tragisch da die zu beangelnde Stelle nicht viel Wurfweite erfordert hat.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Meinung und würde mich freuen die hier zu lesen 





 Ich denke mal zum Wochenende hin werde ich hier berichten!!!


----------



## Rednec (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Als ich mit der Spinnerei angefangen habe, da war es auch mein Ziel das "aufsetzen" zu bemerken. Das war für mich damals der erste Schlüssel für das erfolgreiche Angeln. Heute weiß ich, das ist absoluter Blödsinn da es - wie von Fr33 erwähnt - von vielen Faktoren abhängt und man sich darauf nicht verlassen sollte. Wenn man dieses aufsetzen hat, dann ist es ein schöner Zusatz. Luxus. Mehr nicht.



Bei mir erfolgt die Köderkontrolle , wie Grundkontakt , Hindernisse usw . zu 80% über die Rute , bei widrigen Umständen wie starker Wind und weichem Gewässergrund halt über die Schnur!
Das ist für mich kein Luxus, das setze ich bei einer guten Rute fürs Zanderfischen vorraus!
Konnte eine Rute dies nicht, musste sie wieder gehen !
Blödsinn finde ich , das du dies bei deiner bisherigen Erfahrung bzgl Rutenmarke und gezieltes Zanderangeln so festlegst ...
Und wenn diese Rute mit anderen Ruten *bei gleichen Bedingungen *vergleiche und sie entschieden schlechter performt , ist sie bei mir mit großem Bogen durchgefallen .
Ganz einfache Schlussfolgerung !


----------



## Fr33 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Frage ist doch, wann hast du exakt die gleichen Bedingungen? Sogar im Rhein erlebe ich es, dass wenn alle paar Minuten ein Dampfer vorbei fährt sich schlagartig das Feedback ändert..... Ich finde es schwer den optimalen Kompromiss zu finden. Entweder hat man ne straffe Rute die jeden Kieselstein unter Wasser quasi erfühlbar macht, sobald der Köder dagegen stößt - oder man hat einen tollen Blank der sich in der Absinkphase des Köders entsprechend vorspannt und sobald der Köder am Boden ist, sich entspannt. Das merkt man nicht nur in der Hand sondern sieht man vorallem auch an der zurück schnellenden Spitze. Je straffer ein Blank ist umso weniger sieht man das zurückschnellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Da biste doch genau wieder bei dem Dilemma:
*Was ist eine Gummirute ? * (Shadrute, Zanderrute ...)
5 Angler, 6 Meinungen ...

Ich mag die, die mit der Spitze arbeiten und mitarbeiten.
Andere wollen ne feiste harte Stange, womöglich sogar durchgehende Vollaktion bis hinter den Rollenhalter.

Jeder sollte das nehmen und einsetzen, was ihm gefällt und vor allem Fische an Land bringt. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rednec schrieb:


> Das ist für mich kein Luxus, das setze ich bei einer guten Rute fürs Zanderfischen vorraus!


Du sagst es bereits, das ist *für dich* kein Luxus, sondern *d*eine Voraussetzung.

Ich weiß nicht welches Gewässer und welche Gegebenheiten du hast. Aber bei dem Großteil meiner Gewässer kann ich auf diesen Vorteil nicht vertrauen. Unabhängig von der Rute muss ich mich auf die Schnur und dem Schnurbogen verlassen. Die Rückmeldung nach dem entstraffen der Spitze hilft mir dabei. Ich habe für mich eine optimale Kontrolle darüber wann der Köder auf dem Boden liegt und wann nicht.

Außerdem fische ich die meiste Zeit mit 7,5g Jigs. Wenn der Grund des Bodens da nicht hart ist, dann ist da nicht viel mit einem Tock beim aufkommen des Bodens. Egal mit welcher Rute.




Rednec schrieb:


> Blödsinn finde ich , das du dies bei deiner bisherigen Erfahrung bzgl Rutenmarke und gezieltes Zanderangeln so festlegst ...


Warum so einen aggressiven Unterton? Jeder hat seine Anforderungen und sein Empfinden beim angeln. Ich habe meine Anforderungen und wie die Rute in diesen belangen arbeitet geschildert.


----------



## chris1816 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich muss echt mal was loswerden.

Ich bin kein großer Schreiberling in dem Forum, aber ich lese hier sehr gern mit und bin dankbar über jede Info, die ich hier finde.

Aber dieses Zerpflücken des Testsberichts eines Laien, finde ich total daneben.

Hier hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht und seine Eindrücke zu einer Rute aufgeschrieben und dann wird so vieles in Frage gestellt oder zerpflückt.
Wer es besser kann, der soll sich die Rute selbst kaufen und seinen eigenen Test veröffentlichen. 

Ich weiß das jeder andere Vorlieben bezüglich Ruten, Rutenaktionen, Angeltechniken und Bisswahrnehmungen hat.
Hinzu kommt, dass es unwahrscheinlich viele Gewässertypen und -bedingungen gibt. 
Also lest doch einfach den Bericht, nehmt die Infos für euch mit, die ihr gebrauchen könnt oder laßt es. 
Aber manche Klug*******rei und die Sonderbedingungen, die hier angebracht werden, um den Autor in Frage zu stellen, gehen mir auf den Keks.

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus.

Ich bin dem Autor dankbar, dass er sich die Mühe gemacht hat. Toller Beitrag.

LG


----------



## hechtomat77 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Außerdem fische ich die meiste Zeit mit 7,5g Jigs. Wenn der Grund des Bodens da nicht hart ist, dann ist da nicht viel mit einem Tock beim aufkommen des Bodens. Egal mit welcher Rute.


 
Ich finde deinen Bericht echt gut geschrieben und finde es auch nicht in Ordnung wenn er hier zerissen wird aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Rute bei einem WG von 15- 90g für Jigkopfgewichte von 7.5g geeignet sein soll. So wie sich der Bericht liest, soll das gute Stück ja ziemlich straff ausfallen. Sorry aber da passt dann irgendwas nicht so ganz zusammen.

Ich würde mir niemals eine Rute mit einem WG von 15- 90g kaufen, wenn ich primär so leichte Jigköpfe fischen würde. Mit einer leichteren Rute erkennt man dann auch das Aufsetzen eines 7.5g Jigkopfs auf dem Gewässergrund. Eigentlich auch logisch...

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Kumpel von mir erkennt auch das Aufsetzen von 8 Gramm Köpfen mit seinem 100g Prügel...


----------



## hechtomat77 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir erkennt auch das Aufsetzen von 8 Gramm Köpfen mit seinem 100g Prügel...


 
Erkennen tu ich das auch. Schnur erschlafft beim Aufsetzen. Das geht mit jeder Rute..... sogar mit ner 10 Euro Aldi- Teleskoprute


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> ...aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Rute bei einem WG von 15- 90g für Jigkopfgewichte von 7.5g geeignet sein soll. So wie sich der Bericht liest, soll das gute Stück ja ziemlich straff ausfallen. Sorry aber da passt dann irgendwas nicht so ganz zusammen.


Das die Angabe zum *Wurf*gewicht oft nicht das Optimum entspricht dürfte den meisten bekannt sein. Bei diesem geringen Gewicht verliere ich lediglich an Präzision beim werfen. Wie auch im Test beschrieben 


> Lediglich beim Fischen mit kleineren Gewichten von 7g und weniger  verliert die Rute ein wenig an Präzision. Das fällt allerdings nur bei  sehr Zielgenauen Würfen auf und lässt sich mit ein wenig Übung prima  ausgleichen.



Allerdings liegen Wurfgewicht und die Rückmeldung beim auf dem Boden kommen nicht zwangsläufig beieinander. Eine Rute mit mehr Wurfgewicht könnte da eine bessere Rückmeldung haben als eine wesentlich leichtere Rute. Für meinen Geschmack und meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen finde ich die Rückmeldung allerdings gut. Die Shimano war da nicht besser.

Was du aber nicht außer acht lassen darfst. Wenn ich einen Gumifisch Köder mit einem Kopf von 7,5g Fische, dann liegt das Gesamtgewicht oft sogar über 15g. Das Gewicht eines Gummifisches wird in den meisten Fällen außer acht gelassen, denn das Gewicht des Köders ist nicht selten größer als das Gewicht des Jigs. Die wiegen schon etwas.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



chris1816 schrieb:


> Ich muss echt mal was loswerden.
> 
> Ich bin kein großer Schreiberling in dem Forum, aber ich lese hier sehr gern mit und bin dankbar über jede Info, die ich hier finde.
> 
> ...



Moin,

grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu.

Allerdings muss berechtigte Kritik an Inhalten immer erlaubt sein.

Kein Wort ist in Stein gemeißelt und genau darum sollte es gehen: diskutieren um Pro und Kontra...um die sympathischen Person Bieberpelz geht es gar nicht, sondern um Inhalte.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man einen subjektiven Bericht - sei er noch so elegant präsentiert, auch als solchen kenntlich machen kann.

"Hier mein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht"

Das Wort "Test" suggeriert einem unerfahrenen Anfänger bspw., dass ein qualifizierter Tester einen Qualitätscheck anbietet.Zudem sollte in einem unabhängigen Testbericht keine Werbebotschaft des Erzeugers abgedruckt sein.
Ein Test wird von nicht Wenigen als Kaufentscheidungs relevant betrachtet.
Erstrecht, wenn sich im Anschluss an den Bericht eine "Kaufempfehlung" ergibt.

Dieses mal am Rande.

Eine weitere Rolle scheint es für manchen zu spielen, wessen Name die Rute trägt.

Da sind entscheidende Kriterien wie (negativ) Kopflastigkeit oder anscheinend mangelnde Feinnervigkeit zu vernachlässigen?!

Fassen wir doch mal zusammen, dass es sich einen top bebilderten, subjektiven Erfahrungsbericht handelt, der sehr gut inszeniert ist.

Über die Inhalte darf man streiten.

R.S.


----------



## hechtomat77 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Was du aber nicht außer acht lassen darfst. Wenn ich einen Gumifisch Köder mit einem Kopf von 7,5g Fische, dann liegt das Gesamtgewicht oft sogar über 15g. Das Gewicht eines Gummifisches wird in den meisten Fällen außer acht gelassen, denn das Gewicht des Köders ist nicht selten größer als das Gewicht des Jigs. Die wiegen schon etwas.


 
Das ist mir schon klar, dass der Gummi auch noch was wiegt aber ich wähle meine Rute so aus, dass ich mit meinem angestrebten Ködergewicht nicht im unteren Bereich des WG`s liege.



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das die Angabe zum *Wurf*gewicht oft nicht das Optimum entspricht dürfte den meisten bekannt sein. Bei diesem geringen Gewicht verliere ich lediglich an Präzision beim werfen. Wie auch im Test beschrieben.


 
Das ist ebenfalls klar aber wenn hier geschrieben wird, dass die Rute sehr straff ausfällt und man sie zum Werfen von grossen Gummis auf Hecht missbrauchen kann, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass sie im unteren WG- Bereich nicht so gut performen kann. Du verlierst nicht nur Präzision sondern mit Sicherheit auch an Wurfweite mit deinen 7.5g (15g inklusive Köder) Ködergewicht.

Zitat Bieberpelz: "Für jeden Zander-Jäger das Nonplusultra."

Eine sehr gewagte Aussage.... und sicher auch deiner Sympathie für Sebastian Hänel geschuldet.
Mir ist der Hänel übrigens auch sehr Sympatisch. Ich Schaue mir seine Videos gerne an, denn er kommt irgendwie locker rüber und er erklärt seine Angeltechnik im Vergleich zu anderen sehr gut.

Ich habe die Rute noch nie gefischt aber einige Aussagen von dir zweifle ich an.
Die Rute mag bei höheren Ködergewichten (wie sie beim Fischen in der Elbe oder im Rhein benötigt werden) auch gut sein aber für deine Angelei mit so niedrigen Ködergewichten kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Für deine leichten Ködergewichte gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere Ruten im Preisbereich 130 Euro.

Wie auch immer, wenn du zufrieden bist, dann ist ja alles gut.

Eine erfolgreiche Saison 2015#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Zitat Bieberpelz: "Für jeden Zander-Jäger das Nonplusultra."
> 
> Eine sehr gewagte Aussage.... und sicher auch deiner Sympathie für Sebastian Hänel geschuldet.


Ich meine hier schon mal erwähnt zu haben, das ich vorher bereits Reviews/Testberichte zu Videospielen und Musik-Alben geschrieben habe. Da war diese Art der Schreiberei, die ich mir angeeignet habe, für mich normal. Das ist mein Schreibstil (kann man auch im Empyre-Mag oder sonstigen Publikationen nachlesen) 

Jetzt bewegen ich mich in einem ganz anderen Themen Bereich. Ich schreibe zum Spaß "für mich" und habe nun auch ein ganz anderes Publikum(Ursprünglich war Publikum nicht mal das Ziel). Das meine Schreibweise einen falschen Antrieb suggeriert, das nehme ich gerne als Kritik an und werde es in Zukunft berücksichtigen. Macht auch Sinn, schließlich bin ich nach wie vor ein Anfänger und möchte einfach nur über meine Erfahrungen berichten.

Aber versichern kann ich eins. Ich habe den Bericht aus reinem Interesse am Schreiben & Angeln geschrieben, mit ein wenig Euphorie(wie es bei neuen Sachen ja eh der Fall ist) die man raus lesen kann und habe versucht so objektiv und professionell wie möglich zu sein. Für die Fotos habe ich meinen besten Freund um Hilfe gebeten, der hat eine ordentliche Kamera und das dürften daher auch meine ersten brauchbaren Bilder überhaupt sein ^^

Aber aus Sympathie zu einer Person, mit der ich ansonsten nichts zu tun habe, schreibe ich keinen positiveren Bericht. Auch nicht wenn es ein Bekannter wäre.

Den Begriff "Test" bzw. Produkttest verwende ich allein schon wegen der Suchmaschinen Optimierung. Danach sucht man einfach wenn man mehr Infos zu dieser Rute haben will. Und da ich mir mittlerweile doch schon Leser wünsche und mehr aus meiner Seite machen möchte, arbeite ich auch an der Suchmaschinen Optimierung.

Feedback ist super. Auch wenn dieser negativ oder kritisch ausfällt. Das nehme ich mir gerne zu Herzen. (Nur bei falschen Vorwürfen, ich würde Geld oder anderes bekommen, ärgert es mich) Vor allem würde der Testbericht heute, nach dem ganzen Feedback, schon wieder ein wenig anders aussehen. Die Kopflastigkeit hätte ich mit erwähnt, manches(von dir zitiertes) anders geschrieben und auch einige andere Dinge hätte ich berücksichtigt.





hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rute noch nie gefischt aber einige Aussagen von dir zweifle ich an.
> Die Rute mag bei höheren Ködergewichten (wie sie beim Fischen in der Elbe oder im Rhein benötigt werden) auch gut sein aber für deine Angelei mit so niedrigen Ködergewichten kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
> Für deine leichten Ködergewichte gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere Ruten im Preisbereich 130 Euro.


Und das ist natürlich der springende Punkt, ich bin weder ein guter Angler, noch beherrsche ich die gesamte Thematik im FF. Es ist gut möglich das ich in einem Jahr über meine Handlungen mir die Hände über den Kopf schlage, das mache ich ja schon jetzt wenn ich an die Anforderungen meiner ersten Ruten denke :q

 Allerdings glaube ich das diese Rute gut für mich ist. Im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Ruten ist diese am besten. Mein Ködergewicht wird sich nach der Schonzeit auch wieder erhöhen und dann bin auch da wieder auf ein Optimum. Wobei ich auch jetzt bisher ganz zufrieden bin.


----------



## hechtomat77 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich wollte dir überhaupt nicht unterstellen,dass du den Bericht nur auf Grund von Sebastian Hänel positiv geschrieben hast oder du Geld für deinen Bericht kassierst hast.

Ich finde es super, dass du den Bericht geschrieben hast#6

Ich wollte lediglich ein paar Aussagen (speziell die Breitbandigkeit des WG`s der Rute) von dir hinterfragen.
Ich empfehle dir mal eine Rute mit einem WG bis 1 OZ (28/30g) Probe zu fischen. Du wirst feststellen, dass du mit deinen leichteren Ködern, (7.5g Jigkopf+ Trailer) eine bessere Rückmeldung und auch Wurfperformance erreichen wirst. 

Ich würde mich im Vergleich zu Anderen, auch nicht als guten Angler bezeichnen. Ich beschäftige mich aber schon ein paar Jahre mit der Spinnangelei und habe schon einige Ruten gefischt. Dabei habe ich fest gestellt, dass man ein so breites Wurfgewichtsspektrum nicht mit einer Rute abdecken kann. Zumindest konnte das noch keine Rute, die Ich gefischt habe.

Ich möchte die Rute nicht schlecht reden und ich hoffe, dass ich den Stecken irgendwann auch mal Probe fischen kann. Für den Rhein mit 14-18g Jigköpfen (diese Gewichte fische ich meist am Rhein auf Zander) und 4-5 " Trailer fischt sich der Stecken bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir überhaupt nicht unterstellen,dass du den Bericht nur auf Grund von Sebastian Hänel positiv geschrieben hast oder du Geld für deinen Bericht kassierst hast.


Nene, alles gut. Eure Kritik ist absolut in Ordnung.
Zu Anfang des Themas gab es eine mittlerweile gebannte Person, die mir da was unterstellen wollte.



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich fest gestellt, dass man ein so breites Wurfgewichtsspektrum nicht mit einer Rute abdecken kann. Zumindest konnte das noch keine Rute, die Ich gefischt habe.


Ist bei mir genauso. Zu Anfang wollte ich immer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Mittlerweile hole ich mir immer mehr Ruten für diverse Gewässer und Spezialisierungen und der Wunsch nach weiteren Ruten wird dabei irgendwie nicht weniger.


----------



## Rednec (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Endlich......

...@Rheinspezie und Hechtomat77

;-)


----------



## Dennert (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Hier mein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht"
> 
> Das Wort "Test" suggeriert einem unerfahrenen Anfänger bspw., dass ein qualifizierter Tester einen Qualitätscheck anbietet.Zudem sollte in einem unabhängigen Testbericht keine Werbebotschaft des Erzeugers abgedruckt sein.
> Ein Test wird von nicht Wenigen als Kaufentscheidungs relevant betrachtet.
> ...



Tach auch,

da gehe ich voll mit.
Rheinspezie hat vollkommen Recht mit dem, was er schreibt.
Wenn ich Hänel lese denke ich automatisch an Strehlow.
Der hat vor 10, 15 Jahren gute Spinnruten von Quantum verkauft.
Diese sind aber - wie ich finde - langsam überholt und können eigentlich in Rente gehen.
Ich hab noch drei Stück im Keller stehen und im Vergleich zu meiner Yasei Aspius oder Rocke sind es absolute Krücken. Vom extrem konservativen Aufbau her, klobige Besenstiele,  genau wie von der Aktion, Gewicht usw. nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Natürlich habe ich damit früher super Angeltage erlebt und tolle Fische gefangen, aber ich hatte auch vor zwanzig Jahren viel Spaß mit meinem ersten Auto (Opel Kadett D) und sowas würde ich heute nicht mehr kaufen.
Hänel hat immer diese Strehlow Ruten geangelt und ich weiß nicht, ob er zwischendurch mal sowas in der Hand gehabt hat bzw. mal mit sowas wie ner Yasei mehrere Wochen am Stück unterwegs war.
Kenne die neue nicht, aber die alte und das war eine rückständige, klobige Rute und auch optisch nicht besonders schön.

Tipp:
Hol dir mal ne Y. Aspius und teste die beiden Ruten mal zusammen am Wasser.
Du wirst überrascht sein ;-)


----------



## welsfaenger (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

hmm, so sind die Empfindungen unterschiedlich.
Du stellst hier gerade die Yasai Aspius als absolute Top-Rute dar. Ich drufte neulich mal ein paar Wurf mit der machen und bin von der Rute alles andere als begeistert.
Die Rute ist extrem Kopflastig und auch vom Blank guter Durchschnitt. Nicht schlecht aber auch nix besonderes. Da gibt es m.E. deutlich bessere Blanks mit besserer Rückmeldung.
Dafür das so viele drauf schwören war ich doch sehr enttäuscht. Würde auf der Rute statt Shimano Sänger oder YAD stehen, würde die wahrscheinlich kaum einer fischen


----------



## Pippa (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

..........


----------



## Dennert (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hi welsfaenger 

Dann war die Rute nicht richtig austariert. Dafür ist die abschraubbare Endkappe da, wo Kontergewichte eingeschraubt werden. Ohne die Gewichte ist die Rute natürlich sehr kopflastig, das stimmt.
Es gibt diese Kontergewichte zu kaufen, die kannst du mit minimalerem Aufwand aber auch selbst herstellen ;-)
was viiiiel besser ist!

Wenn die Balance eingestellt ist nimm mal die Rute und wirf dann damit. Damit hast die nämlich Möglichkeit, sie je nach Griffart (Rollenfuß, Vorgriff ect.) perfekt auf dich einzustellen. 
Das ist ne schöne Sache.


----------



## Dennert (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Pippa schrieb:


> Tipp: Hol dir mal 'ne Gladius!
> Du wirst überrascht sein ;-)




ich hab jetzt schon fast 35 Spinnruten |bigeyes
mal sehen |supergri


----------



## shafty262 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hi welsfaenger
> 
> Dann war die Rute nicht richtig austariert. Dafür ist die abschraubbare Endkappe da, wo Kontergewichte eingeschraubt werden. Ohne die Gewichte ist die Rute natürlich sehr kopflastig, das stimmt.
> Es gibt diese Kontergewichte zu kaufen, die kannst du mit minimalerem Aufwand aber auch selbst herstellen ;-)
> ...


Bei der aktuellen Aspius gibt es diese Möglichkeit leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Dennert (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Aspius gibt es diese Möglichkeit leider nicht mehr.



und trotzdem noch so kopflastig?


----------



## shafty262 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Leider ja.


----------



## Dennert (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das ist ja doof.
Dann würde ich diese Rute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kaufen.
Aber gibt ja noch genug alte Modelle auf dem Markt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. 
Der Popel am Ende ist immer noch genauso groß, der Schlitz fehlt aber. 
Die verkauften Griffe auf den 270 Aspius haben sich bei den 2014 Modellen für mein Händchen sogar etwas verbessert, obwohl ich keine Vorschraubgriffe mag. Der Knubbel ist weiterhin klein und dreht daher nicht einfach mal so ...
Der Kork ist etwas dicker und in der Länge gut durchschnittlich abgestimmt, das ist erstaunlich gut gelungen (glaubt man ja kaum bei dem vielen Plünnkrams Griffen heutzutage).
Die K-Ringe sehe ich jetzt nicht so als Fortschritt, mehr Draht mehr Gewicht, fällt dank schwarz aber auch nicht so auf. 

@all
Bei dem Thema *Zanderrute* bzw. *Zander-Gummirute* muss man erstmal wieder zur Ordnung rufen :m
hier werden wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Die Hebestange mit durchgehender Aktion aka Greys Platinum, UB Baitjigger, die zeitweise mal beliebten CTS EST, wahrscheinlich (kenn ich nicht eigenhändig) auch die Smoke u.a. sind eine ganz eigene Sache, die nicht jeder mag, die ich nicht mag, und die eben vollkommen anders als z.B. eine Aspius (jede der 4 weißen) oder eine Rocksweeper ist. 
Quasi der Antichrist dazu.

Wer aber die möglichst durchgehende Aktion mit relativer Gesamthärte mag, der sollte das wissen, der sollte das dazu sagen, und vor allem das nicht mit anderen Aktionen vermischen.  
Die langfristig ausdifferenzierten Birnenliebhaber und Äpfelliebhaber kommen keinesfalls auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. :g #d #d

Danke.


----------



## Dennert (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die neuen Generationen sind einfach besser.
Fühlen sich besser an, sehen besser aus und sind schneller, filigraner. Viele Zanderangler, die die neuen Generationen schon gleich zu Anfang geangelt hatten haben mir das immer gesagt.
Ich wollte es nicht glauben als jahrzehntelanger "Hebestangen-Angler"|supergri aber es ist so.
Allein das völlig ermüdungsfreie Angeln.
Was haben mir früher manchmal der Rücken oder die Schulter weh getan. Echt unangenehm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Die neuen Generationen sind einfach besser.


Ich sehe zumindest einen Quantensprung mit der Einführung des Shimano HPC (steht für High Pressure Carbon, tw. auch als High Porous Carbon (Nano) im Web) Blankmaterials, was andere sicher auch irgendwo haben werden/könnten, aber dort nicht so heißt, und längst nicht immer drin, zumal die fortschrittlichsten Blankhersteller begrenzt und oft verplant sind. Wenn der Anbieter denn will, kann er aber moderne Kohlefasermaterialien verwenden.

Effektiv macht sich das fast wie ein Sprung von der Glasfaser zur Kohlefaser, einfach nochmal besser. #6
Zudem relativ günstig und bezahlbar, kein großer Helixerei-Hexenzirkus und anderes Brimborium.
Tw. so hart und schnell, dass härter bezüglich erfolgreicher Fischlandung nicht mehr wünschenswert ist, und dann noch robust. Mit einer so leichten Rute respektable Welse landen war bisher nicht drin, Bruchunfallzahlen sind auch äußerst gering, zumal für die Nutzerzahlen. 
Man schaue nur mal vergleichsweise auf die Rutenbauhandelsware CMW SS3 und T24 TAC Nitro.

Ich vergleiche das auch mit meiner früheren Leidenschaft zu Harrison und CTS Blankmaterial, hart und schnell schon. Das war lange nicht so ausgewogen ausgeglichen und nicht so robust. 
Viele teure Blanks sind nicht sonderlich robust. Viele robuste sind nicht mehr genügend konkurrenzfähig und gehören auf's Altenteil bzw. in die Sekundärverwendung.
Aber genügend stabil und trotzdem leicht und trotzdem eine überragende Straffheit ist beim Angeln einfach eine beruhigende Sicherheit! :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Aber genügend stabil und trotzdem leicht und trotzdem eine überragende Straffheit ist beim Angeln einfach eine beruhigende Sicherheit! :m


Yeah, exäkt! Deswegen mag ich meine Styxe so - Balance, Aktion und Rollenhalter bei B- wie  T-Styx nach Testbegrabbeln mit Rollenanschrauben und Schnurdurchziehen als extrem angenehm empfunden. Jedoch zunächst noch nicht gekauft.

DANN ABER diese Norwegen-Grobmotoro-Köhlerangelamateurvideos gesehen, in denen die Typen die T-Styx mit einer irgendwie gewaltsam reingequetschten 460er Slammer benutzen, fette Pilker um die geschätzten 100 g damit rumprügeln, die Rute mehrfach wüst auf die Bordkante tackern und dann einfach stressfrei ohne Rumzuckung/Gebrösel genauso holzhackerisch damit weiter ihre Fische dem Fjordschlund entreißen.

Da war für mich - obwohl von vorn herein weitaus sanftere Behandlung meinerseits angedacht**  - final klar: DAS MUSS HER :q

**(und dann nach erfolgtem Erwerb stets konsequent praktiziert - da sorgte ich bereits bei Mitanglern für Erheiterung, weil ich meine Ruten nicht mal kurz im Boot ablege, sondern aus Vorsichtsgründen stets stelenartig und möglichst plankenberührungsfrei gen Himmel recke)


----------



## GandRalf (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Bei dem ganzen Hin- und Her denke ich schmunzelnd an den Spruch von Sebastian als er uns auf seinem Zanderseminar die Rute vorgestellt hat.
"Diese Rute wurd polarisieren.  Die Einen werden sie lieben,  die Anderen werden sie hassen."

Er hat auch einige Argumente gebracht, warum die Rute genau so und nicht anders gebaut wurde. 

Peace!


:vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ist doch auch völlig egal - Hauptsache, dem Besitzer selbst bockts das Teil und er hat Spaß damit. 

Alles andere ist irrelevant und reine Geschmackssache. Und das ist wiederum gut so. Nen Ruten-Gulag inkl. Gleichdenkgleichschaltungsprogramm braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Er hat auch einige Argumente gebracht, warum die Rute genau so und nicht anders gebaut wurde.



Dann behalt die Argumente bloss für dich! #q


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Argumente hätte ich auch gern mal gehört.
Eines wird vielleicht sein, dass er moderne Zanderspinnruten gar nicht kennt...egal.

Eine moderne Rute muss für mich zwingend mit Kontergewichten bestückbar sein.
Deswegen bin ich so begeistert von der Yasei.
Warum die das abgeschafft haben begreife ich nicht!? Absolut dumm. Genau das ist der Punkt, der dringend weiter optimiert werden muss.
Könnte natürlich an dem hohen Preis für die Gewichte liegen. Dass die davon zu wenig verkauft haben, weil jeder sich da eigene Gewichte angefertigt hat. Spekulation.

Jeder greift die Rute anders.
Wenn ich nur mal eine Stunde ans Wasser will ist es wahrscheinlich egal. Aber wenn ich z.B. mit dem Boot rausfahre - dann will ich angeln. Und das richtig.
Und das bedeutet teilweise 10, 12, 14h werfen.
Wenn die Rute dann nur minimal nicht richtig auf mich abgestimmt ist, dann werde ich es merken. Im Handgelenk, in der Schulter und im Rücken.

Fazit: Ich hab dann irgendwann keinen Bock mehr, muss Pause machen obwohl ich lieber angeln würde.
Mit dem Prügel vom Hänel - sollte er sich stark an die alten Quantum Ruten anlehnen - würde ich heute keine zwei Stunden mehr angeln und hätte dann die Schnauze voll und würde das Teil wütend in die Ecke werfen.
Ja, er hat die Rute abgestimmt - ja, auf *sich selbst*.
Auf mich kann er sie mit Sicherheit nicht abstimmen - so rein aus der Ferne.


----------



## GandRalf (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Genau!

Auf seine Bedürfnisse.

Und wer die Produktbeschreibungen auf seinen Onlineauftritten liest oder seine Berichte über die Rute, findet immer wieder die gleichen Argumente.

Ob ich, oder jemand anderes mit diesen Umständen zurecht kommt sei dahin gestellt. 
Dazu werde ich mich auch nicht äussern, da ich die Rute nicht besitze und sie mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht anschaffen werde.
Denn die Umstände unter denen ich, in "meinen" Gewässern angele unterscheiden sich doch weitgehend von denen mit denen Sebastian argumentiert.


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Also ich habe mir die Rute eben mal angesehen und mich belesen. Ganz  ehrlich- ich finde sie interessant. Allerdings habe ich sehr viel  Gerödel in dem Bereich, daher werde ich sie nicht kaufen. Ich gehe davon  aus, dass der Sprung zur Gutjahr X-Blade oder zur Quantum Crypton  Shotgun Vol.2 nicht so wirklich gegeben ist.

Was mich allerdings  wirklich stört: Die Rute wird als das Non Plus Ultra fürs Zanderangeln  an jedem Gewässer beworben. Was schlicht nicht stimmen kann!! 

Meine Zanderangelerfahrung ist nicht super ausgeprägt, aber vorhanden. Bei mir am See wäre diese Rute völlig überdimensioniert und würde überhaupt nicht arbeiten...ein 11er Gummi mit max.14 Gramm Kopf...was soll ich da mit einem solchen Besen? An der Elbe, starke Strömung, große Tiefe...da mag das ja passen. Aber im Stillwasser??? Das ist doch garantiert genauso ein Stock wie die X-Blade...damit ist das eine schwere Hechtrute, die kann man mit auf Kutter oder Kleinboot nehmen...aber auf Zander außerhalb von großen Flüssen????

Aus meiner Sicht eine durchdachte Rute für einen ganz bestimmten Zweck! Was die Werbung draus macht |kopfkrat ?!


----------



## ayron (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meine Zanderangelerfahrung ist nicht super ausgeprägt, aber vorhanden. Bei mir am See wäre diese Rute völlig überdimensioniert und würde überhaupt nicht arbeiten...ein 11er Gummi mit max.14 Gramm Kopf...was soll ich da mit einem solchen Besen?



Ich frag mich das auch, aber habe ich im Hinterkopf, dass Herr H. in seinen Videos meist Köpfe zwischen 10 und wenn überhaupt 20 Gramm benutzt oder zumindest empfiehlt.


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hmm...also ich komm bei mir hier super mit der Gutjahr Hi-Lite klar. Die hat angegebene 30 Gramm, real eher 40-45. Das dann mit Köpfen zwischen 10 und 20 Gramm...geht gut.

Aber entweder die Rute ist massivst überzeichnet und hat reale 50-60 Gramm...oder sie ist nix für Zander im Stillwasser. Zumindest kenn ich keinen, der einen solchen Brecher benutzt. Normal nutzen viele sowas wie die Aspius, auch die Vengeance H und und und...aber ich traf noch keinen mit einem solchen starken Stock.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ja, er hat die Rute abgestimmt - ja, auf *sich selbst*.
> Auf mich kann er sie mit Sicherheit nicht abstimmen - so rein aus der Ferne.



Is doch irgendwie logisch, die Rute, die auf die komplette Anglerschaft abgestimmt ist wirds nie geben.

Passt sie einem nicht, kauft man sie eben nicht. Das macht aber die Rute nicht schlechter.

Wenn man eine Rute will, welche zu 100% auf einem selbst abgestimmt ist muss man sich wohl selbst eine aufbauen, und braucht dazu bloß etliche Erfahrung. 

Der Hänel hat das gemacht und bietet sie zudem noch zum Verkauf an. Top Sache wie ich finde, klar wird dabei auch Geld verdient.


Zum Thema Werbung muss man glaub ich nichts sagen. Ist nunmal so, dass man ein Produkt am besten verkauft, wenn man sie für ein möglichst breites Sprektrum anpreist.

Wer das nicht verinnerlicht hat, sollte in dieser Branche nicht tätig werden. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Werbung muss man glaub ich nichts sagen. Ist nunmal so, dass man ein Produkt am besten verkauft, wenn man sie für ein möglichst breites Sprektrum anpreist.



Nee, seh ich anders! Es würde viele Enttäuschungen vermeiden, wenn man in die Werbung schreibt "Zanderrute für den Strom! Für Stillwasser und Köder unter X Gramm sehen Sie sich bitte unsere Zanderlight an!".


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht verinnerlicht hat, sollte in dieser Branche nicht tätig werden.
> 
> MfG Tobi



Sorry mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 
Ich würde es mir auch anders wünschen, damit lässt sich aber leider am meisten Geld verdienen.

Va in diesem Preissegment


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Vermesser,

glaub mir, selbst an der Elbe brauchst du keinen solchen Besenstiel.
Du angelst ja nicht im Hauptstrom mit 40 g.
Meist in den Buhnenfeldern, da reichen 10-15g, bei Hochwasser 20.
Auf der Prallseite kommt dir der Köder entgegen und auf der Gleitseite läuft er eh so lange in der Strömung, bis er an die Kante rutscht. Dort ist die Strömung auch wieder geringer.

Überleg mal, was für ein Unterschied zwischen 7-28g WGW
und 15-90!!!g besteht bezüglich der Feinfühligkeit der Rute.
Die Yasei z.B. ist ultra-sensibel.
Die Rocke auch nur etwas weicher in der Aktion.
Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass so ein Besenstiel bezüglich der Bisserkennung auch nur im Entferntesten ran kommt.
Und mit Bisserkennung meine ich nicht bei Windstille an einem Kanal oder See angeln. Da wird man selbst den Biss mit einem Lämmerschwanz oder Besenstiel irgendwie erkennen.
Bei starkem Wind z.B. wird sich zeigen, wie gut die Bisserkennung ist, wenn du die Rute in den Wind halten musst (mach das mal mit so nem kopflastigen Prügel)
Oder bei Dämmerung/Dunkelheit, wenn man die Bisse nicht in der Schnur sieht.
Warum greift der Hänel wohl immer mit dem Finger in die Schnur?
Richtig, weil ihm seine Ruten die Bisse nicht genau vermitteln können!


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Sorry mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
> Ich würde es mir auch anders wünschen, damit lässt sich aber leider am meisten Geld verdienen.



Und bei "Modefischen" wie Zander, Barsch und Mefo...


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Warum greift der Hänel wohl immer mit dem Finger in die Schnur?
> Richtig, weil ihm seine Ruten die Bisse nicht genau vermitteln können!



Das ist jetzt aber keine sehr Beweislastige Aussage [emoji57] 

Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, das WG bzw die Aktion wird hier rein von der Bisserkennung und dem Ködergewicht abhängig gemacht. 

Tatsächlich sollte es aber ein Kompromiss aus Ködergewicht, Bisserkennung, Zielfisch, Gewässerbedingung UND Angelmethode sein.

Und beim Faulenzen bevorzuge ich persönlich auch einen "harten Stock"


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Is doch irgendwie logisch, die Rute, die auf die komplette Anglerschaft abgestimmt ist wirds nie geben.
> 
> Passt sie einem nicht, kauft man sie eben nicht. Das macht aber die Rute nicht schlechter.
> 
> Wenn man eine Rute will, welche zu 100% auf einem selbst abgestimmt ist muss man sich wohl selbst eine aufbauen, und braucht dazu bloß etliche Erfahrung.



Warum geht das nicht?
Frag 20 verschiedene erfahrene Zanderangler und du wirst mit Sicherheit ähnliche Aspekte zum Aufbau hören.
Möglicherweise werden bei Farbe/Griffmaterial unterschiedliche Geschmäcker aufeinander treffen, aber bei der Aktion, Gewicht, Schnelligkeit usw. wirst du deutliche Übereinstimmungen feststellen.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber keine sehr Beweislastige Aussage [emoji57]



Doch!
Genau das ist der Beweis.


----------



## Rednec (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> .ein 11er Gummi mit max.14 Gramm Kopf...was soll ich da mit einem solchen Besen?



Selbst bei einem 17g Kopf und 10cm+ Gummi hatte ich das Gefühl das die Rute noch underratet ist , imho bei diesem Gewicht noch nicht "warm" wird!


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Doch!
> Genau das ist der Beweis.


Zwischen Beweis und Vermutung gibt's dann doch noch nen Unterschied.




Dennert schrieb:


> Warum geht das nicht?
> Frag 20 verschiedene erfahrene Zanderangler und du wirst mit Sicherheit ähnliche Aspekte zum Aufbau hören.
> Möglicherweise werden bei Farbe/Griffmaterial unterschiedliche Geschmäcker aufeinander treffen, aber bei der Aktion, Gewicht, Schnelligkeit usw. wirst du deutliche Übereinstimmungen feststellen.



Das geht nicht, da es allein fürn Zielfisch Zander zig unterschiedliche Methoden, Köder, Gewässerbedingung usw gibt, welche man einfach nicht in einer Rute vereinen kann.

Und glaub mir, frag 20 erfahrene Rutenbauer, dann hat jeder seine Eigenheiten die nicht denen der anderen entsprechen.


----------



## GandRalf (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Seht ihr?

Ihr lest einfach nicht richtig!

Nirgendwo steht, dass die Rute die sensibelste Bisserkennung liefert.
Es geht in erster Linie um die unmittelbare, direkte Antwort auf den Biss. -Den Anschlag.
Der soll sowohl im Fließgewässer, als auch in großer Entfernung in tiefen Baggerseen absolut unmittelbar "durchkommen".
Genau so ist ein schnelles und unverzögertes Anstarten des Köders (vor allem auf Steinpackungen) nicht zu unterschätzen.
-Bei unserem Seminar war Sebastian so ziemlich der Einzige, der keinen Abriss zu verzeichnen hatte.-

Nichts anderes wird in der Rutenbeschreibung ausgesagt.

Dass man das Aufsetzen des Bleikopfes (vor allem bei leichteren Exemplaren), je nach Umständen wie Gewässergrund, Entfernung und Windbedingungen, über die Rute nicht (oder nur schwer) feststellen kann wurde ja schon mehrfach ausgeführt.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, da es allein fürn Zielfisch Zander zig unterschiedliche Methoden, Köder, Gewässerbedingung gibt, welche man einfach nicht in einer Rute vereinen kann.



Es geht hier um das Spinnfischen mit kleineren Gummifischen (10-12 meinetwegen 15cm) auf Zander.
Um nichts anderes.
Nicht um Dropshot, Vertikal oder sonstwas.
Und dazu gehören alle Gewässer - und Windbedingungen.
Dass ich mit der Yasei keine 120g Köder werfen kann ist mir klar.
Das kann Hänel mit seinem Prügel aber auch nicht.



Das Finger-in-die-Schnur-greifen kam von den Profiblinker Jungs.
Weißt du warum?
Weil die Blechpeitsche damals die sensiblen Bisse nicht vermitteln konnte. 
Hänel greift in die Schnur, damit er die vorsichtigen Bisse erkennen kann. Nur darum. 
Ich spüre selbst bei starkem Wind die kleinsten Anfasser.
Bei den Quantum Ruten hing doch ab und zu auf einmal ein Fisch dran, den ich gar nicht bemerkt hatte - meist verloren.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Nirgendwo steht, dass die Rute die sensibelste Bisserkennung liefert.
> Es geht in erster Linie um die unmittelbare, direkte Antwort auf den Biss. -Den Anschlag.
> .



Dann ist es keine gute Zanderrute.
Was nützt mir der harte Anschlag - wenn ich gar nicht anschlage, weil ich den Biss nicht spüre?:m
Gerade auf die sensible Bisserkennung kommt es ja an!


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das mit dem Anschlag ist richtig, ja! Volle Zustimmung. Auch wenn es schon hilfreich wäre, den Biss zu merken, um anschlagen zu können  .

Aber das ändert doch nichts daran, dass eine 90 Gramm Rute (NEUNZIG) für viele Zanderangler und Bedingungen absolut völlig überdimensioniert is. Die meisten fischen ja vom Kutter auf Dorsch mit Gummi leichteres Gerät  .

Ja, 90% aller Zanderangler empfehlen eine straffe Rute, mit guter Rückmeldung und vom Ufer mit ner Länge zwischen 2,40 und 3m. Das stimmt. Aber der Rest is total vom Gewässer abhängig. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Warum solls hier nur ums Spinnfischen mit kleinen Gummis gehn. 
Und selbst wenn, kann man diese Jiggen, Faulenzen, Einleiern usw. 

Vielleicht greift er auch nur in die Schnur, weil er es sich angewöhnt hat, die Bisserkennung noch besser ist oder es ihm einfach nur Sicherheit gibt.

Aber du kannst nicht sagen, dass seine Ruten "keine" Bisserkennung haben, nur weil er in die Schnur greift.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber das ändert doch nichts daran, dass eine 90 Gramm Rute (NEUNZIG) für viele Zanderangler und Bedingungen absolut völlig überdimensioniert is. Die meisten fischen ja vom Kutter auf Dorsch mit Gummi leichteres Gerät  .



jepp!
Vor 10 Jahren wurde so geangelt - auch Fische gefangen!
Aber hey, die Entwicklung geht weiter.
Ich kann nicht Technik von vor 10 Jahren als neuwertig verkaufen.
Bei einem Auto würde jeder normale Mensch nen Vogel zeigen, bei Angelruten komischerweise nicht? Warum?


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Aber du kannst nicht sagen, dass seine Ruten "keine" Bisserkennung haben, nur weil er in die Schnur greift.



Weil ich diese Art Ruten kenne.
Ich hab damit selbst jahrelang geangelt.
Die meisten Bisse habe ich "erkannt" weil plötzlich die Rute krumm war. Oder die Schnur gezuckt hat.
Bei Wind oder sonstigen widrigen Bedingungen also eine regelrechte Katastrophe.
Zu schwer, zu kopflastig, zu unsensibel.
Ich werde mir mal irgendwann den Spaß machen und eine von den alten mitnehmen. Um nochmal diesen gewaltigen Unterschied zu spüren.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Warum greift der Hänel wohl immer mit dem Finger in die Schnur?
> Richtig, weil ihm seine Ruten die Bisse nicht genau vermitteln können!


Weil er es kann und vermutlich von früher noch so übernommen hat. Man sieht bei den Videos von ihm, das es für ihn Routine ist. Wurde auch oft von ihm und anderen Anglern thematisiert.
Aber warum zur Hölle schließt das eine sensible Bisserkennung aus? Tut es nicht.



Dennert schrieb:


> Was nützt mir der harte Anschlag - wenn ich gar nicht anschlage, weil ich den Biss nicht spüre?:m
> Gerade auf die sensible Bisserkennung kommt es ja an!


Und genau das macht die Ruten ziemlich gut und dies wurde auch ausführlich in meinem Bericht beschrieben.


> Am meisten kann die Zanderkant aber beim Köderkontakt punkten. Der kurze Vordergriff erlaubt den direkten Fingerkontakt zum Blank  und auch so liefert die Rute jeden noch so sensiblen Fisch- und  Bodenkontakt an mich weiter. Vor allem bei Bissen und Hindernissen fühlt  es sich oft wie ein zuckender Stromschlag an. Das lässt auch den  müdesten Angler aktiv werden. Nicht selten konnte ich dadurch  potentielle Hänger vorbeugen oder bei vorsichtigen Bissen blitzschnell  reagieren.


Nimm diesen Stock in die Hand, gehe damit ans Wasser und DANN sag mir bitte ob die Rute nicht sensibel genug in der Bisserkennung ist.

Die Erfahrungen mit deinen alten Angeln haben ja nun wirklich nichts mit der aktuellen Zanderkant Rute gemeinsam.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das ist ja alles gut und schön, trotzdem kann man die Aussage so nicht einfach aufstellen. 
Du weißt einfach nicht, aus welchem Beweggründen der Hänel in die Schnur greift. Mag sein, dass du recht hast, muss es aber nicht. 

Langsam wirds unübersichtlich.
Nochmal zurück auf Anfang.
Du hast meine Aussage "es gibt keine Rute, die der gesamten Anglerschaft passt"  bemängelt.

Bin ich daher richtig in der Annahme, dass du der Ansicht bist, es könne eine Rute bzw Blank mit bestimmter Aktion usw geben der jedem Zanderangler, der mit kleinen Gummis fischt, zusagt?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@Zitat Dennert:



> Warum greift der Hänel wohl immer mit dem Finger in die Schnur?
> Richtig, weil ihm seine Ruten die Bisse nicht genau vermitteln können!


Schön das dies nach 17 Seiten mal jemandem auffällt!
Der Kerl braucht wirklich keine Rute mit Rückmeldung, sondern bezieht diese über seine geübten Finger.
Ich habe diese Technik zum Spaß mal ausprobiert, aber entweder muss ich mich dermaßen konzentrieren, so das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr macht, oder es gibt Fingersalat!
Jemand der so angelt und dann eine Rute entwickelt, die dann angeblich eine gute Rückmeldung haben soll, ist mir per se verdächtig.
Fakt ist, eine gute Rute mit Rückmeldung braucht weder einen Finger an der Schnur, noch einen am Blank!
Ich habe vor Jahren eine solche gefunden, bei mir ist dies die Antares CX in 20-50gr., da geht die Rückmeldung mit ganz normaler Handhaltung über den Griff, ja sogar das Erschlaffen der Schnur ist so zu verspüren!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Bieberpelz,

worüber streiten wir hier?
Ich kenne die alte (Faulenzerrute). Hatte mir mal ein Bekannter gegeben. Hab 2 Min. damit geangelt - dann zurückgegeben. Herzlichen Dank, ich fühlte mich gleich 10 Jahre jünger, weil ich dieses Gefühl noch kannte. Scheußlich.
Ein "Stock" ist es für heutige Verhältnisse wirklich.
Finger-in-die-Schnur - so hat er früher nicht geangelt. Immer nur über das Stöckchen. Irgendwer muss es ihm mal gezeigt haben (und er hat es angenommen, wahrscheinlich wegen der schlechteren Bissausbeute zuvor)

Dann schaue ich mir das WGW der neuen an - brauch ich gar nicht probieren ;-) da wurde ja noch mehr drauf gepackt.

Tobi92


Nochmal:
Hänel greift in die Schnur, um die Bisse zu spüren.
Frag ihn!
Ich brauche nicht in die Schnur zu greifen. Hast du schon mal so geangelt?
Es ist ziemlich anstrengend.

Und natürlich gibt es Markenfetischisten, die nie zugeben würden, dass z.B. Shimano mit der Yasei der ganz große Wurf gelungen ist. Und auch Abu Garcia. Das war DER Quantensprung bei den Zanderruten schlechthin. 
Ürsprünglich ist die Yasei sogar eine Rapfenrute gewesen, bis einige Zanderangler diese mal ausprobiert haben und sie als nahezu perfekt eingestuft haben.

Und was heißt hier jeder Zanderangler?
Mancher Zanderangler weiß doch gar nicht so richtig, auf was es heutzutage ankommt und wie weit die Technik ist.
Wenn jemand drei Tage auf Zander angelt und den zum Zielfisch auserkoren hat ist er genauso ein Zanderangler wie der, der das schon seit 20 Jahren macht. Oder wenn einer nur einen bestimmten Typ fischt, z.B. kopflastige Prügel.


Der Unterschied ist der:
Der eine muss noch erlernen, was der andere schon längst weiß.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Weil er es kann und vermutlich von früher noch so übernommen hat. Man sieht bei den Videos von ihm, das es für ihn Routine ist. Wurde auch oft von ihm und anderen Anglern thematisiert.
> Aber warum zur Hölle schließt das eine sensible Bisserkennung aus? Tut es nicht.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen.
Es steht nirgends, dass der Hänel den Finger in der Rute braucht um Bisse zu erkennen. 
Aber lustig  anzuschauen was ihr euch so alles zusammen reimt


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Und was heißt hier jeder Zanderangler?
> Mancher Zanderangler weiß doch gar nicht so richtig, auf was es heutzutage ankommt und wie weit die Technik ist.



Langsam wirds anstrengend.
War doch deine Aussage, dass es eine Rute geben kann die von der Aktion her jeden anspricht. 

Und der Hänel sagt nicht, dass er in die Schnur greift, um die Bisse zu spüren, sondern um sie BESSER zu spüren.
Das funktioniert auch bei ner Rute mit Top Bisserkennung. 
Dass man es braucht, wird nirgends gesagt.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Für alle Belehrungsresistenten 

http://youtu.be/90QjSNwL6O4

http://youtu.be/qhgr3vxCDeI

Geht in Video 1 bei 21:30 an und dann in Video 2 weiter.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Bieberpelz,
> 
> worüber streiten wir hier?
> Ich kenne die alte (Faulenzerrute)....


Du hast die aktuelle Rute nie gefischt, willst uns aber über die Eigenschaften "dieser" Rute belehren... merkste wat?


----------



## shafty262 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Du hast die aktuelle Rute nie gefischt, willst uns aber über die Eigenschaften "dieser" Rute belehren... merkste wat?


[emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> War doch deine Aussage, dass es eine Rute geben kann die von der Aktion her jeden anspricht.



Es geht aber darum, dass man auch überhaupt mal wissen muss, was überhaupt wichtig ist und worauf es bei einer Zanderrute ankommt.
Wenn jemand ein halbes Jahr auf Zander angelt und damit fünf Fische gefangen hat kann es ja durchaus sein, dass ihn die Rute anspricht.
Weil er es nicht anders kennt.
Wenn er dann eine Weile geangelt hat und weiß, worauf es ankommt und ihm dann jemand zufällig eine Yasei in die Hand gibt wird auch er den Unterschied merken und sie wird ihn viel mehr ansprechen - dessen bin ich mir sicher!

Momentan ist es doch so:
Ein Anfänger (will ihm da nicht zu nahe treten) kauft sich eine Rute, von der ist er hellauf begeistert und schreibt einen  (übrigens sehr schönen) Testbericht.
Nun lesen auch zufällig ein paar alte Hasen mit und weisen darauf hin, dass die gewählte Rute doch einige Schwächen aufweist.
Woher soll er die Schwächen auch kennen? Da kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen. Und diese Schwäche ist ein ganz wichtiges Detail. Warum so beratungsresistent?
Denk mal darüber nach, was Jürgen hier geschrieben hat, der ist auch ein alter Hase und ihm ist sofort aufgefallen, was ich bemängelt habe.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Du hast die aktuelle Rute nie gefischt, willst uns aber über die Eigenschaften "dieser" Rute belehren... merkste wat?



Ja, ich merke was:
Das Wurfgewicht dieser Rute ist noch höher.
Ergo ist die Rute noch klobiger.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Zum Thema "Finger in der Schnur".....Sieh dir einfach die Videos an.....

Fakt ist es gibt nicht einen Blank der jeden Angler zu 100% anspricht. Und wenn du das glaubst kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. 

Auch unter den "alten Hasen" gibt es Meinungsverschiedenheit. 

Und häufig sinds doch gerade jene, die sich gegen Neuerungen sträuben. Selbst wenn diese besser sind.

Du kannst doch selbst nicht wissen was das nun-plus-ultra für Zanderangler ist, oder hast du etwa schon mit jeder Angel gefischt?


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@Dennert

Du scheinst ja DER Zanderangler schlechthin zu sein. Eine moderne Rute mus für dich Ausgleichsgewichte haben, sagst du. ja was ist denn das für ein Spruch? Ich sage dir eine richtig gute Rute ist perse schon perfekt austariert, da brauche ich keine Ausgleichsgewichte mehr, die die Rute im Gesamten deutlich schwerer macht. Tarier deine Über-Shimano mal richtig aus, und was wiegt die Rute dann insgedamt ? Locker 250-260gr., eher noch ein bißchen mehr. Und trotzdem wirkt sie relativ schwer.
Auch die Bißübertragung der Rute ist sicherlich gut, aber auch nix besonderes. Da spielt eine ABU Yabai noch deutlich in einer anderen Liga.
Zudem sagst du man bauch nicht unbedingt so ein hohes WG, auch da kann ich dir nur sagen DOCH, manchmal brauch man es. Nicht jeder ANgler fischt nur mit 10cm Ködern und max. 15 gr. Gewicht. Man kann auch mit größeren Ködern seeehr gut Zander fangen, und da rede ich nicht von 65er Schniepel.
Irgendwie kommt es mir manchmal so vor als wenn hier die selbsternannten Zander-Profis ziemlich neidisch auf Bekanntere Angler sind. Wahrscheinlich währen viele von denen auch gerne irgendwo Teamangler


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das Wurfgewicht dieser Rute ist noch höher.
> Ergo ist die Rute noch klobiger.


Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ein hohes Wurfgewicht nicht zwangsläufig die Bisserkennung komplett zunichte macht. Die Technik ist da mittlerweile weiter.
Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist, die Bisserkennung dieser Rute ist ordentlich.

Die Shimano Technium hatte weniger Wurfgewicht, hatte dabei auch eine ordentliche Bisserkennung. Allerdings war diese nicht ganz so deutlich zu spüren wie bei der Zanderkant. Dieser gefühlte Stromschlag in Arm, das hatte ich bei noch keiner Rute so enorm.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Auch unter den "alten Hasen" gibt es Meinungsverschiedenheit.
> 
> *Meinungsverschiedenheit hat mal gar nichts mit dem Lebensalter, oder wie hier, mit der Anzahl an Jahren bei der Hobbyausübung zu tun!*
> 
> Und häufig sinds doch gerade jene, die sich gegen Neuerungen sträuben. Selbst wenn diese besser sind.


Dazu nur, irgendwann vor eingen Jahrzehnten wurde geflochtene Schnur eingeführt, auch davor hatte ich schon zwei Dekaden gefischt, war also schon ein "alter Hase".
Damals war ich einer der ersten, die sich eine solche zugelegt haben, ein Quantensprung gerade für das Spinnfischen.
Andere haben da immer noch mit ihrer Mono etwa zehn Jahre weiter gefischt, bis auch bei ihnen der Groschen gefallen ist.
Genau so die Verwendung von Knotless Verbindern, da machen auch heute noch genug Leute ihre Knoten, welche dann aber nur noch höchstens 50-70% der Schnurtragkraft erbringen!
Ebenso die erste Kohlefaser(spinn)rute , damals schweineteuer und von Daiwa, hab ich mir auch sofort zugelegt!
Die "alten Hasen" sind also gar nicht so beratungsresistent wie man, du, allgemein glaubt!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Welsfänger,

Überleg doch mal selbst, wie vorteilhaft es für den Angler ist, sich die Rute selbst einzustellen. Allein beim Rollenwechsel.
Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass es vorher immer irgendwie nicht gepasst hat. Dabei geht es vor allem um das ermüdungsfreie Fischen.
Und es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich eine kopflastige 230g Rute benutze oder eine perfekt ausbalancierte mit 250g.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Hänel angelt hauptsächlich mit 12-15 cm Ködern oft noch kleiner.
Und um die geht es.
PS: wenn ich Teamangler werden wollte, dann wäre ich das längst. Sponsoren hätte ich auch, glaub mir. Darum geht es hier nicht. Ich bin und bleibe Hobby Angler, ich verkaufe weder meine Stellen, Gewässer, Fische oder meine Freizeit noch werde ich Mietmaul sein für irgendeine Firma Das ist es mir nicht wert. 
Es geht hier ganz einfach um Technik von (vor)gestern für Geld von heute.
Und um meine Meinung zu einem Thema, bei dem ich im Vergleich zum TE eventuell doch ein bisschen mehr mitreden kann - ohne DER Zanderangler schlechthin zu sein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke was:
> Das Wurfgewicht dieser Rute ist noch höher.
> Ergo ist die Rute noch klobiger.



Wieder was gelernt,höheres WG=klobige Rute


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt,höheres WG=klobige Rute



bei Quantum ja


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Und um meine Meinung zu einem Thema, *bei dem ich im Vergleich zum TE eventuell doch ein bisschen mehr mitreden kann* - ohne DER Zanderangler schlechthin zu sein.


Falsch. Das kannst du im Bezug auf diese Rute eben nicht. 

Du hast mehr Erfahrung mit der allgemeinen Thematik, ja, aber nicht mit dieser Rute.

Der Papst erzählt mir doch auch nicht wie ich zu bum... habe. |kopfkrat

Edit: Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit was dein Antrieb ist...


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Du musst es ja wissen [emoji6] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Selbstverständlich ist nicht jeder so beratungsresistent, wie man aber hier gut sehen, gibt es so den ein oder anderen 

Hat sicher nix mitn Alter zu tun, genau so wenig wie Meinungsverschiedenheiten. 
Gerade das wollte ich eig damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sich die "Alten Hasen" eben nicht wie von Dennert suggeriert in allem einig sind.

Und es daher nicht DEN BLANK gibt der jedem Zanderangler passt.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Bieberpelz,

Mein Antrieb?
Ich weiß, dass Quantum Ruten keine guten Zanderruten mehr sind.
Früher waren sie das.

Was war denn dein Antrieb?
Z.B. die Rute hier auf Teufel komm raus zu verteidigen?

Wenn du für deinen Bericht nur Beifall haben willst, dann schreibe es bitte demnächst mal drunter.
Dann halte ich mich raus.
Wenn du das nicht machst, dann musst du in einem öffentlichen Forum eben damit rechnen, dass hier auch Leute ihr Veto einlegen. Zumal du scheinbar noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung hast (was du ja auch zugibst)
Genau wie Tobi92, der allen Ernstes nicht weiß, warum manche Zanderangler den Finger an die Schnur halten und bezweifelt, dass dies der Bisserkennung dient.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Genau wie Tobi92, der allen Ernstes nicht weiß, warum manche Zanderangler den Finger an die Schnur halten und bezweifelt, dass dies der Bisserkennung dient.



Langsam wirds lächerlich.
Ich hab dir doch extra die Videos gepostet.
Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass es nicht der Bisserkennung dienen kann.
Das Problem ist, dass du davon ausgehst, dass jeder Angler, der seinen Finger in die Schnur legt automatisch keinen Biss über die Rute erkennt.
Und das ist einfache eine komplett falsche Schlussfolgerung. 
So einfach ist das. 

Und sorry, aber wenn ich deine posts so lese, würdest du als Teamangler arm werden. Nochmals lächerlich sowas überhaupt zu behaupten.

Du vertäufelst hier eine Rute die du kein einziges mal in der Hand hattest, zweifelst aber am TE und hinterfragst seinen Antrieb. 
Ich kanns nur wiederholen....lächerlich 

Und eig keiner Antwort würdig


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Antwort erklärt deinen Antrieb zwar nicht, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.



Dennert schrieb:


> Was war denn dein Antrieb?


Habe ich mehrfach erklärt. 
Mein Hobby ist der Antrieb. Ich Angel gerne, ich schreibe gerne Berichte, ich liebe es mich in Communitys zu unterhalten und ich betreibe gerne Projekte und Webseiten. Das alles versuche ich zu verbinden. Das Hobby ist mein Antrieb. Und ich teile mein Hobby auch sehr gerne mit anderen Menschen.

Wenn man dazu noch Leser bekommt, dann ist das ein super Bonus. Kein muss. Feedback dazu, ob positives oder kritisches, ist beides erwünscht und darüber freue ich mich. Ja, auch über die kritischen Beiträge.



Dennert schrieb:


> Dann halte ich mich raus.


Jede Kritik ist willkommen. 
Allerdings möchte ich keine Aussagen von Leuten, die keine Erfahrung mit dieser Rute gesammelt haben, stehen lassen, welche meine Erfahrung und Meinung damit untergraben wollen.


Wenn ich die Erfahrung damit mache, das ich auch sensible Bisse der Fische schnell erkenne, dann brauche ich dafür keine 20 Jahre Erfahrung. Wenn ich durch die Rute ein knallen oder zucken im Arm spüre, dann ist das ein Fakt. Den kann man auch nicht wegreden. 
Wenn da aber jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, dann höre ich diese gern.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich finde es super, wenn (ungeschmierte) Laien ihre Berichte zur freien Verfügung ins Netz stellen. Auch wenn im Anschluss eine (sachliche) Diskussion entbrennt.

Weiter so Bieberpelz! 

Ich würde mich auch über Kleinteileberichte freuen, da muss es nicht immer gleich die Rute oder Rolle sein.


----------



## topbiss (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mal allgemein: Jeder Test ist irgendwie subjektiv. Schaut euch mal die Tests in den Zeitschriften an, wo jedes 50-80 Euro Produkt durchgängig Bestnoten bekommt. Das kommt daher, weil sich auf solche Produkte eher Leute bewerben, für die eine 50 Euro Rute eine Verbesserung ist. Daher sind die dann auch damit zufrieden und geben gute Noten.
> 
> Es bewirbt sich halt keiner, der ansonsten Stella/Exist usw. fischt auf irgendeine Red Arc. Wenn dem so wäre, würden da auch plötzlich andere Testergebnisse zustande kommen.
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch! Ich finde gut das du dich traust solch einen Testbericht zu schreiben und deine Meinung vertrittst. Ich denke jeder hat seine eigene Meinung zum Thema "perfekte Rute für Zanderangelei" und eine perfekte Rute mit der alle gleicher Meinung sind wird es niemals geben. 
Ich für meinen Teil lese lieber einen Testbericht eines Leien als vom besten Teamangler des Daiwa was auch immer Teams! #6

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Mein Antrieb?
> Ich weiß, dass Quantum Ruten keine guten Zanderruten mehr sind.
> Früher waren sie das.


Ja nee, is klar 
Ne Smoke kann man auch kpl. vergessen  , ok, sie ist anders als ne ABU oder ne Yasei aber schlechter ??? Kommt auf das pers. empfinden an. Mit ner Yasei kannnst du eher ne Shotgun vergleichen.
Ich kenne genügend richtig gute Zanderangler die mit der typischen Spitzenaktion NICHT klar kommen nd eher auf sowas wie ne Smoke stehen.
Ich fische beides ganz gerne, kommt eben auf Technik und Größe an 
Ach ja, nochmals auf die Balance zurück zu kommen. An einer perfekt ausbalancierten Rute ist es ziemlich egal was du für eine Rolle dranschraubt, da die Rolle sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Drehpunkt befindet, ist das Gewicht der Rolle eher zu vernachlässigen. Zudem schraube ich nicht ständig andere Rollen an eine Rute, vor allem nicht mit extrem untersch. Gewichten. Wofür auch, ne 4000er Stella FE passt fast immer 


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennert schrieb:


> Mein Antrieb?
> Ich weiß, dass Quantum Ruten keine guten Zanderruten mehr sind.
> Früher waren sie das.



Du glaubst zu wissen

Nach deinen (!) Vorlieben und Ansprüchen gemessen,mag das ja stimmen.

Ist aber kein allgemeingültiger Maßstab.

Ansonsten triffts Dets Post(#149)
recht genau..die Vorlieben sind nun mal unterschiedlich.

Insofern werden Rutentests immer subjektiv ausfallen.Das begrabbeln ersetzt ein Test auch nicht.

Trotzdem mag ich Testberichte von unabhängigen Anglern lieber als die Lobhudelei der Produktkataloge.

Die wollen verkaufen-Bieberpelz nicht.Bieber..weitermachen:thumbup:

Davon lebt ein Forum,nicht immer gemütlich aber lebendig.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Rute war gestern am Rhein , und ja ich habe meine neue Zanderpeitsche gefunden :k Mehr schreibe ich wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

So Leute wieder runterkommen - und einfach mal lesen, wer von den Diskutanten selber schon produktive Postings eingestellt hat oder nur andere kritisiert..

Dann kann der geneigte Leser ganz alleine für sich Lob und Kritik einschätzen..


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Trotzdem mag ich Testberichte von unabhängigen Anglern lieber als die Lobhudelei der Produktkataloge.



Das ist richtig. Man sollte trotzdem drauf achten, wer diese Berichte schreibt. Ein paar Erfahrungen sollte derjenige doch schon gemacht haben, eh man blind hin auf seine Meinung bestellt.
Nach der Zander kam die Crypton (drei Mal Spitzenteil gebrochen) und danach die Faulenzer (als Weiterentwicklung gepriesen)
Alle eins gemeinsam:
Völlig überdimensioniertes Wurfgewicht, dicke Blanks und kopflastig wie Sau, miserable Bisserkennung. Im Drill sind sie gut zu gebrauchen. Nix mit Weiterentwicklung. 
Und das soll bei der Neuen anders sein? Ich bezweifle es stark.

@BP:
Ein Knallen oder Zucken ist eine Form der Bisse.
Es gibt aber andere, die kommen eher in der kälteren Jahreszeit und da knallt nichts und zuckt auch nichts, man spürt nur eine minimale Veränderung des Köderlaufes, oder ein ganz vorsichtiges Stubsen und diese Art von Bissen verwertest du bei den alten Quantums auf keinen Fall oder nur minimal.

Ok, egal, zusammen kommen wir in diesem Leben vielleicht nicht mehr. Schade, dass ich die neue noch nicht ausprobiert habe, was wohl sicher meine Vermutungen bestätigen würde.
So klingt es sicher wirklich eigenartig (auch wenn man sich mit den älteren Modellen aus- und vor allem ihre Schwächen kennt)
Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rute, der Bericht war schön geschrieben. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mal eine gut austarierte Yasei zu fischen, dann empfehle ich dir - nutze sie.
Dann wirst du eventuell verstehen, was ich meine.
Es liegen Welten dazwischen.#h

Thomas: weiß nicht, was du hast. Hier ist keiner oben. Oder doch?
Wir diskutieren doch nur.
Klar hab ich noch keinen Testbericht für Anglerboard geschrieben. Na und?
Darf ich jetzt nur noch meine Meinung sagen oder kritisieren, wenn ich 10 Seiten Angelerlebnisse, Testberichte und Tackle Vorstellungen geschrieben habe?
Lass uns doch diskutieren.
Ist doch alles friedlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich habe niemanden direkt angesprochen - jeder zieht sich die Schuhe an, die ihm passen..

Und wann und wie Mods einschreiten, wenns droht z. B. ins persönliche abzugleiten, war, ist und bleibt Sache der Mods - ebenso die Beurteilung der Vorgänge und Postings - und darüber gibts rein gar nix zu diskutieren.
Danke.


----------



## Dennert (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden direkt angesprochen - jeder zieht sich die Schuhe an, die ihm passen..
> 
> Und wann und wie Mods einschreiten, wenns droht z. B. ins persönliche abzugleiten, war, ist und bleibt Sache der Mods - *ebenso die Beurteilung der Vorgänge und Postings *- und darüber gibts rein gar nix zu diskutieren.
> Danke.



das dick markierte könntest du ja mal näher erläutern, oder?
Hier ist niemand persönlich geworden.
Aber was meinst du mit Beurteilung der Vorgänge und Postings?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ob etwas als verwarnungswürdig angesehen wird, entscheiden alleine die Mods, heisst das - und damit letzte Warnung:
Das ist hier Offtopic und wird nicht öffentlich diskutiert!
Danke


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Der Thread zeigt auf spannende Weise, dass die Meinungen bezüglich einer guten Gummi- bzw. Zanderrute weit auseinander gehen. Der eine will ein richtig hartes Brett, der andere eine Spitzenaktion, der nächste sogar eine durchgehende Aktion. Von daher wird sich keine Rute finden, die einem jeden gefällt. Und wenn dann eine Rute, wie die Zanderkant kommt, die ganz extrem in einer dieser Richtungen geht (nämlich richtig hartes Brett), ist klar, dass diese -wie richtigerweise schon geschrieben wurde- stark polarisiert. 

Ich verfolge die Diskussion hier schon seit ein paar Tagen und hab lange überlegt, ob ich etwas dazu poste, weil es sicher wieder ein paar Leute geben wird, die mir nun vorwerfen, dass es mir vielleicht darum geht, einen Kollegen in Misskredit zu bringen.

Die Zanderkant-Rute habe ich vor ein paar Tagen selbst mal länger Zeit fischen dürfen und versuche mal, sowohl subjektiv als auch objektiv darüber zu urteilen. 

Subjektiv gefällt mir der Blank nicht, weil ich ihn zu hart finde. Diese extreme Härte hat zur Folge, dass der Kontakt zum Köder ziemlich leidet. Die Darstellung von rednec hat diesbezüglich sehr gut gepasst. Mit leichten Köpfen ist das Aufsetzen des Köders am Grund schlecht bis gar nicht zu spüren. Das können andere Ruten in dieser Preisklasse tatsächlich besser. Sebastian fischt ja meist mit auffälligen Schnüren und mit dem Finger an der Schnur. Wer das auch so tut, kann mit der Zanderkant durchaus glücklich werden, sofern er auch unbedingt einen megaharten Blank will. Der Kontakt zum Köder wird ja bei dieser Technik per Auge und Finger erzielt, so dass die Feinnervigkeit des Blanks nicht mehr so entscheidend ist. Ein weiterer Nachteil des harten Blanks sind etwas schlechtere Wurfweiten, mit kleinen bis mittelgroßen bzw. -schweren Ködern. Das ist logisch, denn ein Blank der stärker arbeitet, lädt sich beim Werfen natürlich auch besser auf. Ist übrigens ein Effekt, der sich auch bei viel teureren Ruten beobachten lässt. Eine Harrison VHF ist auch alles andere als ein Weitwurfrute.
Ich persönlich mag Ruten, die eine etwas sensiblere Spitze haben, wie zum Beispiel die hier bereits erwähnt Shimano Yasei Aspius. Der Grund: Diese Ruten vermitteln einen guten Köderkontakt über den Rutenblank. Der ist mir wichtig, weil ich eher ungern mit dem Finger in der Schnur angle und beim Angeln auch nicht auf die Schnur schaue (darum fische ich auch nahezu ausschließlich mit unauffälligen Schnurfarben). Letzteres würde beim Nachtspinnfischen, was ich gerne betreibe, sowieso nicht funktionieren. Hinsichtlich dieser Hintergründe war nach den Ankündigungen zu der Rute schon abzusehen, dass der Blank nicht mein Fall ist. Das hat sich bestätigt. Dies ist allerdings, wie schon erwähnt, eine subjektive Einschätzung. Jeder muss sich hinterfragen, was ihm wichtiger ist. Mir persönlich ist eben einer ausgeprägtere Spitzenaktion lieber, um perfekten Köderkontakt und sehr gute Bisserkennung ausschließlich über den Rutenblank zu erzielen.

Objektiv betrachtet war zumindest das Exemplar der Zanderkant, welches ich fischen konnte, sauber verarbeitet. Die Materialien waren aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung. Fakt ist allerdings auch, dass in der Preisliga durchaus auch Fuji-Rollenhalter und -Ringe verbaut werden. Diese hat die Zanderkant nicht, was aber keineswegs heißen muss, dass das verbaute Material in irgendeiner Weise schlecht ist. Kopflastig ist die Rute (mit einer 4000er Shimano Stradic Ci 4) allerdings leider schon, der Balancepunkt befand sich deutlich oberhalb des vorderen Griffstücks. Da muss man dann schon sagen, dass bei einer Rute mit realtiv hohem Eigengewicht (laut Herstellerangabe 236 g, was ja keineswegs negativ wäre, wenn die Rute gut ausbalanciert wäre) - technisch mehr möglich ist, was verschiedene Ruten in dieser Preisklasse beweisen. Jedoch muss im Gleichzug erwähnt werden, dass das reale Wurfgewichtsniveau der Rute am oberen Rand der angegebenen Spanne liegt, was die 236 g relativiert. Für eine dermaßen kräftige Rute ist das Gewicht absolut okay. Es sind darüber hinaus, nach wie vor 70 % der Stangenruten kopflastig, im niedrigen Preisbereich ist der Anteil noch höher. 

Weil hier der Vergleich Strehlow -Hänel von dennert in den Raum geworfen wurde: Ich habe neulich auch mal die neue Strehlow Faulenzer-Rute von Balzer gefischt. Sie hat mir gut gefallen. Liegt in der gleichen Preisklasse, wie die Zanderkant-Rute, hat aber eine schöne Spitzenaktion in Kombination mit straffem Rückgrat und war nicht kopflastig. Fand ich persönlich viel besser als die Zanderkant-Rute - das ist jetzt aber wieder eine subjektive Einschätzung. ;-) Strehlow ist für mich übrigens genauso Kollege und Konkurrent in einem, wie Hänel. Darum hoffe ich, dass nach meinem Beitrag die größtenteils sachliche Diskussion über die Rute(n) - und ausschließlich über die Ruten- weitergeht!


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Top!Endlich mal wieder was konstruktives 
Und da war kein Geschmäckle von "gegen Konkurrenten " zu spühren!


----------



## HeikoNRW (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Guter Beitrag Veit.#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Also ich hatte die Rute gestern zum ersten mal mit am Wasser.(Rhein). Habe von 14gramm aufwarts gefischt und hatte immer besten Kontakt zum Köder. Konnte immer spüren wann er am Boden angekommen ist ohne die Finger an der Schnur zu haben. Auch war der Köder in der Absinkphase zu spüren. Mit der Wurfweite ist klar das sie nicht soweit kommt wie eine weichere Rute. Kenn ich aber von meiner VHF. So bin ich Top zu frieden mit der Rute.

Ps: Ich arbeite für keine Firma , Angel schon Jahre auf Zander mit Gummifischen und hab schon einige Ruten gefischt.

Aber jeder muss für sich entscheiden eher gesagt rausfinden was ihm besser liegt !!!!


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ps: Ich arbeite für keine Firma , Angeln schon Jahre auf Zander mit Gummifischen und hab schon einige Ruten gefischt!#6#6

:q:q


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ja musste doch erwähnt werden


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hab schon überlegt ob ich das als Signatur nehmen soll:vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Schöner Bericht Veit, liest sich top und ist eine optimale Ergänzung zu den bisherigen Meinungen.#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt ob ich das als Signatur nehmen soll:vik:




Kein Problem die Rechte liegen ja bei mir


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich zähle mal die zwei Aussagen von Dennert auf, die ich persönlich einfach nicht so stehen lassen konnte.

- Es gibt einen Blank der jeden Zanderangler zu 100% anspricht, da sich die alle einig bezüglich der gewünschten Aktion beim fischen mit leichten Gummis sind.

- Aus der Tatsache, dass der Hänel in die Schnur greift, kann man schließen, dass die Rute keinerlei Bisserkennung hat. 

Fakten?....Fehlanzeige

Stimmt so einfach nicht. 

Wenn dann jene Person, von der solche Aussagen kommen, behauptet bzw. suggerieren will, ein erfahrener Zanderangler zu sein, verliert er einfach zu recht jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit.

Zumindest für meinen Teil


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das zum moderieren und darauf verweisende/antwortende Postings wurde gelöscht, da hier offtopic.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Kenn ich aber von meiner VHF.



Welche VHF ist das denn?
Ich nehme an, die 75er in 2,7 m.

Kannst du die beiden Ruten kurz hinsichtlich Rückstellgeschwindigkeit, Aktion und echtem WG vergleichen?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Welche VHF ist das denn?
> Ich nehme an, die 75er in 2,7 m.
> 
> Kannst du die beiden Ruten kurz hinsichtlich Rückstellgeschwindigkeit, Aktion und echtem WG vergleichen?




Die VHF 75 aber in 3meter

Rückstellgeschwindigkeit liegt die VHf ein Stück vor ist ein Tacken schneller finde ich , aber die Zanderkant war jetzt erst einmal mit.



Vom Wurfgewicht schätze ich die Zanderkant höher ein als die VHF , da doch Straffer , aber die 2,70 Version ist ja härter als die 3meter Version der VHF.

 Morgen gehts wieder ans Wasser und kann weiter berichten. Das man kein oder wenig Köderkontakt hat wie Veit berichtet ,kann ich nicht zustimmen. Konnte genau spüren was der Köder im Wasser macht , wann er aufkommt sogar Ströhmungsveränderung im Wasser warnehmen.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das hilft schon mal.
An der Elbe fischt man wohl auch eher 10-20 g.
Am Rhein mehr 14-40 g, wenn's in die Hauptströmung geht.
Bei höheren Gewichten gibt's auch besseren Köderkontakt.
Viele der genannten, spitzenbetonten Ruten, wären damit überlastet.

Die Aktion der Quantum wäre später noch interessant.
Die der VHF würde ich als semiparabolisch bezeichnen.
Man könnte den Köder mal irgendwo fest machen und ein Foto schießen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Mach ich morgen mal , am besten im Drill:q

Wenn nicht wird bestimmt mal ein Hänger drinn sein.:g

 Mit den Gewichten gebe ich dir Recht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Die VHF 75 aber in 3meter





Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Die der VHF würde ich als semiparabolisch bezeichnen.



Vorsicht Falle! :m

Der 3m 10' ist stark anders als der 2,70m 9', das Handteil ist auch erheblich stärker im Durchmesser.
Semiparabolisch trifft auf die 9' zu.
Ein Grund warum mir persönlich die 9' schlechter gefallen als die 10'. (bzw. gar nicht mehr)


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*





So mal das Bild der Rute in Aktion


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ist das Zanderkant (eher) oder 3m VHF?
Is'se blau oder schwarz (Blank) ?
selbst beim Vergrößern erkennt man wenig Details


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ist schon die Zanderkant


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen auf Facebook ein Review zur Zanderkant gelesen. Hier kam sie auch nicht wirklich überragend rüber. 

Nichts desto weniger trotz bin ich der Meinung, die Rute muss dem gefallen der damit fischt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Ist schon die Zanderkant



Danke. Ich war jetzt doch im Zweifel ob der Fotofrage #225 vom Gummipeitscher.

Von der VHF trennst Du dich jetzt aber nicht, ist ja nochmal ne ganz andere Liga in 3m, nicht wahr?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Nichts desto weniger trotz bin ich der Meinung, die Rute muss dem gefallen der damit fischt.


Das ist das subjektiv primär entscheidende!
Macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, fasttaperige Spitzenaktionen, semi-durchgehende (gern "semiparabol" genannt) oder ganz durchgehende Rutenaktionen (u.a.m.) durcheinander zu schmeißen, wo in den allermeisten (allen?) Fällen jemand seine ganz persönliche Vorliebe und individuelles Empfinden (das berühmte Rutenfeeling) hat. 
Auch ist das hohe/höhere E-Modul der Faser und die resultierende Rutenkraft für jemanden nur solange positiv, solange sie nicht für ein dauerndes Versagen bei der Landung verantwortlich ist. Mehr PS drin sind manchmal gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Richtig!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rednec schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einer Gamakatsu Zexxer, die dem Ranking -80g Wg ähnlich ist , entschieden schlechter.....
> Auch gegenüber einer Rocksweeper und einer Team Daiwa SoftLure schnitt sie bei einem 17g Jigkopf mit 4,5" Trailer am schlechtesten ab!
> Während bei den genannten Ruten ein aufsetzen am Grund zu spüren war, konnte man bei der ZK keinen "Tock" verspüren.
> Ich weiss nicht wo der optimale Wurfgewichtsbereich der Rute nun liegt, aber sollten noch höhere dies erfordern , weiss ich nicht was ich mit dieser Rute für meine hiesigen Verhältnisse soll.
> ...




Liest sich ehrlich und kompetent#6
In Verbindung mit Herrn Wildes Aussagen kann sich ja jeder selbst davon ein Bild machen...


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

So ich hab sie mir angesehen. Ganz im Ernst, die Rute ist der reinste Rotz!

Hatte die Zanderkant am Samstag beim shadland inner Hand. Was soll das bitte sein? 

Die ultimative Zanderrute? Im Leben nicht. Nichtmal brett- sondern eher steinhart, richtig schwer und klobig und außerdem kopflastig bis zum geht nicht mehr. 

Das Griffstück gefiel mir, das wars. Ansonsten ist die Rute bei allen Beteiligten durchgefallen.

Wer angelt mit sowas?


----------



## randio (30. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> So ich hab sie mir angesehen. Ganz im Ernst, die Rute ist der reinste Rotz!
> 
> Hatte die Zanderkant am Samstag beim shadland inner Hand. Was soll das bitte sein?
> 
> ...



Aber mal ehrlich, du hast doch wohl nix anderes "ernsthaft" erwartet?!? Der Herr Hänel ist doch dafür bekannt, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. :q

Etwas Werbung, dazu der Name eines Semi-Pros und schon meinen genug Leute, dass suggerierte MUSS stimmen. 

Wenn ich schon eine Angabe von 15-90g lese und dann noch jemand schreibt, bei 7g wirds schwierig, dann kann man sich echt nur an den Kopf packen...

Schade, dass sich so viele Leute von der "Werbung" verarschen lassen und dann noch wundern, dass sie nix fangen...


----------



## vermesser (30. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



randio schrieb:


> Der Herr Hänel ist doch dafür bekannt, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. :q



Naja, aber der Herr fängt mit dem Brecher ja Fisch   und das nicht zu knapp. Ich bin alles andere als ein Fan derartiger Ruten, ABER offensichtlich kommt er ja damit klar. 

Womit wir wieder beim Kern der Sache sind: Die Rute muss demjenigen liegen, der damit fischt...

Am Wochenende hatten wir das grade beim Zanderangeln: Ein Kumpel von mir mit einer Pro T Black, ich mit einer Aspius. Wir hatten dann mal getauscht, ihm gefiel meine Aspius nicht, da ihn das Geruckel an jedem Stein genervt hat, mir gefiel seine nicht, da im Vergleich taub.

So und was soll ich sagen...am Ende Stand es 6:1 für ihn...bei gleichen Ködern. Klar, er kennt sich dort aus und und und...aber die Rute allein macht es nicht. Auch eine "ungeeignete" Rute kann für den, der damit umgehen kann, super sein  .

Absolute Wahrheiten sind so eine Sache...


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ganz ehrlich habe ich mehr erwartet da die Rute von Quantum ist. Die Hoffnung war smoke blank mit anständigen ringen und schönem griff wird die Zanderkant.


----------



## buddah (30. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Warum ist der thread eigentlich nicht verschoben worden ;-)


----------



## randio (31. März 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja, aber der Herr fängt mit dem Brecher ja Fisch   und das nicht zu knapp. Ich bin alles andere als ein Fan derartiger Ruten, ABER offensichtlich kommt er ja damit klar.



Natürlich kommt er damit klar. Als aufmerksamer Hänel-Verfolger, wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass er zu 90% den Finger in der Schnur zur Bisserkennung nutzt. Mit dem Finger in der Schnur, erkennste auch den Biss an einem Besenstiel... Da macht es halt nichts, wenn die Rute taub, oder das WG total an gut und böse vorbei ist. 

Das er sich dann für ein Brett entschieden hat um den Anhieb zu setzen und u.U. mal nen Wels zu drillen, obliegt ihm und seinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Max_Malone (7. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Falls es irgendwem etwas bringt die Rute mal "zu sehen" hab ich hier zwei Grafiken im Angebot.
Hab sie eine Woche am Ebro gefischt und kann eigntl nichts negatives Berichten. Basti hatte mir vorher wie allen anderen auch seine Intension dieser Rute mitgeteilt und das Produkt entspricht dem prinzipiell auch. Hab meine Zander gefangen und eigntl wenig Austeiger gehabt. Der Fisch konnte auch bocken....sooooo knüppelig kommt sie dann auch nicht daher. War alles händelbar! Ich fisch sie gern am Schweriner See auf Tiefe und hab natürlich einen bombigen Kontakt zum Köder. Ich denke keine Rute kann alle Gewässertypen perfekt bedienen. Druff jeschissen! Jeder kauft das, was ihm was bringt. Wer universell aufgestellt sein will, hat mehrere Ruten. Und das geht uns ja eigntl allen so   Mir hat die Zanderkant was gebracht....alles cool soweit


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Seit 2012 dabei und 2 Beiträge. Einen hab ich gelesen, wo ist der andere :m|wavey:


----------



## Andal (7. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Der Stecken macht doch gar keine so schlechte Figur. Was erwartet ihr denn, eine Zenaq für einen guten Hunderter?


----------



## Max_Malone (7. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Seit 2012 dabei und 2 Beiträge. Einen hab ich gelesen, wo ist der andere :m|wavey:



Ich bin seeeehr inaktiv in Foren  Aber lese gern. Viele Inhalte kann ich nicht sehen, wenn ich kein Teilnehmer bin. Aber ich versteh die Aussage dahinter nicht... Muss ich viele Beiträge haben um was sagen zu dürfen oder wat?  Zu dem Thema kann ich was visuelles beitragen, also Feuer frei.


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Max_Malone schrieb:


> Ich bin seeeehr inaktiv in Foren  Aber lese gern. Viele Inhalte kann ich nicht sehen, wenn ich kein Teilnehmer bin. Aber ich versteh die Aussage dahinter nicht... Muss ich viele Beiträge haben um was sagen zu dürfen oder wat?  Zu dem Thema kann ich was visuelles beitragen, also Feuer frei.



Quatsch. Finds nur interessant, wenn jemand ewig dabei ist, fast keine Beiträge hat, und dann nen sinnvollen Beitrag schreibt. |wavey:


----------



## Max_Malone (7. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Quatsch. Finds nur interessant, wenn jemand ewig dabei ist, fast keine Beiträge hat, und dann nen sinnvollen Beitrag schreibt. |wavey:


Achso  Na wenigstens was sinnvolles  Hin und wieder kommt das auch bei mir mal vor...Nochmal zur Zanderkant: Ich kann mich an einen ziemlich üblen Aussteiger an der Zanderkant errinern in Schwerin. Auf 12 Meter am Grud gebissen. Aber am Kopf genommen und Maxe hat grad blöde gequatscht. So ein klassisches " Wachrütteln" wieder konzentriert zu fischen. Bei den Barschen muss man sich zurücknehmen...ganz ehrlich. Ist eine kleine Gewöhnungsphase mit der Rute. Zander am großen Fluss oder in Tiefe is da schon eher das Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Für die Leute, die sich noch für die Zanderkant interessieren aber keine bekommen konnte. Gerade habe ich eine Mail vom Stollenwerk bekommen und mich gewundert, dass diese die Rute anbieten und dann noch für 99,95€. Starker Preis

Schöner Beitrag Max


----------



## randio (9. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Max_Malone schrieb:


> Achso  Na wenigstens was sinnvolles  Hin und wieder kommt das auch bei mir mal vor...Nochmal zur Zanderkant: Ich kann mich an einen ziemlich üblen Aussteiger an der Zanderkant errinern in Schwerin. Auf 12 Meter am Grud gebissen. Aber am Kopf genommen und Maxe hat grad blöde gequatscht. So ein klassisches " Wachrütteln" wieder konzentriert zu fischen. Bei den Barschen muss man sich zurücknehmen...ganz ehrlich. Ist eine kleine Gewöhnungsphase mit der Rute. Zander am großen Fluss oder in Tiefe is da schon eher das Einsatzgebiet.


 
Bisher mit Abstand die sinnvollsten Aussagen zur Rute!!!
Kannst du mal bitte was zum realen Wurfgewicht schreiben, bzw. da wo die Rute wirklich zu gebrauchen ist.

Und ich möchte nix von 7g lesen... |supergri


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Och Freunde...

Das der Fischers Fritze jetzt hier noch mit hantiert ist für mich als würde der Hänel selbst den Promo-Hammer schwingen. 

An dieser Stelle bitte in stillem Gedenken eine Schweigeminute für Veit und MB Fishing :vik:

Zurück zur Rute:

Bilde ich mir das ein oder hat die Rute keine saubere aktion. für mich sieht es auf beiden fotos aus als bilden sich 2 knicke statt einer sauberen kurve...

@bieberpelz:

Der stollenwerkpreis ist wirklich der Hammer und für diese Rute echt OK. Das  der Hänel seinen Dümmern ähh Jüngern dafür 30!!!! € mehr abzieht...naja...ist zumindest auch ein Hammer.


----------



## GandRalf (11. April 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die beiden Knicke werden sich an den Steckverbindung bilden.  ( kopfschüttel )


----------



## Tjard1982 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hi,

habe mir die Rute auch zugelegt da ich sehr gerne hart fische.
Am We habe ich sie dann das erste mal ein Tag lang ausprobiert.
Die Rute liegt gut in der Hand, etwas kopflastig ist sie. Köder kann man sehr gut mit werfen. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Negativ und sehr störend ist die Sache, dass die super Öse zum Haken anhängen nicht nur die Haken aufnimmt, sondern das die auch bei jedem 2ten Wurf die Schnur bei auswerfen mit aufnimmt. Also ein Tag fischen und mann muss immer wieder die Schnur hinter der Öse nach dem auswerfen, herauspulen.
Der Kork am Rutenhalter steht an einer Seite etwas vom Rutenhalter ab, dass sich da eine störende Kante bildet die man immerwieder merkt.

Positiv

Nach einem Tag fischen spürt man die Rute trotzdem nicht in den Handgelenken.
Straffer Blank der wirklich jeden Zupfer weitergibt.

Ich werde mal schaun, ob ich die Hakenöse ohne weiteres abbekomme und eine normale anbauen kann.

Das beste zum Schluss...neben dieser "Innovation" Hakenöse seitlich, steht groß "Desinged by Quantum"  
Na ja....... 

hat jemand vielleicht noch dieses Problem mit der Schnur beim auswerfen???


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das Problem mit der Schnur habe ich nicht.
Ich frage mich auch gerade, wie dies zustande kommt oder wie das aussieht.

Was für eine Rolle fischt du denn? Mit der Shimano Rarenium habe ich das Problem definitiv nicht. Die Schnur hing nicht ein einziges mal an der Hakenöse.


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich denke auch, dass die Nummer mit der Hakenöse an sonst was liegen kann. 

Ich bleib dabei, dass die Rute -wie viele vor ihr- nicht die angepriesene Ultimativwaffe ist.


ABER:

Für einen Preis von 99 EUR bei Stollenwerk absolut TOP.
Für 130 EUR beim "Erfinder" absolut NICHT TOP!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei, dass die Rute -wie viele vor ihr- nicht die angepriesene Ultimativwaffe ist.


Ultimative natürlich nicht. Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon wieder am überlegen, mir eine weitere Rute für die feineren Zwecke zu besorgen.

Aber die Bisserkennung ist bei den von mir bisher gefischten Ruten einmalig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber die *Bisserkennung* ist bei den von mir bisher gefischten Ruten einmalig.



Mußt' ja dazu sagen: WIE?

Es gibt die Liebhaber von harten durchgehenden "Stöcken" (D) und der im aufkommenen Gummizeitalter gerne und breit  propagierten Meinung, Gummiruten müssen so sein. War sehr verkaufsfördernd für was neues. ##
Auf der anderen Seite die, die mit einer feinen Spitze (A) rumzucken wollen. 
Dann noch vieles dazwischen, was gerne unter dem semiparabol (C) rumgeistert. 
Und Bisserkenung direkt an der Schnur (S), dafür ist die Rute dann unwichtig.

Ich kann für mich persönlich nur richtig was mit der feinen Spitze (A) anfangen, wirkt für meinen Führungarm als Zuck- und Tockverstärker und sehen tut man vorne auch was.
Braucht man nichtmal Schnur sehen, darf also sogar grün/grau sein.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mußt' ja dazu sagen: WIE?
> 
> Es gibt die Liebhaber von harten durchgehenden "Stöcken" (D) und der im aufkommenen Gummizeitalter gerne und breit propagierten Meinung, Gummiruten müssen so sein. War sehr verkaufsfördernd für was neues. ##
> Auf der anderen Seite die, die mit einer feinen Spitze (A) rumzucken wollen.
> ...


 
 Du mußt nur die Fische groß genug fangen, was meinste wie sich A verbiegt:q:m

 Gruß A.


----------



## Moerser83 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das Problem das die Schnur sich hinter der Öse legt hab ich auch ständig, bin schon kurz davor den einfach abzuknipsen. 

DAs der Kork nicht nicht ganz abschließt ist mir auch ins Auge gefallen.

Dann die Kopflastigkeit die vorhanden ist aber wo ich am überlegen bin die auszubalancieren. Trotz Rarenium 4000 und 50 Gramm Blei aufm Kork hinten draufgesteckt. 
Laut Sebastian sei es neu dies zu hören!!!
Die Fischen die Ruten mit 2500er Stradic´s und hätten dieses Problem nicht, irgendwie komisch.|sagnix


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Jungs, Kopflastigkeit kann man ganz einfach auf den Punkt bringen. Schaut doch mal wo bei der Rute der Balancepunkt ist. (OHNE Rolle)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du mußt nur die Fische groß genug fangen, was meinste wie sich A verbiegt:q:m
> 
> Gruß A.


Na der A bestimmt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Jungs, Kopflastigkeit kann man ganz einfach auf den Punkt bringen. Schaut doch mal wo bei der Rute der Balancepunkt ist. (OHNE Rolle)


Schade, dass deine Messdatenliste Balancepunkt so ein bischen untergegangen ist. 

Sieht man ja jeden Tag aufs Neue, dass das Thema Rutenauswahl immer noch 1) brandheiß und 2) allermeist ein Blindflug ist.


----------



## DAVE1 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Nur eine 2500er Stradic oder eine 3000er davon geht

weil zur Harten Rute nur eine leichte Rolle ran muß sage ich.
Die wissen genau warum nur die leichten.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## RayZero (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



DAVE1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das Nur eine 2500er Stradic oder eine 3000er davon geht
> 
> ...




Das man an nem 200g+ Klopper nicht noch ne 4000er Rolle mit 350g fischen muss ist schon verständlich. Nur an eine Rute die bis 90g wirft (wenn das WG real ist) gehört einfach eine 4000er Rolle. Alleine schon wegen dem Ködergewicht... Und noch was: nie über die Rolle ausbalancieren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tjard1982 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Schnur habe ich nicht.
> Ich frage mich auch gerade, wie dies zustande kommt oder wie das aussieht.
> 
> Was für eine Rolle fischt du denn? Mit der Shimano Rarenium habe ich das Problem definitiv nicht. Die Schnur hing nicht ein einziges mal an der Hakenöse.



Ich fische die Technium 4000fd an der Rute. Also ohne das ich was schlecht machen möchte. Kork schließt nicht sauber ab, die Schnur verfängt sich bei jedem 2ten Wurf im Hakenhalter und mit der Rolle ist sie trotzdem noch kopflastig. Da der Vorgriff auch so klein ist, kann man die Rute nur am Rollenfuß halten kann. Aber wie gesagt, der Blank ist super.

p.s  Die Schnur liegt, von Rolle zum Leitring, übern den Hakenhalter(als wenn du die Schnur da rüberhängst).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich fische die Shimano Rarenium Ci4 4000.
Dabei habe ich mir gestern einmal die Öse angeschaut und ich finde keinen Weg, wie die Schnur beim Wurf dahinter landen kann. Der Schnurführungsring ist ja auf selber Ebene und beim Wurf stramm.

Das die Rute Kopflastig ist, da besteht aber kein Zweifel. Mit dem Kork habe ich auch keine Problem. Kann man aber auch den Bildern glaube ich entnehmen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ultimative natürlich nicht. Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon wieder am überlegen, mir eine weitere Rute für die feineren Zwecke zu besorgen.
> 
> Aber die Bisserkennung ist bei den von mir bisher gefischten Ruten einmalig.


 
Na dann...


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Jetzt bringt bald auch Kollege Wiebeck seinen eigenen ultimativen Gummistecken raus. 

Vielleicht gibts ja dann auch noch nen 3. Kauli....oder sinds dann 5....oder 6?

#q


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Falls mal einer was von Birger Domeyer zu dem Thema schauen will:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV7-Cs3kteY

 Wer Birger kennt, der hat def kein Problem mit harten Spinnruten. Er ist weniger der Finesse Fuchs. Aber wenn er schon das Teil als Brett bezeichnet....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ein schönes Video dazu, das trifft ganz gut zu.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch ein wenig weiter mit meinen Erfahrungen. Momentan ist die Rute für mich am Gewässer mit Strömung (Ems) eher relevant, an den meisten anderen Stellen gehe ich lieber mit anderen Ruten auf Tuchfüllung. Gerade weil ich meist eher leichter Fische. Und weil es doch schon an Wurfweite fehlt.

(Ab in Sachen Bisserkennung ist die Rute nach wie vor der Hammer. Die Stromschläge im Arm, das hat bisher noch keine Rute gebracht).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Falls mal einer was von Birger Domeyer zu dem Thema schauen will:


Danke, genau passend und interessant!

und fein gemacht so gleich mit Fischlivetest, Birger! #6

Das Dingens hat somit jetzt jetzt seinen Spitznamen weg: *Zanderkantholz* !


----------



## bikmax (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke, genau passend und interessant!
> 
> und fein gemacht so gleich mit Fischlivetest, Birger! #6
> 
> Das Dingens hat somit jetzt jetzt seinen Spitznamen weg: *Zanderkantholz* !



Zanderkantholz:q:q das ist ja geil.............ich geh gleich mal in den Keller und schnitze mir auch so ein Zanderkantholz................hab glaube ich noch ein 10x10mm Fichtenkanntholz im Keller..............oder soll ich mir zur besseren Bissübertragung doch eins in Buche besorgen??.......was meinen die Zanderkantholzspezies dazu??..............bitte um ausführlichen Rat!#6:q:q:q


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Muss doch was besonderes sein! Kannste nicht einfach Buche nehmen!

 GiantRedWood aus den USA sollte es schon sein.


----------



## bikmax (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Muss doch was besonderes sein! Kannste nicht einfach Buche nehmen!
> 
> GiantRedWood aus den USA sollte es schon sein.



....kommt bei mir aufjedenfall in die "engere Auswahl"...........bleibt aber noch abzuwarten ob sich  das GiantRedWood gegen die deutsche Spessartbuche durchsetzten kann??
GiantRedWood könnte zu "schwabbelig" werden!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Also hab die Rute jetzt ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz und mir macht Sie richtig Spass. Die Rute ist aber wirklich nur für grosse Flüße ausgelegt.  an 10er Köpfe brauch man garnicht denken. Bisserkennung optimal und der Anschlag kommt auf entfernung optimal durch. Im Drill ist sie hart aber herzlich. Finger an der Schnur oder beobachten muss man auch nicht bei richtiger Handhabung. Schnur über die Öse hatte ich nie.


----------



## bikmax (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Also hab die Rute jetzt ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz und mir macht Sie richtig Spass. Die Rute ist aber wirklich nur für grosse Flüße ausgelegt.  an 10er Köpfe brauch man garnicht denken. Bisserkennung optimal und der Anschlag kommt auf entfernung optimal durch. Im Drill ist sie hart aber herzlich. Finger an der Schnur oder beobachten muss man auch nicht bei richtiger Handhabung. Schnur über die Öse hatte ich nie.



das glaube ich dir...........hab auch nur Spass gemacht........wollte die Rute keineswegs schlecht machen.
.....fand halt den Namen "Zanderkantholz" ziemlich lustig!
Nordlichtangler sollte eine eigene Rute rausbringen die den Namen alle Ehre macht.Dann müsste der Stecken aber nochmal ne ganze Ecke steifer und härter sein als die Zanderkant!|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Harte Zanderbretter gabs doch schon einige, angefangen mit UliBeyer UBS, richtig verbreitet und mit Hype die Harrison VHF usw. usw.

Kommt eben doch sehr drauf an wofür, wie WallerKalle04 nochmal betont.

Eine Stillwasser-Leicht-Zanderrute ist halt sehr anders, mir ist das als Boots+Seeangler noch vor den großen Gummihypes in DE aufgefallen. Insgesamt hat es lange gedauert, bis die Vielfalt Zandergummirute jetzt so in jede Ritze durchsickert. (min 20. Jahre   )


----------



## Tjard1982 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Noch ne Info..nach jetzt 6Monaten, ist mir beim Rollenwechsel der vordere Kork in zwei Teile zerbrochen. Dabei sieht man, dass der Kork, der zur Hälfte auf der Hülse geklebt ist. Also ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das passiert. Ich Wechsel relativ häufig die Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Tjard1982 schrieb:


> Noch ne Info..nach jetzt 6Monaten, ist mir beim Rollenwechsel der vordere Kork in zwei Teile zerbrochen.



Du kriegst auch alles kaputt....:q:q:q#6


----------



## maciej.mucha (24. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Habe mir gestern auch eine bestellt. Mal schauen wie sie mir gefällt^^


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die Rute gibts doch jetzt zum Fisch und Fang Abo dazu. Oder in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Die Rute gibts doch jetzt zum Fisch und Fang Abo dazu.


Wo denn? Konnte ich jetzt gerade nicht finden, als ich mal geschaut habe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Na dann scheint sie sich ja bestens zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Das kurze Review von Birger sagt mir mehr als alles andere 

So mal zur Einordnung: Eine harte Rute kann man aus jedem Stecken rausschneiden, wenn man 3mm Spitze und mehr akzeptiert, da kommt hart bis megahart raus, und dafür reicht schon Material wie eine Shimano Vengeance Shad in Überlänge.


----------



## vermesser (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Na dann scheint sie sich ja bestens zu verkaufen.



 

Bei Stollenwerk ist sie schon reduziert auf unter 100,- .

Das sagt mir erstmal eines: Die Rute mag Stärken haben, aber sie trifft nicht jedermanns oder viele Geschmäcker. Anerkannt zandertaugliche Ruten ala´die alte Aspius etc. halten ihren Preis länger...

Schade, ich würde die gern mal begrabbeln...im Video sieht es ja nach einem reinen Besen aus...nicht pfeilschnell, sondern einfach nur steif.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Der Preis war in einigen Läden sofort bei 99 Euro. Aber für mich wäre das Gewicht sofortiges Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bei Stollenwerk ist sie schon reduziert auf unter 100,-





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Preis war in einigen Läden sofort bei 99 Euro.


Das ist eigentlich ein ganz normaler Ablauf. Der UVP war auf 130€ angesetzt. Demnach hält sich(muss auch oft) auch der eigene Shop daran. 
Das dann andere Händler in der Regel unter dem UVP verkaufen ist da ganz normal.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wo denn? Konnte ich jetzt gerade nicht finden, als ich mal geschaut habe.




In so einem extra Einleger in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Gibt es mit dem Jahresabonnement für 91€.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## maciej.mucha (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> In so einem extra Einleger in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Gibt es mit dem Jahresabonnement für 91€.
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Nils


Das ist das Geschäft des Lebens 56€ pro Jahr fürs Abo und dann noch 91€ für die Rute.

Die Rute Kostet ohne Abo ca. 99 €.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



maciej.mucha schrieb:


> Das ist das Geschäft des Lebens 56€ pro Jahr fürs Abo und dann noch 91€ für die Rute.
> 
> Die Rute Kostet ohne Abo ca. 99 €.


 

Nee nee 91 EUR all in, inkl Abo.

Was nix dran ändert, dass die rute meiner Meinung nach nix taugt.


----------



## maciej.mucha (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Achso, das würde sich ja fast lohnen.
Naja, werde auch gucken ob ich mit dem Besenstiel was anfangen kann. Falls sie mir nicht gefällt geht sie zurück.

Meine Shimano Soyourn 5-30g ist mir einfach zu schwabbelig. Die ist nur gut mit ganz leichtem Köder. Spinner ab 6g oder Wobbler haben zu viel Widerstand im Wasser und biegen sie ganz gut durch.
Könnte auch sein das ich zu schnell ein hole...


----------



## zanderzone (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Zur Zanderkant kann ich eigentlich nur sagen: Das Ding, ist das Brett aller Bretter! Würde da nicht Zanderkant drauf stehen, sondern eine unebliebte Marke, würde sie glaube ich gar nicht verkauft werden. Marketing in Form von Hänel ist bei der Rute alles!  Allein das WG 15-90 Gramm! Wie soll das bitte möglich sein? Unsensibel, null Drillspass.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



maciej.mucha schrieb:


> Spinner ab 6g oder Wobbler haben zu viel Widerstand im Wasser und biegen sie ganz gut durch.
> Könnte auch sein das ich zu schnell ein hole...


Für Spinner und Wobbler ist die Rute nicht wirklich ausgelegt.

Natürlich kann man die auch dafür verwenden, mach aber wenig Spaß mit so einer steifen Rute.

Zum Gummifischen top. Und wenn man dann eine Rute für schwerere Köder braucht aber nicht separat dafür eine Rute holen möchte, ebenfalls gut. Aber für Spinner/Wobbler verwende ich dann doch lieber eine andere Rute.


----------



## maciej.mucha (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Naja, mit Gummifischen über 5cm ist die Rute (Shimano Sojiurn) auch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Scheint nur für ganz leichte Köder gut zu sein.

Wie gesagt, wenn mir die Zanderkant zu steif ist, geht sie wieder zurück. Davor wird sie aber wenigstens ein Mal ausgeworfen.


----------



## Ruti Island (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eher die Savage Gear Bushwacker zum Abo holen. Kostet all in 89€ glaub ich. 

Soweit ich weiß gibt es das Angebot aber sowieso nicht im Internet, sondern nur exklusiv für die Käufer der aktuellen Ausgabe.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## maciej.mucha (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ist das die hier?
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...10-40g-2sec/?gclid=CO-mucLZxscCFQmNGwodIioIVQ


----------



## gambinho (26. August 2015)

Sorry passt zwar nicht in den Thread aber welche bushwhacker gibts denn grad im f&f abo


----------



## Ruti Island (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



gambinho schrieb:


> Sorry passt zwar nicht in den Thread aber welche bushwhacker gibts denn grad im f&f abo




2,43m 20-60g WG


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## zorra (26. August 2015)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zur Zanderkant kann ich eigentlich nur sagen: Das Ding, ist das Brett aller Bretter! Würde da nicht Zanderkant drauf stehen, sondern eine unebliebte Marke, würde sie glaube ich gar nicht verkauft werden. Marketing in Form von Hänel ist bei der Rute alles! Allein das WG 15-90 Gramm! Wie soll das bitte möglich sein? Unsensibel, null Drillspass.....


...so is et..es ist nicht alles drin bzw.wat draufsteht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Picotto2001 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Also ich habe die Zanderkant und war gestern das erste Mal am Rhein fischen. Sie ist megasteif, völlig unsensibel und recht schwer... Wenn man mehrere Stunden damit gefischt hat merkt man die Rute ganz gut im Arm.
 Also für mich ist die nichts, ausserdem verfängt sich mehrmals am Tag die Schnur in dem Einhänger der seitlich íst. 
 Werde meine Zanderkant wieder verkaufen...


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich finde die Rute einfach nur Schrott... Wer will den bitte mit so einem Stock Anglen... 0 Drillspaß viel zu steif und unsensible. Sowas braucht echt kein Mensch. Und ein Wg von 15 - 90 g wie unrealistisch ist das den bitte. 

Marketing ist alles... Verweise gerne an Birger in seinem Testvideo. 

Aber nichts gegen Biberpelz deine Berichte sind gut geschrieben und du bist eine Bereicherung fuer's AB.


----------



## mano0205 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich will hier garnicht wirklich viel zu schreiben, weils eh zerissen wird |supergri

-Sie ist wirklich ein Brett. Als ich einen Karpfen quergehakt habe, hat sich da aber auch was gebogen 
-Ich finde sie nicht zu schwer - macht euch mehr Muckies!
-Hatte sie vor kurzem mit an einen kleinem Teich. Ich fands auch mit der Rute schön, einen 28er Barsch dran zu haben. Ich finde der Drillspaß kommt auch nicht zu kurz. Dadurch dass die Rute so hart ist, wird natürlich nicht viel gefedert und es entsteht ein recht großer Hebel. Da braucht man dann natürlich auch nen bißchen mehr Kraft im Unterarm - macht auch Bock :m
-Rückmeldung über die Beschaffenheit des Bodens ist toll. Ich konnte meine Hänger reduzieren.
-Kontakt zum Köder ist auch super.
-Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie oft ich damit jetzt geworfen habe, aber es ist mir genau 1 mal passiert, dass ich die Schnur in den seitlichen Einhänger geworfen habe und das auch nur, weil ich den Wurf verbockt habe..

Meine Wünsche erfüllt sie und ich hab auch Spaß damit.

Will aber definitiv nicht sagen, dass es DIE Rute ist - gibt mit Sicherheit auch bessere. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Guten Morgen #6



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wer will den bitte mit so einem Stock Anglen... 0 Drillspaß viel zu steif und unsensible. Sowas braucht echt kein Mensch.


Natürlich sprechen wir hier von einem persönlichen Geschmack. Je nach Einsatzgebiet - und das ist hier echt wohl entscheidend - kann die Rute Spaß machen oder völlig fehl am Platz sein. 

Auch wenn ich die Rute in der Testphase (und auch zwischendurch) für meine Hauptangelei (flache Kanäle, kurze Distanzen, wenig Wurfgewicht und Punktuell genaue Würfe unter Brücken und und Löchern) verwendet habe, so würde ich diese Rute nur bei größeren Distanzen und in größeren Gewässern (große Flüsse, Seen....) verwenden, wo es auch etwas mehr Wurfgewicht sein darf. Und wenn es einmal schwierig ist die Bisse zu verwerten, dann wechsel ich hin und wieder auch zu dieser Rute um. 

Im Winter habe ich damit beeindruckende Ergebnisse bei der Bissausbeute im Vergleich zur Shimano Beastmaster oder einer Daiwa Rute gemacht. Damit habe ich etwas mehr als 3fach so viele Bisse verwertet.

Wie gesagt: Wenn das Gewässer und damit die Anforderungen dafür passen, dann ist diese Ruten wirklich gut. Aber das sollte eben auch passen. Und selbst dann gibt es sicherlich Alternativen, die einem da besser schmecken. Wo wir dann beim persönlichen Geschmack sind. Sehr speziell ist die Rute schon, keine Frage.

Für meine Hauptangelei feiere ich momentan die *Gunki Yurai S MH-240 7 - 28g*. Die Rute ist Steif genug und hat genügend Druck um die Fische zu dominieren. Aber hat auch eine passende Aktion um die Köder optimal zu führen. Auch die punktuellen und Brücken-Würfe klappen damit besser als mit der Zanderkant (die gerade wegen der Steifheit bei Brücken die Nase vorn hatte). Für unter 100€ auch noch eine top Preis-/Leistungsempfehlung.



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Und ein Wg von 15 - 90 g wie unrealistisch ist das den bitte.


Klingt skurril, finde ich aber gar nicht so unrealistisch. In der Praxis hat es gepasst. Ein 12cm Gummi mit passendem Gewicht lässt sich brauchbar damit werfen und gerne "zweckentfremde" ich die Rute für größere Hechtflatschen beim Schleppen oder werfen, was ich in der Regel mit den anderen Ruten nicht könnte.

Nachtrag:
Ich finde es klasse, dass hier wieder etwas Diskussion aufkommt. Eine Meinung wäre wirklich langweilig 

Das einzige Argument, dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehen kann. Hänger der Schnur am Einhänger. Ich habe die Shimano Biomaster Drop Shot. Eine geile Rute aber der Hänger dort geht mir so auf die Eier. Da habe ich oft die Schnur hängen. Bei der Zanderkant passiert mir das nicht. Und die fische ich vermutlich schon mehr als 100 Angeltage. Wenn ich mir die Rute anschaue, dann ist es nicht möglich. Siehe Foto:





Wie soll es funktionieren, dass die Schnur am Einhänger hängt, der auf selber Höhe mit einem Schnurführungsring liegt? Wie geht das?
Ist der Einhänger bei euch an anderer Position?


----------



## mano0205 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Bei mir blieb die Schnur nicht an dem Teil hängen - ich habe nur einen Ruck in der Rute gemerkt. Die Wurfweite wurde dadurch beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Hänger der Schnur am Einhänger. Ich habe die Shimano Biomaster Drop Shot. Eine geile Rute aber der Hänger dort geht mir so auf die Eier. Da habe ich oft die Schnur hängen. Bei der Zanderkant passiert mir das nicht. Und die fische ich vermutlich schon mehr als 100 Angeltage. Wenn ich mir die Rute anschaue, dann ist es nicht möglich



Natürlich ist das möglich - schau Dir alleine mal die Begründung (Filmchen) von Fuji zu den K-Ringen an. 

Je nach Schnur, Klebelage auf der Spule, Werfer/Wurf, Wind u.a. Verhältnissen gibt es Schlaufenbildung, die sich überall dran verhängen können.

Meine persönliche Entscheidung zu extra Hakenöse/Halter/Einhänger ist eindeutig:

Weg mit dem Mist, braucht man nicht.

Erstens ist es im Wege und bei fast allen gängigen Stangenrutenaufbauten kann man da auch beim Vorgreifen eben besonders in Notsituation sich sehr ärgerlich zwicken.

Zweitens taugen die *Stege* (Nicht durch die Einlage/Laufring!!!) auch gut für einen gelegentlich durchgehängten Haken unter Kurbelanspannung.

Drittes ist man bei höherern Ansprüchen mit einer flexiblen Lösung ala Spanngummi oder verschieblich/abnehmbaren Hakenöse/Halter viel besser ausgerüstet.

Viertes stören diese doofen angewickelten Einhänger das Abnehmen der Vorschraubgriffe (gerne bei Shimano so gebaut), so dass man den weder voll abnehmen und reinigen kann, noch gescheit mal eben einfach unterfüttern kann, damit der Vorschraubgriff wirklich mal wackelfrei sitzt.


----------



## René F (6. August 2016)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Nachdem ich einige Monate nach einer für mich geeigneten neuen Zanderrute gesucht habe und viele verschiedene Ruten ausprobieren durfte (auch dank vielen netten ANgelkollegenin Hamburg) ist letzte Woche meine Zanderkant angekommen.
Auch ich war, bevor ich die Rute antesten durfte) skeptisch, ob man mit solch einem "Stock" vernünftig fischen kann. Ich war aber von Anfang an positiv überrascht. Ich fische überwiegend mit 10g-Jigköpfen und eher mit kleineren Gummis (9cm). Trotzdem werfe ich mit der Rute recht weit und habe einen guten Köderkontakt.

Also: Jeder, der eineZanderrute sucht und die Gelegenheit hat, die Zanderkant anzutesten, sollte das tun. Sie mag nicht jedem liegen, aber das gilt für alle Ruten.
Wenn ich die Rute mit einem Wort beschreiben sollte, würde ich sagen: *kompromislos*...


----------



## Hunt3r (23. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

es soll ja an einer Zanderkant 2.0 gearbeitet werden?

Sie soll schlanker, leichter, gefühlvoller und drillfreudiger sein....

weiß einer was von ?

bzw wann sie auf dem markt kommen soll?


----------



## berry250786 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Diesen Mai 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Verstehe nicht, wie man diesen Ruten etwas positives abgewinnen kann? Das sind einfach nur schwere Besenstiele, die überhaupt keinen Spass im Drill machen..


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Wenn jetzt ne V 2.0 auf den Markt kommt, die anscheinend genau andere Attribute als die "Ur-Zanderkant" hat, sieht man ja dass das Konzept nich aufgegangen ist. 

Ich sehe schon seit 1-2Jahren den Trend, dass von den super Steifen X-Fast Spinnruten langsam abgedriftet wird.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wie man diesen Ruten etwas positives abgewinnen kann? Das sind einfach nur schwere Besenstiele, die überhaupt keinen Spass im Drill machen..


Jeder hat andere Geschmäcker und Anforderungen. Auch mir fällt es schwer zu verstehen, warum Schlager Musik überhaupt eine Existenzberechtigung hat. Akzeptieren muss ich es dennoch.

Die Rute hat schon ihre Existenzberechtigung, auch wenn es gewisse Nachteile gibt, die berechtigterweise in der Kritik stehen. Aber letzten Endes kommt es immer auf die eigene Person drauf an. Ich selbst fische mittlerweile überwiegend andere Rute und habe bis heute nicht die perfekte Rute für meine Angelei gefunden. Dennoch möchte ich diese Rute nicht missen und habe einige Einsatzzwecke - wo diese Angelrute einen guten Job macht. 



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt ne V 2.0 auf den Markt kommt, die anscheinend genau andere Attribute als die "Ur-Zanderkant" hat, sieht man ja dass das Konzept nich aufgegangen ist.


Die kritische aufgenommenen Aspekte möchte man verbessern, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist. Gerade mit der Steifheit ist man da wohl eindeutig über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Empfinde es daher nur als logische Konsequenz, dieser Rute eine zweite Version zu spendieren.
Was ich da allerdings nicht verstehen kann: Warum man den Einhänger für den Köder anders platziert. Bei fast jeder anderen Rute hat man hin und wieder die Schnur darin verfangen, bei dieser ist es meiner Auffassung nach gar nicht möglich. Auch wenn einige davon berichten. (oder gibt es zwei Versionen mit dem Einhänger?)




Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon seit 1-2Jahren den Trend, dass von den super Steifen X-Fast Spinnruten langsam abgedriftet wird.


Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Optimum irgendwo dazwischen. Gefunden habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ja die Brettharten Besen mit vlt 30cm Aktionskurve haben bestimmt ihren Einsatzort - aber eben nicht für Mainstream. Und ich denke das haben die Jungs von Quantum geschnell an den Abverkaufszahlen gemerkt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und ich denke das haben die Jungs von Quantum geschnell an den Abverkaufszahlen gemerkt.


Ich kenne die Verkaufszahlen nicht und kann nur die Tendenz mitbekommen, die es im Internet gab. Aber bei Hänel war die Zanderkant ja sofort ausverkauft und auch die zweite Charge hatte einen ähnlichen Abverkauf.

Auch im Netz - Facebook und c.o. - liest man immer wieder von interessierten und Käufern. Ganz so schlecht kann es nicht gewesen sein.

Laut einer Aussage von Phillip Feist die ich irgendwo auf Facebook mitbekommen habe, hat man sich dazu entschieden die zweite Rute ohne Quantum zu machen um alte Fehler nicht erneut zu machen. Ob diese jetzt Marketing Gerede ist oder stimmt - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Reg A. (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Optimum irgendwo dazwischen. Gefunden habe ich es noch nicht.



Kommt noch, Dennis, du bist - was das Spinnfischen betrifft - ja auch noch ein Neuling (mit durchaus vorzeigbaren Ergebnissen), sozusagen 

Das persönliche Optimum hängt - neben zahlreichen Faktoren, unterschiedlicher Geschmack inbegriffen - ja auch von der persönlichen Kaufkraft ab. Wem ein-, zwei oder dreihundert Euro hin oder her nicht weh tun, hat halt gleich ein ganz anderes Auswahlspektrum...
Ich persönlich hätte meine "Non-Plus-Ultra-Ruten" schon gefunden, aber der aufgerufene Preis war mir dann doch immer zu hoch. Und 90% Zufriedenheit zu weniger als 50% der Kosten ist mir dann immer noch gut genug; gibt ja auch noch ein Leben vor/nach/neben dem Angeln 

Back to Topic: Hatte die Zanderkant auch mal begrabbelt, war aber gar nix für mich. Für den Preis kriegt man m.E. nach deutlich bessere Ruten. Ist aber natürlich auch immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Laut einer Aussage von Phillip Feist die ich irgendwo auf Facebook mitbekommen habe, hat man sich dazu entschieden die zweite Rute ohne Quantum zu *machen*...



"*Gemacht*" wird bei Ruten in der Range gar nix, die wurden bereits alle gemacht. Was die machen, ist, einen beliebigen Blank, der auf Lager ist, iwo in Asien zu bestellen, dann suchen sie sich paar Ringe, Lack und 'nen Griff aus und kleben einen Namen drauf. Von daher ist es auch völlig egal, ob Quantum oder Schlagmichtotdingenskirchen eine beliebige Stange labelt.


----------



## jranseier (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon seit 1-2Jahren den Trend, dass von den super Steifen X-Fast Spinnruten langsam abgedriftet wird.



Ich denke da musst du nicht 1-2 Jahre warten, sondern siehst das jetzt schon, dass die meisten Ruten "lediglich" Fast oder gar nur Regular-Fast sind.

ranseier


----------



## Franky (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> "*Gemacht*" wird bei Ruten in der Range gar nix, die wurden bereits alle gemacht. Was die machen, ist, einen beliebigen Blank, der auf Lager ist, iwo in Asien zu bestellen, dann suchen sie sich paar Ringe, Lack und 'nen Griff aus und kleben einen Namen drauf. Von daher ist es auch völlig egal, ob Quantum oder Schlagmichtotdingenskirchen eine beliebige Stange labelt.



Mich deucht, dass mitunter noch nicht einmal die "Ausstattung" verändert wird... Alibaba rulez!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Kommt noch, Dennis, du bist - was das Spinnfischen  betrifft - ja auch noch ein Neuling (mit durchaus vorzeigbaren  Ergebnissen), sozusagen


Absolut richtig. 

Auch wenn ich bereits ganz genau weiß, in welche Richtung ich meine Rute für die Kanal-Angelei haben muss um dies zu optimieren. Aber wie du sagst: Da fehlt das Geld, derart viele Ruten testen zu können.




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> "*Gemacht*" wird bei Ruten in der Range gar nix, die wurden bereits alle gemacht. Was die machen, ist, einen beliebigen Blank, der auf Lager ist, iwo in Asien zu bestellen, dann suchen sie sich paar Ringe, Lack und 'nen Griff aus und kleben einen Namen drauf. Von daher ist es auch völlig egal, ob Quantum oder Schlagmichtotdingenskirchen eine beliebige Stange labelt.


Das ist klar. Aber so hat man auch niemanden, der dazwischen funkt. (Wobei der Gesichtspunkt der größeren Marge auch ausschlaggebend sein könnte...)


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich denke viele kennen den Unterschied zwischen schnell und steif nicht. Bzw. sagen was anderes als sie meinen. (Ich hatte dazu vor einer ganzen weile mal einen Thread eröffnet)
Es gibt schnelle Ruten die sich durchaus hart anfühlen, sich jedoch bei Belastung auch biegen. Dabei ein erträgliches Gewicht haben um den ganzen Tag durchzufischen. 

Bei der Z-Kant fehlt so einiges. Es gibt schlechtere Ruten, es gibt für den Preis aber auch deutlich bessere Ruten.
Wir werden sehen was Z-Kant 2.Null bringt.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ab Montag wird meine eingeweiht :vik:

Soll aber irgendwann auch noch umgebaut werden. Möchte da einen anderen Griff haben, so a la Spro Insync, wo man beim Halten an der Rolle automatisch direkt an den Blank fasst.


----------



## Arne0109 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Hey Kati
ist das schon die 2.0
Danke für eine Antwort
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Nee, das ist noch die allererste Version. Gebraucht erstanden.
Wollte auch genau die haben. Spinnruten eigentlich satt vorhanden, aber dieses Brett ist halt so ganz anders als andere, deswegen war ich scharf drauf.
Wird bei mir eher für das Hechtangeln mit größeren Wobblern & GuFis eingesetzt werden, für die Zanderfritten & -gewässer, die ich vor Ort habe, wäre sie überdimensioniert..


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Die 2.0er ist seit gestern zu haben...
http://shop.zanderkant.de/produkt/zanderkant-rute/


----------



## Rannebert (29. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

'Besonders kurzer Vordergriff'
Ich kenne den Vorgänger persönlich nicht, mag sein, dass es da schon ähnlich war, aber das alleine würde mich schon abhalten, die Rute zu kaufen. Ich greife nach dem Wurf grundsätzlich mit der Hand um, und bin dann komplett vorm Rollenfuss. Und mit dem Griff würde ich nicht lange Spass haben.
Leider auch sonst oft ein elender Punkt, dass der Rollenhalter von vorne zugedreht wird.

Mal davon ab, dass mir Ruten in der brettigkeit einfach gar nicht liegen. Aber da hat ja jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich greife nach dem Wurf grundsätzlich mit der Hand um, und bin dann komplett vorm Rollenfuss.



Ich habe den Zeigefinger immer am Blank, ich finde das gut, ohne die Rute jetzt zu kennen. 
Die Zanderkant scheint eher für grosse Gewässer bzw. starke Strömung gemacht zu sein, da passt die harte Spitze. Im Stillwasser finde ich eine sensible Spitze besser, wenn der Zander den Gummi inhaliert biegt sich die Spitze schön durch und er hat nicht so harten Widerstand. Ist wohl Geschmackssache und die Frage wo man angelt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Zeigefinger immer am Blank, ich finde das gut, ohne die Rute jetzt zu kennen.
> [...]
> Im Stillwasser finde ich eine sensible Spitze besser, wenn der Zander den Gummi inhaliert biegt sich die Spitze schön durch und er hat nicht so harten Widerstand.


Du beschreibst in etwa das, was ich an meiner Lieblingsrute (Shimano Biomaster Drop Shot) so liebe.
Dort hat man beim Griff die Finger perfekt auf dem Blank: Siehe Bild
http://www.angel-haake.com/media/282cf8fe4ad6317ffff8c03ac144221.jpg

Und außerdem hat es genau die Eigenschaften, wie du sie beim Anschlag beschreibst. Sie ist von der Rückmeldung her bisher die einzige Rute - und das als DS Rute - die mit der Zanderkant mithalten kann, weil man da wirklich jeden fitzel auf dem Grund spürt. Und der Anschlag ist ein Traum, erst biegt sie sich kurz durch (an der Spitze) bis dann abrupt das feste Rückrat kommt einen ähnlich strammen Anhieb durchbringt.

Der einzige Nachteil: Die weiche Spitze - ist ja auch eine DS Rute - ist beim filigranem Werfen eine Katastrophe. Falls du oder wer anders eine Rute kennt, die ähnliche Eingeschaften aufweist, nur zu 

Auf die Zanderkant 2.0 bin ich dennoch gespannt. Je nachdem kann es sein, dass ich da bald zugreife und einem Kollegen die erste Version gebe.


----------



## Angler2097 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich habe eine Team Daiwa Gummifisch. Die könnte auch Dropshot heissen :q
Zum Jiggen und bei Strömung eine Katastrophe, da sich dann immer die Spitze im Halbkreis biegt #d
  Faulenzen bei mässiger Strömung geht und die Rückmeldung ist gut. Die Bisse kommen genau wie von Dir beschrieben. Erst klappt die Spitze weg und dann kommt das harte Rückgrat. Ist super, der Fisch hakt sich fast selbst. Einfach kurz nach Hinten ziehen und er hängt #6


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dort hat man beim Griff die Finger perfekt auf dem Blank: Siehe Bild
> http://www.angel-haake.com/media/282cf8fe4ad6317ffff8c03ac144221.jpg


Beste Lösung dafür hat die Spro Insync für mich.
Man hat immer die Finger am Blank, auch ohne irgendeinen von denen irgendwo hinhalten zu müssen.






Deswegen wird meine Zanderkant auch mit so einem Griffteil nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Beste Lösung dafür hat die Spro Insync für mich.
> Man hat immer die Finger am Blank, auch ohne irgendeinen von denen irgendwo hinhalten zu müssen.


Auch eine tolle Lösung.
Was man auf dem Bild von mir leider nicht sieht, auf der anderen Seite vom Blank ist ebenfalls eine Einkerbung, so das man Daumen und Zeigefinger perfekt auf dem Blank hat.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Darf ich mal kurz einwerfen, dass ihr da nicht auf den Blank greift, sondern auf ein aufgeklebtes Stück Carbon (ein sogenannter Carbon Spacer). Drunter ist ebenfalls Tape oder Pappe als Unterfütterung. Sprich - ein ebenfalls so verklebter RH wird die selbe "Rückmeldung" geben wie ein Stück Carbon Tube....


----------



## ayron (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz einwerfen, dass ihr da nicht auf den Blank greift, sondern auf ein aufgeklebtes Stück Carbon (ein sogenannter Carbon Spacer). Drunter ist ebenfalls Tape oder Pappe als Unterfütterung. Sprich - ein ebenfalls so verklebter RH wird die selbe "Rückmeldung" geben wie ein Stück Carbon Tube....




#6:q#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Franky schrieb:


> Mich deucht, dass mitunter noch nicht einmal die "Ausstattung" verändert wird... Alibaba rulez!



Wir sollten da eine Charge bestellen und die exklusiv als "Frankys feuchte Fischfingerfitschel" in einer limitierten Serie zu tausend Steinen das Stück verticken!

:m


----------



## buddah (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Warum dieser Thread da landet wo alle Rutenthread's hingehören ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## zandertex (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

jemand der nicht mindestens 10 ruten gebaut hat......sollte sich etwas zurückhalten eine solche zu beurteilen.
die meisten wissen gar nicht was sie da in den händen halten............sorry!#d


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich hab garantiert mehr als 15 gebaut.... qualifiziert mich das jetzt? 

Hab die Tage erst ne Biomaster gestrippt... Gefühlt ne halbe Papprolle durchtränkt mit 2K runter gekratzt. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser.... (das wollte ich damit eig nur sagen). Ein guter Blank braucht so "offene" Rollenhalter mit direkten Kontakt auf dem Blank gar nicht....


----------



## zandertex (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

aber auf jeden fall!viele die ne neue rute hier bewerten wissen nicht mal den unterschied zwischen echtem kork und tapete.#q


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Ein guter Blank braucht so "offene" Rollenhalter mit direkten Kontakt auf dem Blank gar nicht....


Aber hallo - diese für mich vollkommen unergonomische Grabenvollkrätze geht für meinen "haptischen Geschmack" überhaupt gar nicht, das fühlt sich in meinen Flossen absolut grauselig an (insbesondere bei kalter Witterung).

Ich hab den Finger weder am Blank noch in der Schnur - muss ich auch nicht, da ich bei meinen Ruten jedes kleine Blättchen am Haken auch in "Normalhaltung" mit nem runden Standard-Rollenhalter sofort bemerke.

Und auch der "Tock" beim Aufsetzen eines Jigkopfs rattert problemlos bis in den Griff rein - sofern der befischte Gewässergrund so hart ist, dass da von vorn herein überhaupt was rattern kann.

Wäre das nicht so, hätte ich die Stöcke jeweils schon längst wieder verblockt - wenn ich eins nicht brauchen kann, ist es lästiges "Zusatzgefummel" jeglicher Art.

Wenn eine Rute an sich telefonisch genug ist, ist das vollkommen überflüssig.

Und sollte das nötig sein, ist mir das Teil zu taub.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

Ich hab keine tiefere Ahnung von Blanks. 

An meiner Greys Prowla Specialist ist auch so eine Aussparung damit man den Zeigefinger auf den Blank legen kann. Sie ist zumindest so eingebaut, dass dies auch meiner natürlichen Haltung des Fingers entspricht - nämlich an der Unterseite und nicht an der Oberseite.

Bringen tut das in meinen Augen tatasächlich nicht viel - meine anderen Spinnruten haben das nicht, da merke ich genauso viel oder eben wenig. 

Bezogen aufs Stillwasser: Ob man "die fiesen Absinkbisse" merkt oder nicht hängt nicht NUR vom Blank ab - sondern auch ganz entscheidend vom Angler. Ich merke das an mir selber. Am Anfang der Saison kanns passieren dass ich einen Biss habe und nur dumm schaue - bis ich realisiere, dass das ein Biss war ist die Chance längst vertan.

Nachdem ich mich wieder eingefischt habe und ein paar tausend Würfe absolviert habe, bin ich dann so geeicht das ich auch nachts, im Vollrausch und mit verbundenen Augen alles völlig automatisiert anschlage was die natürliche Absinkphase auch nur im geringsten unterbricht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



> Bezogen aufs Stillwasser: Ob man "die fiesen Absinkbisse" merkt oder  nicht hängt nicht NUR vom Blank ab - sondern auch ganz entscheidend vom Angler.


Richtig,  das fängt schon mit dem Werfen an - auch der beste Höllenblank nutzt  diesbezüglich gar nix, wenn der Köder an einem viel zu großen  Schnurbogen absinkt

--> wer Absinkbisse mitbekommen will,  sollte beim Werfen die "Fingerbremse" vor dem Einschlag des Köders  anwenden, um die Schnur entsprechend zu straffen.

Das ist jedoch keinesfalls ein Pauschalrezept:

Auch das  "Schnurbremsen" (bzw. dessen Intensität, Zeitpunkt usw.) sollte immer sinnvoll an die Gewässertiefe angepasst  werden 

--> bei extremem Tiefwasser kommt der Köder evtl. beim Sinken  sozusagen zu nahe an einen ran, wenn die Schnur gleich nach dem  Einschlag komplett "arretiert" wird.

Bei Tiefwasser ist es daher  empfehlenswert, den Bügel nach dem Einschlag nicht zu schließen und  während des dann sehr langen Absinkens weiter Schnur abspulen zu lassen,  damit der Köder "senkrechter" runtergeht und die geworfene Distanz  möglichst erhalten bleibt

--> allerdings dann auch sanft per  Fingerbremse kontrolliert, damit der Schnurbogen auch in diesem Fall  nicht allzu groß wird und Absinkbisse registriert werden können.  Bügelschließen dann erst beim Erreichen der "Fangtiefe" bzw. bei Biss während des Absinkens.

Bisle blöd verbal zu beschreiben - ich hoffe, es ist trotzdem erfassbar, was ich damit meine

Ein möglichst telefonischer Blank unterstützt die Erkennung von Absinkbissen natürlich sehr - aber halt wie gesagt nur, wenn man die Schnur-Steuerung so gestaltet, dass überhaupt was erkannt werden kann.

Situativ sinnvoll eingesetztes "Schnurbremsen" wirkt außerdem Perücken entgegen, da es zu lasche Schnur beim Ankurbeln verhindert.

Hinweis: Dieser Post bezieht sich rein auf Statio-Verwendung - bei BC-Anwendungen kann ich nicht mitreden. Kann durchaus sein, dass es sich da anders verhält.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



zandertex schrieb:


> jemand der nicht mindestens 10 ruten gebaut hat......sollte sich etwas zurückhalten eine solche zu beurteilen.


Und da du das Maß der Dinge bist, hast du dies zu entscheiden? Genauso wie ich das Restaurant nicht bewerten darf, weil ich selbst noch kein Schwein erlegt habe? 
Nichts für ungut. Aber der Angler ist es am Ende, der eine subjektive Wahrnehmung seines Equipments hat und wenn man da seine Meinung kund tut, dann ist dies legitim. In wie weit das mit deiner Meinung einher geht oder für andere zutreffend ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab die Tage erst ne Biomaster gestrippt... Gefühlt ne halbe Papprolle durchtränkt mit 2K runter gekratzt. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser.... (das wollte ich damit eig nur sagen). Ein guter Blank braucht so "offene" Rollenhalter mit direkten Kontakt auf dem Blank gar nicht....


Ich bin weder ein Rutenbauer, noch habe ich in dieser Richtung etwas gemacht. Ich kann lediglich bewerten, dass mir die Biomaster DS sehr gut gefällt und in Sachen Rückmeldung und Anschlag einen sehr guten Job macht, was die meisten von mir gefischten Ruten nicht hin bekommen. Ob es jetzt an der Aussparung liegt oder ob dies nur ein optische Täuschung ist, dass weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*

@ Dennis

Der Blank der Biomaster ist schon gut.... der funkt ganz gut  Und richtig hartes Material wie 2K usw. leitet auch alles weiter....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Dennis
> 
> Der Blank der Biomaster ist schon gut.... der funkt ganz gut


Und jetzt eine Rute mit einem ähnlichen Blank aber einer nicht ganz so weichen Spitze und ich wäre ein glücklicher Mensch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Fr33 schrieb:


> I
> Hab die Tage erst ne Biomaster gestrippt...


Welche denn, und für dich? 



Fr33 schrieb:


> I
> Gefühlt ne halbe Papprolle durchtränkt mit 2K runter gekratzt. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser.... (das wollte ich damit eig nur sagen).


Das ist aber doch sehr schön #6 mit dem Klopappekern darunter, macht sich richtig gut zum rippen und ist eine erstklassige Abbauvorbereitung. 
Haben Shim. Stradic z.B. auch.



Fr33 schrieb:


> I
> Ein guter Blank braucht so "offene" Rollenhalter mit direkten Kontakt auf dem Blank gar nicht....


Die werden nun aber immer seltener, weil stärker durchgehend biegend und ein gut Stück weicher gleich => etwas haltbarer 
viel netter für die Hersteller und Händler ist. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und jetzt eine Rute mit einem ähnlichen Blank aber einer nicht ganz so weichen Spitze und ich wäre ein glücklicher Mensch


Die kann man sehr gut vorne abschneiden, nur wenige cm, ich fange mit -2cm an und probiere am Wasser. 
Dann passt das oft schon viel besser und bleibt. 
Bei 277cm sind sogar schon ein paar cm über, also sozusagen die optimale Anpassungs-Schnippel-Reserve. :m


----------



## Pippa (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich bin weder ein Rutenbauer, noch habe ich in dieser Richtung etwas gemacht. Ich kann lediglich bewerten, dass mir die *Biomaster DS* sehr gut gefällt und in Sachen Rückmeldung und Anschlag einen sehr guten Job macht, was die meisten von mir gefischten Ruten nicht hin bekommen.





			
				Dennis Knoll schrieb:
			
		

> Du beschreibst in etwa das, was ich an meiner Lieblingsrute (*Shimano Biomaster Drop Shot*) so liebe.



Huhu,

wo hast du eine Biomaster DS aufgetrieben?
Soll äußerst rar sein!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Pippa schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wo hast du eine Biomaster DS aufgetrieben?
> Soll äußerst rar sein!


Habe ich damals bei Angelgeräte Haake gekauft. Am besten anrufen, die versenden dann glaube ich auch. (Keinen Online Shop)


----------



## Pippa (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g - Die Spinnrute von Sebastian Hänel und Philipp F*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Habe ich damals bei Angelgeräte Haake gekauft. Am besten anrufen, die versenden dann glaube ich auch. (Keinen Online Shop)



Danke, aber wollt dich nur foppen |pftroest:
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deiner *Speed*Master #h


----------

